# Modify and Re-sign Wii isos



## masud (Feb 26, 2008)

Take a look at this: http://www.ingenieria-inversa.cl/?lp_lang_pref=en

"Trucha Signer, a tool that let us extract and replace files withing a disc and after that insert a “trucha signature” to be autenticathed by the Wii"


----------



## superrob (Feb 26, 2008)

Woa!!!
Yea!!!!!!! Hit me i think im asleep!!


Finaly


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 26, 2008)

seems to me a big fake as usually ...


----------



## superrob (Feb 26, 2008)

I will test this tool out in a few hours!


----------



## Anakir (Feb 26, 2008)

Wait what? What does that mean..? Does that mean we don't need a modchip and just this application to play back up games?


----------



## gEist (Feb 26, 2008)

can't be fake... this "group" made also the first version of rawDump!


----------



## superrob (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Anakir @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Wait what? What does that mean..? Does that mean we don't need a modchip and just this application to play back up games?


No. After modifing a Wii Iso the "Sign" Nintendo put on the games will be invalid.
Then after modifing you need to make a new "sign" to the game to make it run again.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 26, 2008)

So.. with this.. we could have homebrew on DVDs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seems too good to be true..


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 26, 2008)

calm down dudes, if it's not a fake, we may be able to bypass the firmware updates


----------



## superrob (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> calm down dudes, if it's not a fake, we may be able to bypass the firmware updates


Lol not only that!
We could make games that runs directly from the Disc Channel!


----------



## Anakir (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(superrob @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Anakir @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait what? What does that mean..? Does that mean we don't need a modchip and just this application to play back up games?
> ...



Ah, I see. Thanks.


----------



## superrob (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Anakir @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(superrob @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Anakir @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> ...


But this could lead into someone manages to make changes in a games update to make custom firmware! That runs backups!


----------



## masud (Feb 26, 2008)

They say VC games and channels can be signed too. It is in the TO-DO list contained in the readme.


----------



## superrob (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(masud @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> They say VC games and channels can be signed too. It is in the TO-DO list contained in the readme.


That part would be extra cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Imagine Homebrew channels


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 26, 2008)

Every day we see something new on the Wii hacking field! That's great..


----------



## superrob (Feb 26, 2008)

Great for us. 
Bad for Nintendo


----------



## ocarson (Feb 26, 2008)

Right, so would a tool like this make wii scrubber obsolete? I dont know enough about the wii disk stucture to know. For example, would we be able to extract the data files from a wii game, ignore the garbage, and re-encrypt the datafiles/structure to rebuild a smaller iso?

I imagine this tool could be used for modchip users to load homebrew from a disk, but he also mentions that channels could be created with it.

Perhaps someone could clarify, as the english on the linked page is a little hard to follow.


----------



## superrob (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(ocarson @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Right, so would a tool like this make wii scrubber obsolete? I dont know enough about the wii disk stucture to know. For example, would we be able to extract the data files from a wii game, ignore the garbage, and re-encrypt the datafiles/structure to rebuild a smaller iso?
> 
> I imagine this tool could be used for modchip users to load homebrew from a disk, but he also mentions that channels could be created with it.
> 
> Perhaps someone could clarify, as the english o the linked page is a little hard to follow.


This tool just makes a new "sign" for the game that says its valid.
But i would say Wiiscrubber still great but yes maybe it would be better to remove the data permanently from the disc.
That would allow us to "shrink" the isos making them smaller.





It looks like you cant decrypt scrubbed isos!


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 26, 2008)

I dont think anyone is actually seeing what we can do with this..

I can be wrong, but think guys.. What if we take all the firmware and region files of the Iso and put the ones from a USA game that works on all regions ? Suposedly since it will Re Encrypt and Sign it.. It should work on the Wii, and as the files have been changed the game will work on Pal or Usa, even if its a Japanese game that shouldnt work right ?

Maybe its a bit confused but shouldnt i be right ?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 26, 2008)

!!!






YES!!!


----------



## masud (Feb 26, 2008)

News come from http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_Trucha-Sign...s-de-Wii_967017 , spanish scene site. 

If you need more info i can translate for you. Basically there are lots of things that can be done with this tool, there is some test and work to do, but things go faster and faster now.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 26, 2008)

am i right ?


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is the readme from v0.2:


```
Trucha Signer 0.2 ([email protected]ia-inversa.cl)

This program let you extracts files, replace files, and 
insert a "trucha signature" in a Wii disc partition, the 
source data could be an ISO image or just be read straight 
from a DVD drive (backup copies).

This program requieres the "common key" available in a 
Keyset in the window registry (use the example Keyset 
provide as a template and add keys on it).

Credits goes to the original team that show this hack in
the 24th Chaos Communication Congress: bushing, segher and
tmbinc.

Also thanks goes to marcan and nuke for the help and 
support.

And the fucks goes to knobhead kids trolling around on IRC.


TODO:
-bugfix it
-add support for LG GDR drives (for read original medias)
-enable whole partition data replace
-verify TMDs and Tickets from the cert chain
-sign discs using custom private keys
-WAD support
-VC games/Channels support
```


----------



## Jax (Feb 26, 2008)

Holy Crap!

One step closer to custom firmware and free VC games!


----------



## mikagami (Feb 26, 2008)

Effing awesome.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> I dont think anyone is actually seeing what we can do with this..
> 
> I can be wrong, but think guys.. What if we take all the firmware and region files of the Iso and put the ones from a USA game that works on all regions ? Suposedly since it will Re Encrypt and Sign it.. It should work on the Wii, and as the files have been changed the game will work on Pal or Usa, even if its a Japanese game that shouldnt work right ?
> 
> Maybe its a bit confused but shouldnt i be right ?




Guys thinking about VC games for free ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could anyone think about Region Free for a while ? If we put all the region and firmware files of a USA game that works on all regions on a Jap game that doesnt work anywhere it could work right ?


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's something I don't understand, though...

The only key they have is the decryption key (key.bin). How are they using it to sign/encrypt the stuff again? Is there another key out there?


----------



## Scorpei (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Here's something I don't understand, though...
> 
> The only key they have is the decryption key (key.bin). How are they using it to sign/encrypt the stuff again? Is there another key out there?


The encryption key is known by a select few people. They are thus able to run HB via other methods then we are. You can sign things yourself (when you are using the twilight hack you are signing things) however that is done on the fly. Not sure if you could do that not-on-the-fly with what we are able to run now though.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorpei @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(IBNobody @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something I don't understand, though...
> ...



Then in order to use this program, you need the super-secret encryption key that hasn't been released outside of the group?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 26, 2008)

That complicates things quite a bit then.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 26, 2008)

Argh! THERE ARE NO KEYS. The registry file that is contained inside the RAR is full of zeroes.

How do we even know if this works?


----------



## jelbo (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome news if this works. Can't seem to download the Trucha Signer, it says 'this post has 1 file attached.', but I can't find a link on page or in source. I should look harder, I sound like a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/edit: link is visible after clicking the title of the post to go to the article.


----------



## masud (Feb 26, 2008)

Keys are not included, you have to edit the .reg file with the keys. Ask around if you don't know them.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Argh! THERE ARE NO KEYS. The registry file that is contained inside the RAR is full of zeroes.
> 
> How do we even know if this works?


A key has to be dumped by someone but the only people with direct access to these keys won't release it I think.

have you seen the "VC games/Channels support" in the readme ?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(masud @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Keys are not included, you have to edit the .reg file with the keys. Ask around if you don't know them.


Only the decryption key (key.bin) is known.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHAT'S THE POINT OF RELEASING THIS IF THERE ARE NO KEYS??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just give us the keys!


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2008)

Here it is. I have attached it. Rename the extension from .txt to .rar.

Dunno if it'll do you any good without the key, though.


----------



## jelbo (Feb 26, 2008)

It's only a matter of time. Be grateful a tool that just needs keys to sign Wii discs is released in the first place.


----------



## masud (Feb 26, 2008)

It's easy to get the keys, some clues:

Md5's:

md5 blanker: 4582417d623c81fca07a46a570c8969e
sd-iv: d9f2b2e045d22d3805a67fe0c340ccd2
sd-key: ef33e224e45c8d8c35ce32d8a810b603
commonkey: 8D1A2EBCD82A3469B77FACF15D9C8E50

You need this files:

RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v226.wad
RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v226.wad
IOS21-64-v514.wad
BOOT2-v2-64.wad

And some tool to search them


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 26, 2008)

Really? Are you sure about that, masud?


----------



## jelbo (Feb 26, 2008)

If you edit the values after "common key"=hex: in the wiikeyset.reg file to the HEX values of the common key separated by commas, and import the file into your registry, you can successfully read Wii ISO's, if you select Custom KeySet1. Haven't tested anything else, but I guess that's what's possible with just the common key.

Here's SMG PAL loaded up:


----------



## masud (Feb 26, 2008)

You can get a tool to find all the keys here: http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_Key-finder-...a-claves_958210

Good luck!


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(masud @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> It's easy to get the keys, some clues:
> 
> Md5's:
> 
> ...



Yes, but aren't these just the decryption keys and not the encryption keys?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 26, 2008)

masud, with those keys we can sign isos?


----------



## Scorpei (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorpei @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(IBNobody @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something I don't understand, though...
> ...


One thing though, re-encryping and signing are 2 different things AFAIK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## masud (Feb 26, 2008)

You can sign isos with "trucha signer" because it exploits a bug, i think it doesn't use nintendo's private key. So you only need the keys that are known by now. The author states that his tool  "inserts a “trucha signature” to be autenticathed by the Wii" Kind of a fake signature, hope it makes sense.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up masud.


----------



## masud (Feb 26, 2008)

Just some new info: this hack doesn't break RSA, it only uses an exploit found on wii firmware so it CAN be fixed by nintendo wherever they want. So it is my advice not to update your wii because this tool can open many doors: downgrade, custom firmware, etc... If Nintendo fixes this bug in a firmware update discs signed with this tool will stop working.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone verified this yet?


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah but channels and or VC games they couldn't fix... could they?


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is more info.

Translated from spanish since the hacker is Chilean.


----------



## tjas (Feb 26, 2008)

So.. lets take out the blood and gore effects of no more heroes ntcs and put them in the pal iso!


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> So.. lets take out the blood and gore effects of no more heroes ntcs and put them in the pal iso!



That's definitely possible.

You'll also be able to run your own homebrew from the system menu via VC titles. The RSA exploit that they are talking about is that pervasive!

If it works... I'll test it when I get home.

EDIT: Well... I can't seem to extract the keys from the WADs using that keyfinder that searches for the MD5 summed bytes. I wonder if I need to do anything else to them...


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't completely understand what this does...
Does it just allow people to modify their ISOs and burn them back to discs?
At first I thought it allowed for burned ISOs to be played without a modchip, but that sounds WAY too good to be true...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 27, 2008)

So anyone got the resigning to work yet?


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 27, 2008)

This sounds awesome!

Especially the possibilities of better region-free, homebrew, free VC, and reduction in ISO sizes.

Somebody should submit this as site news.


----------



## Issac (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I don't completely understand what this does...
> Does it just allow people to modify their ISOs and burn them back to discs?
> At first I thought it allowed for burned ISOs to be played without a modchip, but that sounds WAY too good to be true...



I second this question... what does it really do? (yes i've read this thread through, and still don't know what it'll be good for...)


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Issac @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't completely understand what this does...
> ...



If I understand it correctly it will allow you to modify a Wii ISO and then sign it with this program so that it can boot it a modified (chipped) Wii console.
People are also speculating that we will be able to create homebrew ISOs and sign them in order to boot.


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I finally understand how to get those keys. Still don't know how the program works though...

First you need the key.bin file from those other wii iso decrypt programs.
Open that in a hex editor, you'll see something starting with EB E4 ...
Edit the reg file and put that key as the common key, seperating with ,'s.
Execute the reg file and open the program.
You should now be able to open an iso file and check what's inside it.
Find an iso that contains the files
RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v226.wad
IOS21-64-v514.wad
BOOT2-v2-64.wad
(or .wad.out.wad is fine too I think, not sure, I think I got most of m from galaxy)
Now extract all those files (RightClick->Extract) to a folder and put the key.bin in the same folder.
Now find the program DesWad on the Italian site and create des files from the wad files.
Now open the keyfinder and fill in the MD5 codes of the keys in the small textfield and open the file in which the key should be:
4582417d623c81fca07a46a570c8969e->RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v226.des
d9f2b2e045d22d3805a67fe0c340ccd2->RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v226.des
ef33e224e45c8d8c35ce32d8a810b603->IOS21-64-v514.des
8D1A2EBCD82A3469B77FACF15D9C8E50->BOOT2-v2-64.des

I recommend starting with the third one, cause the first two will take ages to find and if you did something wrong it's a waste of time.
When finished succesfully it will say something like:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> KeyFinder Log:
> 
> Nombre del fichero: C:\Documents and Settings\Monkey\Bureaublad\RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v226.des
> Tamaño del fichero: 23363584 Bytes
> ...


Now open that folder and a key.bin will be in there too. Now reëdit the reg file and insert the key.
Now open the reg file again.

I have no idea what to do next.
Euw, I think you need to Right-Click a partition and Trucha Sign It! But as the replace thing doesn't work dunno if that's it. Wasn't there another tool with which you could change stuff but not sign it earlier? http://www.tehskeen.com/modules.php?name=D...article&id=1881?


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 27, 2008)

It works!

Well... Sorta...

There is apparently a bug in the program that prevents you from replacing files.

However, I was able sign a copy of RE4 from...
1235CB29693D7B52B63D60103A7D4F47

...to...

C69CF3F3EB51F353C01FF5A45BCA2430

And yes, it booted fine.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> I think I finally understand how to get those keys. Still don't know how the program works though...
> 
> First you need the key.bin file from those other wii iso decrypt programs.
> Open that in a hex editor, you'll see something starting with EB E4 ...
> ...



Any clues on getting DesWad working? That's what's been hanging me up for awhile now.


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Any clues on getting DesWad working? That's what's been hanging me up for awhile now.


What error does it give?
Do you have the key.bin in the same folder as the file you're trying to decrypt?

But you already got it working? Didn't you need those keys then?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> ...




Also, combining this with a garbage removal program along the lines of wiiscrubber that can remove garbage data so the iso is smaller without needing to be .rared we could make multi boot wii game discs

edit, we of course would need a program like gcos multi-boot that is wii compatible as well but that shouldn't take long to pop up now that this is out.


----------



## bluebright (Feb 27, 2008)

It's all coming together nicely.

So whats with all the recent hacks? I like how they all came at once, makes me feel like we're getting somewhere.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Here is the readme from v0.2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reach for the stars!
And take us with you.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(IBNobody @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Any clues on getting DesWad working? That's what's been hanging me up for awhile now.
> ...



I never thought about that... That's pretty screwed up, if you ask me.

But, no, you only need the master key (key.bin) to re-sign your stuff.


----------



## bluebright (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Reach for the stars!
> And take us with you.Â



Sorry Heran, but that was pretty corny.


----------



## shadyboy (Feb 27, 2008)

NICE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okey, now this might sound very n00bish, but, possible that someone makes a "tutorial" on how to use this programs and the other programs that you need to 100 % use this program and to make it work? 

Love everyday whene the Wii scene expands ^^


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(shadyboy @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that would be much appreciated. I have no idea what's going on right now.


----------



## tjas (Feb 27, 2008)

I fear for a firmware update that will tackle this exploit....

DO NOT UPDATE YOUR WII UNTILL FURTHER NOTICE


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 27, 2008)

Would you be able to use this to remove the protection from Mario Galaxy so the game can be played on old modchips that weren't updatable to bypass the new protection, ie. the Wiinja v1?


----------



## Mr.O (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree, don't update the system! The recent firmware update will definately disable this exploit!

But if you haven't updated your firmaware yet: IT WORKS REALLY WELL ! I just modiefied Manhunt 2 to work uncensored! 
Just open RHTE54/root/global/levelSetup.ini

and replace 
# ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
#	[GK] execution colour ramp options: flash fadein (sec), flash duration (sec), flash fadeout time (sec)
EXECUTION_COLRAMP_TEXTURE		FE_execramps
EXECUTION_COLRAMP_FLASH_TIMES	0.05, 0.05, 0.1
EXECUTION_COLRAMP_FADE_TIME		5.0

with 

# ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
#	[GK] execution colour ramp options: flash fadein (sec), flash duration (sec), flash fadeout time (sec)
EXECUTION_COLRAMP_TEXTURE		
EXECUTION_COLRAMP_FLASH_TIMES	200, 0.6, 0.3
EXECUTION_COLRAMP_FADE_TIME		5.0


Trust me, now the game makes a lot more sense to me... damn this is gore...


----------



## shadyboy (Feb 27, 2008)

tjas: lets just hope that we can learn how to use this program before the "terrible" update comes thene


----------



## Serabii (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm quite curious about this program and a little worried...

I got some noob questions... whats this supposed to mean


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> So for now we advise not to update your Wii and wait and see how things evolve. What will be possible in time? We're not sure. Custom firmwares, changing Wii regions, editing games to remove updates, copy VC games you haven't bought to your system from an SD card... It's just speculation for now.


other than not to update it but is it's for only this program (until further updates or so) or for all modded Wii's also? I'm just confused... XP

and what Version are we talking about, is it the latest/recent (ver. 3.2) or the older versions (for it to work)? (this is for said update)


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr.O @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I agree, don't update the system! The recent firmware update will definately disable this exploit!
> 
> But if you haven't updated your firmaware yet: IT WORKS REALLY WELL ! I just modiefied Manhunt 2 to work uncensored!
> Just open RHTE54/root/global/levelSetup.ini
> ...



what!! 0_0 this has to be some major joke or something? i'm still on 3.1 firmware currently, if this tool is able to remove future firmware updates or even switch updates with older firmware this could be a major breakthrough if it's true!

*drools of the thought of playing no more heroes uncut version with blood!*


----------



## Lloyd14 (Feb 27, 2008)

So if Brawl comes out in EU (PAL) Then i use this and he boots?


----------



## bluebright (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr.O @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I agree, don't update the system! The recent firmware update will definately disable this exploit!
> 
> But if you haven't updated your firmaware yet: IT WORKS REALLY WELL ! I just modiefied Manhunt 2 to work uncensored!
> Just open RHTE54/root/global/levelSetup.ini
> ...




This is one of the best uses. I keep thinking of modding games. Someone make PAL NMH with red blood and Lego Star Wars with mario.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> So if Brawl comes out in EU (PAL) Then i use this and he boots?



there is not even a eu release date, usa version comes out early march, pal release date is rumoured to be coming out autum.


----------



## shadyboy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> This is one of the best uses. I keep thinking of modding games. Someone make PAL NMH with red blood and Lego Star Wars with mario.



heaheheahehahae


----------



## Mr.O (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> what!! 0_0 this has to be some major joke or something? i'm still on 3.1 firmware currently, if this tool is able to remove future firmware updates or even switch updates with older firmware this could be a major breakthrough if it's true!




Well, you never know what is possible... but in theory, most definately, it could take a similar path like the PSP... but touching the wiis firmware is also dangerous, remember those banned from XBox live... 

And one more thing: I personally do not like discussions about "cool, can I play game XY for free when it comes"... this should not be about being able to play games for free, also known as piracy, or stealing... 

This should be about being freed from censorship (e.g. Manhunt 2, No More Heroes in Europe) or being able to play imports without the trouble of duplicate channels etc...

Again, this should not be about piracy, but about freedom of the customer, who should not be bound to company release strategies and censorship!

peace


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is great news, in situations like this I find it amusing to think what is happening at various Nintendo HQs at this time (the headless chicken idea especially).

If only my Wii had not decided to die on me (if I insert a disc (GC or wii) it comes up with an error message leaving me to power down (normally by yanking the lead)) I might have been able to do a simple hack (my messing with Prince of Persia showed it was fairly simple in hacking world.   Looks like I will probably go get a new (second hand) wii and mod it (probably after a job is found). 

Damn nice work though Mr.O, now I want a memory reader as I want to try proper cheats. Hopefully some patching methods will get sorted soon although I dare say it will likely be executable based as I imagine a redone iso is too much for nearly all patching methods to do sensibly.

VC: I was not paying much attention to smash brothers but did it not come with emulators and demo VC games?

Protection: anything is possible within the system limits but some protection is fairly insidious, I also do not know how many people would benefit
Chances any code would be at the start of the binary.

Mochipless games: from what I understand (and it may well be FUD spread from various people) the mod chips bypass the drives own mechanisms which are beyond the reach of the firmware. Of course the drive authentication (i.e. custom drives and I would be willing to bet on Nintendo using a slightly altered spec from the off the shelf stuff we all use) rests slightly higher up in the food chain and perhaps in the reach of us now.

It seems like this is definitely a good time to be a wii owner.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 27, 2008)

Version 0.21 out!

http://www.ingenieria-inversa.cl/files/trucha021.rar


----------



## Lloyd14 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So if Brawl comes out in EU (PAL) Then i use this and he boots?
> ...



That was not my question, I'm not that noob, I asked: "So if Brawl comes out in EU (PAL) Then i use this and he boots?"
It's not about the rlease date it's about if he boots or not.


----------



## Davy32 (Feb 27, 2008)

So why should a pal game doesn't boot in holland when you have a PAL console!?!?!?!?!?
When it's released i'll be sure he boots fine........ with or without thid mod.


----------



## Mr.O (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> That was not my question, I'm not that noob, I asked: "So if Brawl comes out in EU (PAL) Then i use this and he boots?"
> It's not about the rlease date it's about if he boots or not.



No, "he" will not boot when Brawl comes out. Because this programm is not made to make things boot. It simply lets you acces the disc, change something on it, and put the disc back together... and since you are from holland, just BUY the freaking game to play it once it comes out...


----------



## Social0 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> So if Brawl comes out in EU (PAL) Then i use this and he boots?



america gets it fist, europe gets it extremely late


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 27, 2008)

With this tool, is it possible, for exemple, to modify SSBB JAP and replace all files of the game by files contained in SSBB US (When it comes out) and keep header and game ID of SSBB JAP?

Because i want to keep my JAP save game with SSBB US ^^


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 27, 2008)

Now a tool to remove duplicate channels would be cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (or even triple channels)


----------



## tjas (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr.O @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I agree, don't update the system! The recent firmware update will definately disable this exploit!
> 
> But if you haven't updated your firmaware yet: IT WORKS REALLY WELL ! I just modiefied Manhunt 2 to work uncensored!
> Just open RHTE54/root/global/levelSetup.ini
> ...


This is really cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really really cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To get things clear, there is not a firmware out yet that fixes this exploit right>?


----------



## Peache (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mr.O @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, don't update the system! The recent firmware update will definately disable this exploit!
> ...



Yeah, I just updated to Firmware V3.2. I wanna know this too? 

I'd also want to replace DBZ:BT3 JAP music files to overwrite the PAL version music files. Could anyone please get those JAP music files if they have JAP version of the game?


----------



## sepinho (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mr.O @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, don't update the system! The recent firmware update will definately disable this exploit!
> ...



Yeah, seconded! Nice work. I'm gonna have to try that, when I come home. 

1. Mod Manhunt 2
2. Sue Rockstar for violence, hurting my feeling, not thinking of the children or whatever
3. Profit

-> I've finally discovered step two!

Seriously, this an awesome first use of the tool. Now let's get NMH and PES to run on PAL Wiis.


----------



## shadyboy (Feb 27, 2008)

1. Anyone found out if this work on Firmvare 3.2 ?
2. a good tutorial maybe for the n00bs (yes, once a n00b always a n00b, i am a n00b) ?


----------



## Mr.O (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> To get things clear, there is not a firmware out yet that fixes this exploit right>?



Well, that is exactly the question... I have no clue whatsoever, I have not updated to 3.2 and I don't know if I should... I can very well wait till April when Mario Kart and Wii Fit come out... I don't see any other great games in the pipeline that make the update neccessary... 

But I'd be grateful if someone tries to run a modified and re-signed disc on a 3.2 Wii...

Cheers


----------



## Cyan (Feb 27, 2008)

could someone test if removing files from the update partition, the game is still working ?

like removing the firmware update (weather and news) but leaving the game signature on the console to run (paper mario, metroid, smash bros, etc.).
like doing the 15% trick.

I may try it if I had time.  
I don't have Brawl to test.


----------



## Hitto (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr.O @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> And one more thing: I personally do not like discussions about "cool, can I play game XY for free when it comes"... this should not be about being able to play games for free, also known as piracy, or stealing...
> 
> This should be about being freed from censorship (e.g. Manhunt 2, No More Heroes in Europe) or being able to play imports without the trouble of duplicate channels etc...
> 
> ...



Overriding the default protection schemes of a piece of hardware is "illegal" whether you pirate or not. Also, don't be afraid to talk about piracy here, geez. It's not like the feds are going to bust you just because you TALK about it. So, no need for this "we want freedom" hypocrisy, we're ALL in the same fucking bag. Yes, even if you just want to run linux on your wii.

tl;dr : haha, oh wow

EDIT : how long until release groups just share pre-patched isos? THAT is the question!


----------



## Mr.O (Feb 27, 2008)

Someone should try and see if they can patch Guitar Hero Wii to stereo... the disc replacement program is taking AGES in Europe...


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Davy32 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> So why should a pal game doesn't boot in holland when you have a PAL console!?!?!?!?!?
> When it's released i'll be sure he boots fine........ with or without thid mod.
> 
> 
> ...



i',m exactly the same, i have no reason to update to the latest firmware, i don't even use my Wii often anyway, only time i would have to update is when i play smash brawl.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 27, 2008)

It's confirmed that this works also with 3.2E (at least with version 0.21).


----------



## gieve (Feb 27, 2008)

First off, wow.

*sigh of relief, thanks for the news it still works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* _second, crap.... i updated.... foolish i know, but i was happy that the zelda glitch still worked, kinda expected that to be the first rout to breaking the wii.
_
and third, do you think this could lead to editing the images of games, so that they are region disabled, thinking primarily of no more heroes


----------



## kedest (Feb 27, 2008)

This manhunt2 thing is cool. But who is the one who first came up with this?
on bc this was posted earlier this morning by a member called gunner57


----------



## shadyboy (Feb 27, 2008)

YEEEEES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SAAAFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damm was afraid there that I had fucked it up now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I uppdated yesterday >.< was afraid that I had fucked up my chances of playing "modded" wii games ^^


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, amazing. Manhunt gore mod is incredible. Great tool. Downloading it, I'll see if I can do something interesting.


----------



## Mr.O (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(kedest @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> This manhunt2 thing is cool. But who is the one who first came up with this?
> on bc this was posted earlier this morning by a member called gunner57



I did NOT come up with it! Most definately! It is just the same changes that can be applied to the PSP Iso applied to the Wii iso!

I have no programmning skillz whatsoever, so credit goes to someone else!

cheers


----------



## Mr.O (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(gieve @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> First off, wow.
> and third, do you think this could lead to editing the images of games, so that they are region disabled, thinking primarily of no more heroes



Well, as for No more heroes, I believe it is out in Europe this week, in two days to be precise... I beleive that just like in manhunt, the blood in the pal version of no more heroes could be reintegrated...
And yes, one can edit the images of the games... but I believe that a large amount of programming knowledge is required.... there won't be some "gore=true/false" entry...


----------



## gieve (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr.O @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Well, as for No more heroes, I believe it is out in Europe this week, in two days to be precise... I beleive that just like in manhunt, the blood in the pal version of no more heroes could be reintegrated...
> And yes, one can edit the images of the games... but I believe that a large amount of programming knowledge is required.... there won't be some "gore=true/false" entry...



I realise it would be more than changing a single value, just wondering if anyone had considered this as a means to getting full region free.

and as for NMH, its been delayed till mid next month in Europe, so i'm kinda hoping this DOES mean it can be made region free


----------



## aligborat69 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey.

Excellent News.

Im trying to use Version 0.21.

I have imported the reg etc, so the program boots up, but when i try to open an iso, i get the following error:

Error decrypting data.

Anyone else having this? Anything im missing?

Thanks


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr.O @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(gieve @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > First off, wow.
> ...


Technically, someone should try the blood thing on the JPN version of NMH using the USA files.


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> could someone test if removing files from the update partition, the game is still working ?
> 
> like removing the firmware update (weather and news) but leaving the game signature on the console to run (paper mario, metroid, smash bros, etc.).
> like doing the 15% trick.
> ...


The update partition of a game always has an .inf file which I guess is a description of the files contained in that update. If you modified it to not include things like RVL-News_JP-v7.wad (Japanese-console specific part of the news channel), it could work - however I can't get the app to replace update partition files (maybe I'm doing something wrong). With a bit more functionality (ie. renaming or other basic file operations), maybe you could replace the JP file with a US/EU one and then just repoint the .inf file to it.


----------



## Social0 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(shadyboy @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> YEEEEES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if a hack was released today then i don't think nintendo was able to fix it with an upate from a few days ago which you used yesterday...


----------



## shadyboy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Social0 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(shadyboy @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > YEEEEES
> ...



well the update came out yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but with all the talk about "no updating firmware" I got quite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and afraid that I might not be able to play more wii games .... hehe

oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now a good tutorial could home out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it would all be g00000d 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but until thene, I have my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and as soon I save up enough money I gonna buy an M3 perfect for my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 hehe


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr.O @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Someone should try and see if they can patch Guitar Hero Wii to stereo... the disc replacement program is taking AGES in Europe...


engine_params.qb.ngc looks like the most likely candidate for attempting to fix this - too bad I can't make any sense of the format although there are a few patterns. It'd be interesting to compare to the PS2/360/PC versions...


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 27, 2008)

hopefully it can also uncensor NMH pal


----------



## webyugioh (Feb 27, 2008)

I know it has been asked a million times, but can anyone who has this working build or write some kind of tutorial on how to use this. It's kinda of hard to figure out on how to work this with 8 pages of stuff growing every second. 

Think about it, with more people being able to use it more stuff can be done

I would be much obliged if somebody did this, as i can find no tutorial though google.

PS: This is awesome, i can't wait till the VC hacks.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 27, 2008)

So... Does this mean US games work on PAL now? If so, godsend!


----------



## Redsquirrel (Feb 27, 2008)

fantastic news! Ill have to try the manhunt 2 thing sometime. Might actually give me a reason for playing the game.

Its possible it could make ntsc games work on PAL wiis (that dont already) but who knows.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 27, 2008)

This makes possible to change the signature of a NTSC game to make the Wii read it like a PAL game.. 
I'm more excited about the possibility of having homebrew games on discs actually


----------



## shadyboy (Feb 27, 2008)

and what possibilites will we have thene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



weee I am so happy for this day


----------



## aligborat69 (Feb 27, 2008)

Is the reg file needed to load into windows specific to your windows machine? Which is why we need to find all the keys? Or can anyone paste a pre-modded reg file so you can use this straight away?

Ive got as far as opening isos and extracting files, but im assuming if i dont complete the keys in the reg file and import them, when the iso is burnt it wont work?

(Trying to do the manhunt 2 gore hack)


----------



## WhyKlef (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh wow... I remember someone checking the ISO of Smash Brawl I haven't done it myself but there was unfinished characters apparently like Mewtwo and a few others, it would then be possible to switch those with working chars!!!


----------



## shadyboy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(WhyKlef @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Oh wow... I remember someone checking the ISO of Smash Brawl I haven't done it myself but there was unfinished characters apparently like Mewtwo and a few others, it would then be possible to switch those with working chars!!!



LOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  that would have been soo cool ... i mean like getting more characters in the game would be so cool


----------



## mb01 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(kedest @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> This manhunt2 thing is cool. But who is the one who first came up with this?
> on bc this was posted earlier this morning by a member called gunner57



Yeah i'm Gunner57 from BC. I was probably the first to post but really only used most of the knowledge from the PSP uncensoring and put it into WII terms.


----------



## JunTi (Feb 27, 2008)

Are there any efforts for NTSC to PAL Conversion?
And is it possible to hack ManHunt 2 NTSC, that you don't have to set your Wii to English, to start the Game?!

Thanks in Appreciance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## mb01 (Feb 27, 2008)

Trying my hardest to figure out NTSC to PAL conversion. Have a couple of things going. Will keep updating.


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, just arrived to this new round of Nintendo vs. Hackers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That all is great!!

I'm currently playing around with the SSBBX JPN DVD 9 ISO and try to get rid of the update. and maybe delete some unneeded files, so it fits a DVD 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Long way, but I'll have fun trying anyway!

Thanks for anyone involved in this, from the guys at the CCC to this guy, who enabled us to resign discs,!!

I tell u the possibilities are endless!!


----------



## superrob (Feb 27, 2008)

I just CANT figure out of how make this program working.
I just still get the "decryption" error thing.


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(shonosuke @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> hopefully it can also uncensor NMH pal


First uncensor the Japanese version before trying the PAL.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 27, 2008)

Can we switch all the Region, Firmware, and Info files so a Japanese game that doesnt work on Pal and Usa work ?

The way im thinking is, a Usa game that works on every region has the regions files, etc.. If we put them on the Japanese game and deleting the old files will it make work ?


----------



## superrob (Feb 27, 2008)

Never mind i got it to decrypt now


----------



## JunTi (Feb 27, 2008)

How? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 27, 2008)

Almost sure he got the Key.bin XD

Anyone can awnser my question ?


----------



## mb01 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Can we switch all the Region, Firmware, and Info files so a Japanese game that doesnt work on Pal and Usa work ?
> 
> The way im thinking is, a Usa game that works on every region has the regions files, etc.. If we put them on the Japanese game and deleting the old files will it make work ?



Yeah that sounds good, it's just trying to find out what the region files are and also where they are.


----------



## ganons (Feb 27, 2008)

This is the best news yet, maybe we can inject our own games in VC


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 27, 2008)

Exactly.. what about trying to switch files till we know whose are the Region ones..

That way Region Free will be obtained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Guys, start the engines and start seaching and testing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOOOL


----------



## scoozer (Feb 27, 2008)

So, does this works with a clean Wii, without a Chip like Wiikey?


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Changing the region should be simple.. for games that are already out on all regions.. just get the NTSC ISO and the PAL ISO and swap their signatures.. shouldn't be hard..


----------



## superrob (Feb 27, 2008)

Well you just need to insert the hexed version of the "key.bin" key into the registrey and it works


----------



## Osaka (Feb 27, 2008)

so, about the VC support, does this mean that you will be able to put any VC games that are already VC games onto your wii? or does it mean that you are trying to make it so you can make your own VC games? (as in, get a N64 game that isnt released as a VC game and put it on the wii)


----------



## Dingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Playing VC games released by Nintendo.


----------



## JunTi (Feb 27, 2008)

The Probelm isn't swapping Signatures of NTSC and PAL Games, even more, to get NTSC-Games, which aren't out in PAL, to get workin' on PAL


----------



## superrob (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> so, about the VC support, does this mean that you will be able to put any VC games that are already VC games onto your wii? or does it mean that you are trying to make it so you can make your own VC games? (as in, get a N64 game that isnt released as a VC game and put it on the wii)


Well that means that people would be able to open them up.
And in that way discover where the restriction thingy is and then look at thier own.
replace it with thier own code that binds the game to thier console and pow!


----------



## lookout (Feb 27, 2008)

This is good news and bad news....

my wii gonna get virus or bricked


----------



## Defiance (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't get it!  What the hell does this mean?  You can play downloaded games on a Wii with no chip?


----------



## kedest (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Nin10doFan @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I don't get it!Â What the hell does this mean?Â You can play downloaded games on a Wii with no chip?



no. this means you can change game iso's. It still requires you to burn them to a disc, and it requires a modchip to run them


----------



## Defiance (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(kedest @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Nin10doFan @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it!Â What the hell does this mean?Â You can play downloaded games on a Wii with no chip?
> ...



So what's good about changing the game's ISO's?


----------



## superrob (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Nin10doFan @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kedest @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Nin10doFan @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> ...


You can put in your own code and remove things like censors and so on.


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Nin10doFan @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kedest @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Nin10doFan @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> ...


You could sign homebrew in ISO form so it could run right off of a disk.
Remove updates.
Replace files and make it into different languages if it's a MultiX release.
Remove censored content(Ash --> Blood[No More Heroes], Fuzz --> no fuzz, full gore[Manhunt 2])


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 27, 2008)

Monkey01 said:


> Nombre del fichero: C:\Documents and Settings\Monkey\Bureaublad\RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v226.des
> Tamaño del fichero: 23363584 Bytes
> Offset de la llave: $157E4A8
> Se ha creado el fichero key.bin en el directorio: C:\Documents and Settings\Monkey\Bureaublad\4582417D623C81FCA07A46A570C8969E


Now open that folder and a key.bin will be in there too. Now reëdit the reg file and insert the key.
Now open the reg file again.

I have no idea what to do next.
Euw, I think you need to Right-Click a partition and Trucha Sign It! But as the replace thing doesn't work dunno if that's it. Wasn't there another tool with which you could change stuff but not sign it earlier?


Any clues on getting DesWad working? That's what's been hanging me up for awhile now.

[/quote]

Ok, So i have the key.bin from the des file

I open it up in a hexeditor and copy the whole thing to the reg file.
Where do i put the key ?

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wii\KeySet\2]

"name"="Custom KeySet 1"
"boot1 key"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"common key"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"sd key"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"sd iv"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"md5 blanker"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

???

Would be nice if somebody made a quick how to on this thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Figured out most myself from all i have read around but the last thing i don't get


----------



## superrob (Feb 27, 2008)

Well just insert the clean file into registrer.
Then open it up regedit and replace common key with the key from the hex value of the key from key.bin


----------



## lookout (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(superrob @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Nin10doFan @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(kedest @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> ...



and this is went someone could put a wii virus or bricked your wii...


----------



## bailli (Feb 27, 2008)

Hm I was thinking about the "necessary" updates in games like MP3
and I compared some game ISOs:

- Super Paper Mario (brickblocking works)
- Resident Evil: UC (no brickblocking required)
- Metroid Prime 3 (15% trick or double channels)

I think the part that is required to run the game is in the IOS-xxx files.
MP3 and Paper Mario contain the same RVL-xxx files which contain the
channels und the Wii menu and RE:UC and MP3 both contain the same
BOOT-xxx file. That leaves only the IOS-xxx files...

My idea is to edit the __update.inf.

1.) The byte 0x13 is the number of updates listed in the file.

MP3 example:
_sys directory contains:
1x BOOT-xxx
9x IOS-xxx
9x RVL-xxx

We only want the BOOT- and IOS-files to get updated so we change the byte at 0x13 from 0x13 to 0x0A.

2.) The updates are always ordered from BOOT over IOS to RVL in the __update.inf.
The length of the file ist 0x20 + (number of updates * 0x200). So all we have to do is cut the file
at that position. For our MP3 example that would be at 0x1420. (The first bytes that get cutoff should
look something like this: 0000 0003 0000 0001 0000 0000 0000 0003 2F5F 7379 732F 5256 4C2D 5769 6953 7973)

In my opinion that should prevent double channels when updating from a different region.
*I haven't tested this myself because I currently lack a game that I haven't already updated!
If you try this you are doing this at your own risk. Remeber you are fiddling with the update mechanism
and you could really damage your software!*


----------



## ilostmyshoes (Feb 27, 2008)

Something that might help some people trying to get trucha to work.

After you edit the reg file and add it to your registry, if you are getting the unable to decrypt error.

In the program where it says "Select keyset" change that to Custom keyset 1 before trying to open the iso.


----------



## Spacemonkey (Feb 27, 2008)

Does this mean that No More Heroes (US) can work on a pal Wii?


----------



## aligborat69 (Feb 27, 2008)

possibility about no more heroes working on PAL, but its out in europe in 2 weeks, what we will most definitely be able to do is, replace some code (maybe from USA version) which will enable the blood again. Its obviously still in the game (like manhunt2) but just disabled. this method can enable it.

Fabulous!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looking inside the SSBB iso is awesome!

Although from reading the spanish forum, it seems as though the original three authors of the hack are furious at the guy who released this.


----------



## Nottulys (Feb 27, 2008)

This sounds great, I only hope this leads to more and more, but without a mod-chip.

We need a Dark Alex type of person to make us a Custom Firmware for the Wii.


----------



## Pici (Feb 27, 2008)

in your opininon guys, is it possible to transform an iso into a VC game  and play it on a SD  card ? *hoping  someone understands me*


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Pici @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> in your opininon guys, is it possible to transform an iso into a VC gameÂ and play it on a SDÂ card ? *hopingÂ someone understands me*


Many ISOs are too big to fit on a 2gB SD card.


----------



## JPH (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr.O @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I agree, don't update the system! The recent firmware update will definately disable this exploit!
> 
> But if you haven't updated your firmaware yet: IT WORKS REALLY WELL ! I just modiefied Manhunt 2 to work uncensored!
> Just open RHTE54/root/global/levelSetup.ini
> ...



Nice find!
I remember it was like a day after the Manhunt PSP ISO had a patch to enable gore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great news


----------



## Pici (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Pici @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > in your opininon guys, is it possible to transform an iso into a VC game  and play it on a SD  card ? *hoping  someone understands me*
> ...


Yes but I'm thiking about a scrubbed iso, and 4gb  cards work on wii, right ?


----------



## cygnusx12112 (Feb 27, 2008)

NICE


----------



## LOTG (Feb 27, 2008)

You still need a modchip, you can just edit the contents of the iso to anything you like.

Unless a loader comes with the twilight hack.

But then you need a gecko adapter.


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 27, 2008)

EXECUTION_COLRAMP_FLASH_TIMES 200, 0.6, 0.3
EXECUTION_COLRAMP_FADE_TIME  5.0

How did you know that those lines would replace it with gore?  Did those come from the psp version?  I'm just curious as to what values do what and how one might find them.


----------



## LOTG (Feb 27, 2008)

My guess is they come from the uncensored PS2 version that came out and by my best guess would be practically identical to the PSP version. So just compare the files and see what they have different.

I do find it strange that they are in the levelsetup.ini. Why change these for each level, they should have been in a global ini.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 27, 2008)

I posted a tutorial on how to use the Trucha signer.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=108&...=0#entry1005253


----------



## cygnusx12112 (Feb 27, 2008)

Until someone finds a way to run games without voiding my warranty, I'm not too excited about this. I've had to send in my Wii once already, and I'm not about to void it yet.


----------



## LOTG (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I can fix you up with that right now!

Go to the first store that sells Wii games, and buy them!


----------



## bailli (Feb 27, 2008)

Since I am bored I wrote a small programm that patches the __update.inf
the way I described in my last post. 

*Remember:
This is still untested and could damage your Wii permanently!
Use at your own risk!*

But it would be great if someone is willing to test it... ^^

*EDIT*: Okay this is outdated. For the new version go here


----------



## cygnusx12112 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(LOTG @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Well I can fix you up with that right now!
> 
> Go to the first store that sells Wii games, and buy them!



If I didn't worry about paying outrageous prices for games, why would I be a member on this site?


----------



## grant666uk (Feb 27, 2008)

Right just started downloading Manhunt 2 ntsc iso. Going to be be playing it on my Pal D2Ckey modded Wii.

Can someone if they can be arsed right a step by step guide to hacking it.  

Thanks alot for any help.


----------



## LOTG (Feb 27, 2008)

Modding is also a huge part of this site but you just seem to worry about free games...


----------



## LOTG (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(grant666uk @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Right just started downloading Manhunt 2 ntsc iso. Going to be be playing it on my Pal D2Ckey modded Wii.
> 
> Can someone if they can be arsed right a step by step guide to hacking it.Â
> 
> Thanks alot for any help.



I think the person on top of this page just posted what you wanted.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 27, 2008)

Heh. Full region free compatibility is but hours away!


----------



## cygnusx12112 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmm.. still sticking to my last statement.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 27, 2008)

It also makes Wii games translation possible!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2008)

@bailli I have a wii with a dead drive (dead probably means I need to pull it apart, clean and rebuild it) and very low firmware (pre metroid) but still I would not care about it completely dying (internet channel even with the media streamer: not worth it).
We seem to be somewhat geographically challenged though so if anyone is somewhere in East Anglia with a chipped drive these days and nobody else is willing to test I will happily sacrifice mine for science.

If someone has some idea of how to apply an update outside of normal methods I would be up for that too (it does not even have to be custom).

Edit: I have no SD-GC adapter either but I could knock one together if necessary and I am willing to put up discs for this one.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 27, 2008)

Confused. Does this mean you don't have to mod your Wii to be able to play backups?

*EDIT:* Sorry, I have a flu. It's hard to think straight. Aren't the dumped games already signed? So all this is good for is to just remove updates from games and to make your own homebrew?


----------



## bailli (Feb 27, 2008)

No, you still need a modchip to run modified isos.
Backups without modchips isn't someting you can achieve with only modified ISOs.

I think a short announcement concering this "no-modchip-questions" in the first post would be a good idea...


----------



## FORTUN (Feb 27, 2008)

If someone have DBZ Tenkaichi 3

Can anyone send me the main.dol(aprox 4mg) of SYSFILES?

Thanx


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

Do does that mean we could edit the langauge code in some games? It would be really cool if someone could modify the jap version of dragon quest and fire emblem and replace them with the usa languge files so JAp owners who cant play the usa version can at least play the jap version but with english writting


----------



## Prophet (Feb 27, 2008)

bailli, I'm up for testing it however the only game that has an update that I haven't done is the jap SSBB, I haven't even did the 15% trick. Unfortunatly, I think some of that update was needed to enable Dual layer play. Not sure if that panned out to be true though...


----------



## Timmy!!& (Feb 27, 2008)

This is maybe just a stupid idea, but can't you do the same trick with VC games wich are copied to your SD card?? I don't have any VC games, so I can't test this.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Timmy!!! @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> This is maybe just a stupid idea, but can't you do the same trick with VC games wich are copied to your SD card?? I don't have any VC games, so I can't test this.



I believe there are people already working on this..


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

It would also be kl 2 remove the region lock on wifi games, so all wifi games can except fc from any region or change the region code e.g Allow jap version of dbz tenkachi 3 to allow usa fc 2 be entered


----------



## DrQuack02 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hopefully 3.2 didn't patch this up....time to disconnect the internet connection to my Wii though...

I'd love to see virtual console games open up....


----------



## bailli (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Prophet @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> bailli, I'm up for testing it however the only game that has an update that I haven't done is the jap SSBB, I haven't even did the 15% trick. Unfortunatly, I think some of that update was needed to enable Dual layer play. Not sure if that panned out to be true though...



I not quite sure I understand you correctly.
If you haven't done ANY update (complete or 15%) you can try my patch.
But I have to stress that this is completely untested and maybe dangerous.

On the other hand I have to admit that I just thought of the possibility to test
if a patched and previously updated game even works.
So I will now make a image of SMG and patch that...

EDIT: Sorry but atm I have only a crappy notebook dvd drive at hand.
Read an image would take around 3-4 hours...


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2008)

@jumpman17 it allows us to modify wii isos which means hacks, translations, cheats, lack of region coding, shrinking/multidisc 
Unfortunately most of this is in its infancy right now, there is a bit of overlap as far as the cube is concerned.

Also idea: assuming a no modchip solution is not possible (at least for those of use without pressing equipment).
How about rigging the USB ports (or some other internals) back into the drive like the serial cable "chip" that appeared after the first chips appeared.


----------



## DrQuack02 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hopefully someone will try replacing SSBB cutscenes with dummy files and releasing a DVD5


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 27, 2008)

If you want to run backups on a non modded Wii you should look forward for the Zelda exploit.. that might lead to something like that.
Of course, with this project, it's now easier to see how Wii games are organized, this will certainly help!


----------



## CuriousG (Feb 27, 2008)

A better thing to try is to update the Guitar Hero 3 disc with GH1 or GH2 songs.


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Exactly what I was thinking.

I'm currently DLing the GH3 Iso and am gonna try and edit it to put in custom songs and such.

Wish me luck, brahs.


----------



## sixb0nes (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm going to laugh so hard when they update and there's no way to play SSBB online


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have no doubt that a "downgrader" will be coming soon so it doesn't matter anyway. It's as simple as editing some files in an older game to coax the update to run on a newer Wii. Think, a custom firmware with all the new stability and functionality but not the security stuff, it's all possible now.


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

Downgrader = Datel Freeloader working Agaain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everything is good in wii gaming world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wii love 2 play wii oh yh wii also also love 2 hack lol


----------



## unpaidassassin (Feb 27, 2008)

so does this mean that soft modding i becoming more and more possible?  I rather not have to get a chip to mod...


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(unpaidassassin @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> so does this mean that soft modding i becoming more and more possible?Â I rather not have to get a chip to mod...


No it doesn't. Are you guys gonna ask that every 10 posts in this thread?


----------



## Teun (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(DrQuack02 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Hopefully someone will try replacing SSBB cutscenes with dummy files and releasing a DVD5


Indeed, that's what I'm looking forward too!


----------



## al chochocho (Feb 27, 2008)

mario galaxy main.dol change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 and drivechip detect will go away


----------



## Mr_Grinch (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(CuriousG @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> A better thing to try is to update the Guitar Hero 3 disc with GH1 or GH2 songs.



Jesus Christ, get off the custom Guitar Hero discs there. I've seen you post on this and a different board about that! It's not possible to just insert GH1 and 2 songs (ie move files), the games are (despite appearances) vastly different. GH1, GH2 and GH80s were built using the same engine (with minor upgrades between 1 & 2) whereas 3 was built from the ground up by Neversoft, using a completely different engine. 

A quick google shows it's possible to insert custom songs in to the PC version of GH3 using a guide here:

http://www.scorehero.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46187

Technically there shouldn't be MUCH different between swapping songs on the Wii and swapping songs on the PC. The file structure will be similar if not identical. For a full set of instructions on what you need to do, go to here:

http://www.scorehero.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42583

It has everything you need. Now you can stop bothering everyone else


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

I would really like 2 see someone edit the Dragon quest code to make it compatible with jap wii or atleast edit the languge files in the jap version into english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh yh and all this talk about custom firmware, so if 1 was made would it be possible 2 add the english font code into jap wii?? Isnt that part of the problem y some pal and usa games wont boot because it doenst have the english lang files?


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

Soz 4 the double post lol but yh that would be really kl


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 27, 2008)

that's what I am looking forward to
trying to get the Jap & USA version now


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(al chochocho @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> mario galaxy main.dol change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 and drivechip detect will go away


Really? It's that simple?


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm MrGiles on Scorehero, btw.

Just got done extracting the GH disc from .rar. Gonna try and explore it now.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(al chochocho @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> mario galaxy main.dol change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 and drivechip detect will go away


That's really cool... So updates might even be not needed in future... Waiting for someother to confirm this... 
If this is real, it's a major breakthrough.


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

If the smg protection was removed, would that mean usa and pal would work on jap consoles and the otherway round?


----------



## benjohnson22 (Feb 27, 2008)

I get the error "error decrypting data" when trying to open manhunt 2 in Trucha.
Its the same ISO that I burned and play on my Wii, its also the right filesize.

Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(awofadeju @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> If the smg protection was removed, would that mean usa and pal would work on jap consoles and the otherway round?


I think he's talking about the protection that made the ERROR #001 appear on non-updated modchips.

Possibly region-free it's near, we just have to know WHAT region locks the games and learn how to edit it.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(awofadeju @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> If the smg protection was removed, would that mean usa and pal would work on jap consoles and the otherway round?


That's not how SMG protection works.


----------



## Jax (Feb 27, 2008)

Can the SL Brawl protection be removed too?


----------



## col55 (Feb 27, 2008)

i know this is a stupid question but how can i tell if my manhunt 2 has altered and now has gore. could anybody help. just want to make sure i have trucha working properly.

p.s i have 3.2 and new manhunt disk works so no more updates for me for now.thanks


----------



## kedest (Feb 27, 2008)

How do insert the key in trucha? Is there a simple step by step explanation for this please?


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(awofadeju @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If the smg protection was removed, would that mean usa and pal would work on jap consoles and the otherway round?
> ...




How does it work then..how come the usa version doesnt work on jap wii


----------



## Rulza (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(kedest @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> How do insert the key in trucha? Is there a simple step by step explanation for this please?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76657&st=0


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(awofadeju @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(awofadeju @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> ...



it's about protection against modchip, not about region free


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

So wait im confused lol so if the protection was removed then usa vrsion would work on a jap wii right? or am i stil wrong?


----------



## hanman (Feb 27, 2008)

here

EDIT: crap! that was to answer a question several posts back!  lot of action on this thread.


----------



## kedest (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kedest @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > How do insert the key in trucha? Is there a simple step by step explanation for this please?
> ...



cool thanks


----------



## MrCapcom (Feb 27, 2008)

just a blunt question can we run jap iso's on a american wii with this?


----------



## Mienaikage (Feb 27, 2008)

This is amazing, I really hope we can get Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX2 working on PAL, I REALLY want to play it.


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope someone removes the modchip protection off SMG USA.


----------



## MarcoZ (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(MrCapcom @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> just a blunt question can we run jap iso's on a american wii with this?


So it seems. I'd need a patch for SMG to work on jap wiis, anyone did that?


----------



## bennydigital (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Gus122000 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I hope someone removes the modchip protection off SMG USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

If someone could explain how the smg protection works that would be kl, would removing the protection simplt make the usa version work on jap wii,?


----------



## PlooBloo (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm a complete newb at this stuff, but does this mean we can put Marth in a Sailor Mercury outfit? >_>;; Or is this just for enabling/disabling things?


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(awofadeju @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> If someone could explain how the smg protection works that would be kl, would removing the protection simplt make the usa version work on jap wii,?



Mate stop asking the same thing every two posts.. No it will not make it work on a Jap Wii

Region Free is totally diferent from the Protection, the Protection basically was something that detected the Chips we use to play backups but it was discovered the file that done that, so it can now be changed in order to not detect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We are days or even hours away from Region Free, but no.. its still not possible, and why would you want Mario Galaxy on Jap ? the game already works on every region as the game as been released everywhere, and if you check the Wiki maybe the USA version works on Jap..


----------



## MrCapcom (Feb 27, 2008)

ok so with that said we prollly can't run jap brawl on usa machine then


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes we can, cause the game is compatible, just check the Wiki for the games that are compatble Jap-Pal or Jap-Usa


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(awofadeju @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone could explain how the smg protection works that would be kl, would removing the protection simplt make the usa version work on jap wii,?
> ...




But 4 owners with a jap wii, tehy wer forced 2 only play the jap version so using this 2 make the usa version work on a jap wi would be helpful


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 27, 2008)

Check the Wiki for compatibility on the Mario Galaxy, hey! maybe it works


----------



## Relys (Feb 27, 2008)

This is only useful if you have a modchip right?

I can see this being used in conjunction with the Twilight Princess hack if someone makes a homebrew loader and a disk with custom firmware.

Fuckings to bushing, segher and tmbinc.

If they don't ever release anything major like this, they might as well be dead... Just saying.

Thanks to the author for finding out what they did, and releasing it.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 27, 2008)

Holy crap, this is nice! Real Wii homebrew is much closer than I thought!


----------



## Relys (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Holy crap, this is nice! Real Wii homebrew is much closer than I thought!



And Custom Firmware without a modchip!!!


----------



## Deleted member 32167 (Feb 27, 2008)

This tool is awesome. I succed to replace some files in Mario Strikers Charged football to changed the credit and increase the speed of some characters


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(awofadeju @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone could explain how the smg protection works that would be kl, would removing the protection simplt make the usa version work on jap wii,?
> ...



Super Mario Galaxy looks for system language and that makes that JAP Wii's can only play JAP Super Mario Galaxy and that's why I sold my JAP Wii (heck it had the GPU artifacts so I would get rid of it anyway) and got myself a US Wii.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 27, 2008)

One thing I don't like about this is you know there will be a lot of poor sports who will use this to cheat online.

Relys, bushing and segher are the ones responsible for the trucha signer, what are you talking about?


----------



## Relys (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> One thing I don't like about this is you know there will be a lot of poor sports who will use this to cheat online.
> 
> Relys, bushing and segher are the ones responsible for the trucha signer, what are you talking about?



It sounded like they found out how to do this months ago and just recently some guy (The author of Trucha Signer) recreated what they did and released it to the public... Correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks to everyone that helped in the release of Trucha Signer. That would be my point.

Yeah, I'm a bit worried about cheating in online too. It won't really effect me, because I usually only play with friends.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 27, 2008)

Does this mean we can play backups without using a modchip?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 27, 2008)

*YES.*


----------



## primeboss (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont have a modchip, so with this, i can run iso backups??


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Infinity-X @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Does this mean we can play backups without using a modchip?



no

you need to wait for emu_kidd to release a Wiicos or whatever for the twilight hack.


----------



## benjohnson22 (Feb 27, 2008)

Have anyone done any cool stuff? Besides the Mario strickers guy, Manhunt 2 and SMG chip detection.


----------



## JunTi (Feb 27, 2008)

Uh, didn't got it?! 
What happened with Mario Strikers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess it would be useful to take out the warning when you start a game...


----------



## MarcoZ (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Nin10doFan @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I guess it would be useful to take out the warning when you start a game...


that would be awesome.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Relys @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I don't like about this is you know there will be a lot of poor sports who will use this to cheat online.
> ...


it's possible thanks to them


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Infinity-X @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean we can play backups without using a modchip?
> ...



Wiicos? What exactly is that? And since this can re-sign and modify Wii Isos and boots DVDs without it rejecting it, couldn't you just burn a backup to a DVD and play it?


----------



## bailli (Feb 27, 2008)

I did a partial test of my anti-double-channel-idea.
I patched MP3, burned it und it booted fine - the catch is that I already
updated with that game...

Another problem might be the way truchasigner patches the ISO.
After replacing the original __update.inf with my patched smaller one
I extracted the patched file again: The file size was unchanged (I mean
it was size of the unpatched file), the file's contents was changed but the
"end" was the end of the unpatched file.
So if the Wii's update mechanism respects the count in the file's header
there is no problem otherwise the Wii will still update alle channels etc.

*EDIT: The No-Modchip-Question (again...)*
There are two parts that prevent us from running code from a DVD on the Wii:

1.) The dvd drive checks wether the disc is a pressed one.
This can be bypassed by pressing your own discs *cough* or with a drive chip (modchip).

2.) Original game discs are encrypted (original refers in this case to original content
- weather the discs physically are a backup or original doesn't matter). Since all discs
are encrypted the Wii only accepts discs that are properly encrypted.

So what the trucha signer does, is to patch a modified ISO to appear to the Wii
to be encrypted correctly (in fact they are not - the programm uses a bug).

*So our conclusion is: This tool has nothing to do with non-modchip-backups!*


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 27, 2008)

Edit: Alright, you made it clear for me now.


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Infinity-X @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean we can play backups without using a modchip?
> ...



Wiicos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  How did you even come to it


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkCamui @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(awofadeju @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> ...



ok thanks, i have just have 1 last question regarding smg lol. using this tool would we be able 2 modify smg iso 2 preventy it for searchin 4 the system languge?


----------



## jurai (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(bailli @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I did a partial test of my anti-double-channel-idea.
> I patched MP3, burned it und it booted fine - the catch is that I already
> updated with that game...
> 
> ...



leave your replacement file the same size but replace the data you had intended to delete with 0x00?


----------



## Nottulys (Feb 27, 2008)

Lets hope that someone is working on a Zelda Save loader.


----------



## bailli (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(jurai @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> leave your replacement file the same size but replace the data you had intended to delete with 0x00?



Hm yeah I thought about that too. But I think it would better if the file was really shorter.
I will test this when Brawl US is available. Maybe the program really replaces the files till then...


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, this is a really interesting development. I'd love to see the Wii homebrew scene explode from this (and of course the recent Zelda hack).

However at the very least it will be nice to have an easier way to fix some of these big release import titles.


----------



## Deleted member 32167 (Feb 27, 2008)

For Super Mario strikers charged.

In the directory Root/ini/Charcaters, You will find some ini file



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> #### SPECIFIC VALUES ###	-- SOMETHING THAT NEEDS A SPECIFIC VALUE, Dont Change these without checking with Bryce
> Height = 1.55
> Width = 0.48
> 
> ...



You can change the value to modify some characteristics of the players.

In the directory Root/ini, the file CharTweaks enable to change some general characteristics like effects of the star or Mushroom

If you want improve the goal difficulty, take a look on the file :
Root/ini/goalie.ini

There are still many feature you can do like change the Challenge and the tutorial parameters to make your owns or add your name in the credits. 
You just have to explore the ini files

Have fun


----------



## Alastair (Feb 27, 2008)

The past fortnight has been the most exciting period for the Wii apart from the announcement of the Wiinja.


----------



## hanndn (Feb 27, 2008)

PLAY MANHUNT 2 in ITALIAN or GERMAN lenguage

extract from "partition (rhte54)/sysfiles" the file "fts.bin"
open the file with an editor, find game_fre.gxt and change it in game_ita.gxt (game_ger.gxt for german) and game_ita.gxt in game_fre.gxt.
find A01_Escape_Asylum_f.gxt and change it in A01_Escape_Asylum_i.gxt (A01_Escape_Asylum_g.gxt for german). A01_Escape_Asylum_i.gxt in A01_Escape_Asylum_f.gxt, A02_The_Old_House_f.gxt in A02_The_Old_House_i.gxt, A02_The_Old_House_i.gxt in A02_The_Old_House_f.gxt, A03_Neighbourhood_f.gxt in A03_Neighbourhood_i.gxt, A03_Neighbourhood_i.gxt in A03_Neighbourhood_f.gxt, continue until A18_Manor_f.gxt in A18_Manor_i.gxt and A18_Manor_i.gxt in A18_Manor_f.gxt, change all fre_wii.gxt in ita_wii.gxt (ger_wii.gxt for german) and all ita_wii.gxt in fre_wii.gxt
save "fts.bin". Replace the old "fts.bin" in the manhunt 2 iso with the new "fts.bin". Sign the partition. Burn the .iso. Set the wii language in french and play manhunt 2 in italian or german!


----------



## ProdigySim (Feb 27, 2008)

Idea to fix semi-bricks:

Modify a disc containing a complete set of 3.1 update files to fully rewrite the flash memory (as it would if it was upgrading from an older firmware version).

I'm going to be spending my time working on this, as my Wii is semi bricked. Anyone know a game that has 3.1 on it? (US)


----------



## Defiance (Feb 27, 2008)

Does the ISO have to be extracted for this to work?


----------



## Prophet (Feb 27, 2008)

bailli, I finnally got everything ready to test your patcher. just extracted the update.inf from SSBB going to patch, replace, resign and burn. Be back with results.


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 27, 2008)

gonna try and edit thee SSBB iso now.


----------



## Prophet (Feb 28, 2008)

hmm, seem to have ran into an issue. I have opened and sucessfully replaced the update.inf with the modified one. Unfortunatly, when I sign the disc and close it out, re-open and chech the Update.inf it is in actuallity the old .inf strange...


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

did you extract the file, cause i think, the info in the signing programm stays always the same... 

at least thats what happend when i tried to change the files! Maybe its not working probably on my machine

EDIT: Maybe try to extract the updated _update.inf file with wiibrowser or wiifuse from the updated iso. If it's still the same, something went wrong.


----------



## Prophet (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, extracts fine. It patches fine, makes a backup of the .inf Comparing the patched .inf and the backup results in obvious diffierences in size and in actual file content. Using the replace feature on the signer to replace the .inf seems to work, program says it was sucessful atleast. I have then extraceted the .inf before signing and after signing and in both instances the .inf I end up with is identical in size and *almost certain* it is identical  in file content to the backup (in other words the original .inf)

Not sure why this occurs I sign the disc before closing the program, there isn't a save feature i'm missing is there?


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I have the same problem, my the signing program says, it replaced succsessfully, but it doesnt. At least it seems as if nothing changed, after "Signing the partition and closing the programm. 

Maybe someone who successfully altered a game could answer. 

I used all the keys (though i don't know if you really need them)!!


----------



## JunTi (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(hanndn @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> PLAY MANHUNT 2 in ITALIAN or GERMAN lenguage
> 
> extract from "partition (rhte54)/sysfiles" the file "fts.bin"
> open the file with an editor, find game_fre.gxt and change it in game_ita.gxt (game_ger.gxt for german) and game_ita.gxt in game_fre.gxt.
> ...


Nice one, but shouldn't this Work, to replace the Files the way, that i DON'T have to change the Wii-Language-Setting, and can play the Game in Italian/German anyway?!
That would be awesome!


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey could this app work with a real game like say take out a firmware update from a real SMG disc?


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Hey could this app work with a real game like say take out a firmware update from a real SMG disc?



1.) Please read a bit of the thread before asking the same question over and over!

2.) Yes, we are working on taking updates out of games

3.) If you take out the update you still have to burn the game again, so no, you cant just take out a update on a "real" disc, but from your backup disc!


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

thanx for answering my question i hope they make it so that we can just load backups without the need of a wii modchip


----------



## Defiance (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> thanx for answering my question i hope they make it so that we can just load backups without the need of a wii modchip



I hope not...  Pirating should be for only those with mods...


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

Has any one done anything to thier games like change the language or stuff?


----------



## bailli (Feb 28, 2008)

I already wrote some posts ago that the file doesnt get replaced correctly.
The contents changes but the "end" of the old file is still there.

You could try and overwrite the remaining old file with 0x00.


----------



## quadomatic (Feb 28, 2008)

omg!

I'm so glad I'm getting a mod chip now. Too bad a firmware update in the near future would end this. It will be fun while it lasts.


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Has any one done anything to thier games like change the language or stuff?



Man, please stop asking and start reading!

Edit: @ everyone who already tried a hack. How can you tell, wheter the replacement of the file worked? Apart from the "replacement successful popup"

@pootify: Same thought, huh


----------



## pootify (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Has any one done anything to thier games like change the language or stuff?



jesus christ can you at least read the last pages or so


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

i did theres not much on people doing stuff r ready and the disc working that swhy i asked if wat have ppl done to their games already


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> i did theres not much on people doing stuff r ready and the disc working that swhy i asked if wat have ppl done to their games already



type www.gbatemp.net into your browser and read the BIG NEWS, already there is a example, what (EDIT: CAN) could be done! After that, click on the "Discussion to this news" Link and start reading from page 1. After that, you are allowed to ask any further questions you have!!

@bailli: Tomorrow I try to hex the _update.inf file instead of replacing it with an other file! If someone wants to try this: Take the original _update.inf from the SSBX Iso and edit the _update.inf with an HEX and set the values to 0x00 where the files are pointed to this should/Could work!

Anyway, the other option is to replace the whole partition with a partition of your region (Like BW2 PAL) But I don't see that this works with this program, yet


----------



## Drkirby (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(FoxMcClaud @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Has any one done anything to thier games like change the language or stuff?
> ...


My only guess would be to ether:
A) Play the game and see if it did what it should have
B) (Though I don't know if this is what you really want) Reopen the ISO and file after saving and see if the change is still there.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

you can't do much with vc games yet am i correct because the readme says that it supports it?sorry if this has been asked already because i tried it already and it didn't work


----------



## aligborat69 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey, i tried the hack for Galaxy (PAL), tried both main.dol's i could find in the iso and i couldnt find where to make the change to disable the Error 001 Check... any tips?  I basically want to try a modified PAL iso on a wii without updating the wiikey, to see if this really works! Thanks


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 28, 2008)

People here are really working with it.. nice to see that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad that I don't have a modded Wii to play with it :/


----------



## kaozskyblade (Feb 28, 2008)

[OFF TOPIC]



QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> i did theres not much on people doing stuff r ready and the disc working that swhy i asked if wat have ppl done to their games already


God damn...he's  from the United States and he's fucking massacring the english language. I'm sorry, it just gets on my nerves to see people writing things like "r" instead of "are", "wat" instead of "what", etc... Seriously show some common courtesy and learn to write your language better..


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Drkirby @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> My only guess would be to ether:
> A) Play the game and see if it did what it should have
> B) (Though I don't know if this is what you really want) Reopen the ISO and file after saving and see if the change is still there.



I tried to alter the DVD9 vers of SSBX and I dont have any DL Discs lying around... that's why i asked! Also, if you replace a file, the program still shows you the Size values of the old file!

I'll try more tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and maybe I should either go out and buy more DLdiscs or start altering a DVD 5 Version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah BTW: It seems that you can't change the whole filesize of the Disc, it remains same, even if you replace 200MB Files with 1MB ones. I think this has to do, with how the program "fake" Signs the disc! So it seems, no probaly stripped DVD5 Version of SSBX so far


----------



## Prophet (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe we can replace the data with spaces. hmmm back to the drawing board.


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> you can't do much with vc games yet am i correct because the readme says that it supports it?sorry if this has been asked already because i tried it already and it didn't work



Still "TO DO List" AFAIK. Dont know much about the VC programms, but if we know how to compile them, it would be very easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The same goes for Channels and Firmware updates! 

And by the way, if you mean: "open" "alter" or "sign" VC Files with this program ---.> GO READ AGAIN THE WHOLE 19 pages!


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Prophet @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Maybe we can replace the data with spaces. hmmm back to the drawing board.



Just open with a hex editor and change the values to 00, then you can be sure that it should be correct. If you change them with spaces in a text editor, i could handle a different hex value!

Edit: I can't do it, as my PC With all the files and programs is in our sleeping room and my girlfriend sleeps, so I dont wanna wake her. I'll try tomorrow, it nobody hacked it till then!


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

Fox what i meant was to say make it so that vc games would work on other wii's i was going to try it but the program won't open my vc game


----------



## Prophet (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks bailli and fox, will try 000.

edit, 0x000000... or straight 00000... ? entered in hex or text mode?


----------



## mikagami (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmm, I heard there were some incomplete characters in DSBX data.  I wonder if there's anyway to select these characters by modifying the ISO.


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Fox what i meant was to say make it so that vc games would work on other wii's i was going to try it but the program won't open my vc game



it's like talking to a stone wall...

EDIT: Proph. HEX MODE. you should see values for the Ascii symbols. Hm... like f3,2e,3e,fd,a0,f9 these change to 00 but you have to leave the first part intact, i think. Again, as i dont have my software on this laptop, i can't say for sure. Just change the values of the parts that say"_sys/RVL..." all to 00, but again in HEX Mode
2nd edit: Google for notepad+ freeware. if you dont have a hex editor


----------



## science (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Fox what i meant was to say make it so that vc games would work on other wii's i was going to try it but the program won't open my vc game



Stop asking questions. This tool is most likely extremely useless to you. If you wait long enough, your questions will be answered without you even asking the question.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

Can someone try missing with a wii channel using the app and tell me what happens because i cant try it seeing i don't have a modded wii ?also because my sd card isn't working write it says its write protected but its not ?


----------



## CYatta (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(quadomatic @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> omg!
> 
> I'm so glad I'm getting a mod chip now. Too bad a firmware update in the near future would end this. It will be fun while it lasts.



Think PSP my friend. Custom firmwares. So we can have the same updates like everyone else, but still keep the loopholes. Maybe... Maybe...

PS. yaoluislg, please stop.. You're only baiting people to flame you. Just, read. Or try to, I don't know..


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Can someone try missing with a wii channel using the app and tell me what happens because i cant try it seeing i don't have a modded wii ?also because my sd card isn't working write it says its write protected but its not ?


OFF TOPIC: you are really funny. how old are you? No, now seriously. I'm really wondering!


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

um could someone please try it and how do i fix my sd card ?


----------



## fischju (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(FoxMcClaud @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> OFF TOPIC: you are really funny. how old are you? No, now seriously. I'm really wondering!




I'm 17


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> um could someone please try it and how do i fix my sd card ?



Please get the hell out of here!! For the love of god and for the sake of my sanity! GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!! You dont even remotely understand what this tool does, you keep asking stupid questions! You cant spell and write like a 5 year old ( I really wonder how old you are!!)  Shut the hell up and leave us alone!

@offtopic: Nice call!

EDIT: Maybe we should open a dedicated thread for the SSBX Update Hack! This would let us get rid of stupid questions!


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

first off i know what the app lets you do it lets you modify the iso like change the language and stuff second just because i don't spell a whole word out doesn't mean i can't spell or write


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm talking to a wall! I need a cigaret, see u back in five, then again, better never see u again!


----------



## fischju (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> first off i know what the app lets you do it lets you modify the iso like change the language and stuff second just because i don't spell a whole word out doesn't mean i can't spell or write



Or puncuate.

(That whole post was some kind of fragment)


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

ok i'll stop asking questions since all i get is people saying that i can't spell or stuff i really hope this app gets better and we get to a point where we can run backups without the need of a modchip.Also i fixed my sd card i just had to put the tab for write protected right at the center.


----------



## Tomobobo (Feb 28, 2008)

Please don't cheat with this tool.  The whole online mode of Wii already sucks without cheaters.


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Hmm, I heard there were some incomplete characters in DSBX data.Â I wonder if there's anyway to select these characters by modifying the ISO.
> 
> 
> Heard that too, think something to do with mewtoo or so, but havent looked into it! If it's real, we could swap a character from the rooster with mew, but we have to see, how complete the data is!
> ...



Thank god!

@ Everyone: Happy Hacking! Hope we can remove the update, so that the PAL users dont have to wait till June, Fall or Christmas for Brawl! Good Luck and Good Night!


----------



## silvershadow (Feb 28, 2008)

nice to read about this. read up to page 10, and jumped to 21..did i miss anything in between that is important? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw, glad to read about the "incomplete" characters in brawl, maybe they wont be incomplete in the USA release lol. and maybe the europe version will have more characters because they have to wait soo long (its only fair...)..im in canada, but still, i think they deserve to get more characters


----------



## Prophet (Feb 28, 2008)

ok guys, I hexed it by hand. I now have a inf that replaces the original completely while retianing the form of bilial's patcher. Nothing left to do but regionfrii and burn. Wish me luck.


----------



## ProdigySim (Feb 28, 2008)

For those asking about Brawl hidden/removed characters... There are no model files remaining on the disc for any of them.

However, you can see traces of them in the effects folder (which you may possibly be able to swap with those of similar characters)

Extra effect files are...

ef_dixie.pac 
ef_dr_mario.pac 
ef_mewtwo.pac
ef_pra_mai.pac (???) 
ef_roy.pac
ef_toon_sheik.pac
ef_toon_zelda.pac

I wouldn't suggest swapping them unless you like wasting discs.


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

Just swapped some files of the characters moves with others, gonna try it out now.


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

awesome.  Marth has Ike's moveset.  All B movies cause him to freeze but standard B.  Ganon works completely fine with Falcon's moveset though.


----------



## MarcoZ (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(GamerzInc @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> awesome.Â Marth has Ike's moveset.Â All B movies cause him to freeze but standard B.Â *Ganon works completely fine with Falcon's moveset though.*


Holy crap. Best thing ever. GANOOOOOOON PUUUUUUUUNCH!


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

motion files are movesets, yet some cause undesirable results with characters.  Anyone know what they Fit files are for?  
I'm guessing Fit = outfit
Dark = ?
Final = ?
Spy = ?


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

Need help application wont open my Virtual Console game can anyone help?


----------



## MarcoZ (Feb 28, 2008)

those 4 motion files could be SSE or boss ones, not necessairly characters.


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

well, im not wasting another DL disc.  I've had my fun.  It'll be nice when things are labeled or easily identifiable.


----------



## MarcoZ (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Need help application wont open my Virtual Console game can anyone help?


It's not even a feature yet. it's *TO DO*, RTFM, damn it.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

oh ok sorry forgot about that hope they add it


----------



## MarcoZ (Feb 28, 2008)

Try the DVD5 release, it has all SSE content cut off if i remember well, and you can use it with a RW DVD.


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

The files I'm talking about are listed in the fighters (the character's folder) directory.  I thought they would have to do with the character themselves.

EDIT: You can edit Kirby's special ability.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

Could you use this to say change characters in Brawl just asking i think you probably couldn't right?


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

Not sure if you can change them.  I don't know what file is for what.
Going through the extra:
Dixie
Dr Mario
Mewtwo
Toon Zelda
Toon Shiek
Roy


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

ok thanks that would be cool if it is possible to


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

The Brawl directories are pretty much self explanatory.  The file types are confusing though.  Any one else able to help?


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

I would help but i don't have it


----------



## fischju (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I would help but i don't have it



Also you have no idea how to.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

He said its pretty self explanatory so i think i could do it


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

*Directories are but file name extensions aren't.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

Guess your right I'm going to go learn some more about using this app.


----------



## Prophet (Feb 28, 2008)

Got SSBB working without dual channels or the 15% trick. Thanks to FoxMcClaud for the support and bailli for his patching ideas. BRB with more info and photos.


----------



## ProdigySim (Feb 28, 2008)

Is there any way to get someone to stop posting?

Anyway, for some of the file formats... 

I ran into a chinese site a couple days back that linked to the .thp player from here:
http://www.amnoid.de/gc/

With that you can view movie files from a number of Wii games.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey in the how to use guide for this app on gbatemp.net what key.bin is he talking about because i found alot of key.bin files online and don't know which one to download ?


----------



## demented (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ProdigySim @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Is there any way to get someone to stop posting?


Click user's name to view their profile, select Ignore User. 

Not quite the same as stopping someone posting but it helps.

Back on topic, just like to say thanks to everyone who's experimenting and posting their finds here. I'm about as technical as a bar of soap but I'll give it a whirl after work tonight. 

Really enjoying watching all this unfold.


----------



## Prophet (Feb 28, 2008)

SSBB Working without 15% trick or Dual channels.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76736

Hope a mod will let me know if I can post then .INF before I hit the hay.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 28, 2008)

Darn it. I try to close that dialog box every time I load the main page.


----------



## JPH (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Darn it. I try to close that dialog box every time I load the main page.









When the hell did GBAtemp start getting pop-ups?

These new advancements in the Wii Homebrew Scene are popping out mighty fast, can't wait to see what is released tommorow


----------



## ProdigySim (Feb 28, 2008)

Editing the final smashes might be more compatible.... You could make every character turn into Wario Man.

I'm going to start looking into forcing semi-brick-fixing updates.

Edit: And thanks for the tip on "Ignore User." It's actually much better.


Edit 2: A number PAC files seem to have "ARC" as the first three bytes. However, they don't seem to be standard ARC archives.


----------



## Relys (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ProdigySim @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> For those asking about Brawl hidden/removed characters... There are no model files remaining on the disc for any of them.
> 
> However, you can see traces of them in the effects folder (which you may possibly be able to swap with those of similar characters)
> 
> ...



Since it's an effect maybe all that toon_zelda and toon_sheik does is cell shade the model!!!


----------



## ProdigySim (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually, upon further inspection, the sizes of all the "hidden character" effect pacs are 128bytes. They're essentially dummy files with no data.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry if asked already, not on this page and can't search now...

Anyone tried replacing all the SSE vids / other vids in brawl with the intro movie?  Does it trim to below 5 gigs?


----------



## CYatta (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Sorry if asked already, not on this page and can't search now...
> 
> Anyone tried replacing all the SSE vids / other vids in brawl with the intro movie?Â Does it trim to below 5 gigs?



As far as I know, this program can only replace files of a similar size or small. Can't trim images yet. Anyone want to correct me?

*Edit:* Oh wait... I think I can see what you're saying. do you think you could find an index for the movie's, and link all of them to the intro/sse vid, for the single layer version?

*Edit2:* To answer my own question, maybe. I'm going to try this right now. the THP files are named in the dol. I'm going to attempt to rename them all to 01-00.thp, since that is the only SSE movie on the single layer disc.

*Edit3:* Interesting results. It does work..but, not very good. Maybe I did something wrong, or it's more failsafe than i can't handle. But by changing references to many video files, i managed to get through a few stages of SSE on single layer. The catch is, you have to swap during videos between a hacked copy, and the original single layer disc.

But it does show that it's possible. It always plays the 1st movie. You can't skip it, or it repeats. But at the end of it, when you have to select a character, the cursor goes to where the character is supposed to be, not to Kirby/Mario. When it green screens, just gotta swap the disc.

Anyway, I'm done torturing my Wii for the sake of science. If ya'll want a ppf of the changes i made and where I made them, *here ya go*. Just run it against an extracted main.dol of SSBB. The MD5 hash for patched dol included.

00490b50h-00490ef0h are where the sse videos i changed to 01-00 were

00427ab0h looks like links to videos HowtoPlay, Conference, SnakeMovie, SonicMovie, but i didn't touch them

Still don't know where the ending movies are.

*Edit4:* Man, I just jumped the gun. Turns out, you may only have to swap once, or not at all. See, this his how it went down for me. The game didn't boot with the hacked copy for me (Green screen. Maybe it was a fluke, and just didn't like my crappy RW), so I loaded up the original single layer, then during the 1st battle in SSE, I swapped with the hacked one so when i finished it'd play the same movie. I thought I'd have to keep doing that, so i did until I got tired of doing it. But turns out, after I made that post and decided to quit testing, i thought i'd play the single layer version til it green screened. Well, guess what. It kept working. AND, i could skip the video. Still playing it now (even though i have the DL). So, try it out for yourself.


----------



## DrQuack02 (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome news!!

If only I had the time to fiddle with the program to do what you did.

Hopefully some scene people will catch on and release an updated DVD5...

Excellent to see it is possible though!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 28, 2008)

About PAL Bleach Shattered Blade, I think I'm able to replace the voices with the Japanese ones. 

I think I just need 3 files from the NTSC-J ISO : voice.afs, voice_lps.sms, voice_lps.ssl.

If someone with this ISO would upload them...


----------



## Kilko (Feb 28, 2008)

*Hey...does this mean that somebody can somehow hack the "No More Heroes" USA-iso, and add BLOOD and cursing etc. to the forthcoming EU-version?* If it does.....epicness is awaiting me


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 28, 2008)

I have found the way to extract .arc files
but I cannot find a way to pack a modified one
can someone give me some hints?


----------



## acidrain (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> I have found the way to extract .arc files
> but I cannot find a way to pack a modified one
> can someone give me some hints?



How exactly you extract those .arc files?


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.amnoid.de/gc/
unpack with yaz0dec to rarc archive
unpack rarc with rarcdump
you will get the files

the problem I am having now is that
I have a yaz0 packer
but I cant find any program to pack a rarc


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 28, 2008)

Would be interesting to open a US game which doesn't work on PAL and compare with the PAL version.
I mean, I browsed No More Heroes, and it even already have multilanguages menus and such, I wonder what refrain it from running on PAL...


----------



## shadyboy (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Would be interesting to open a game which US version doesn't work on PAL in PAL and US version, to see the differences.
> I mean, I browsed No More Heroes, and it even already have multilanguages menus and such, I wonder what refrain it from running on PAL...



you got a point there.... 
btw, did you manage to get the it to be uncencored ?
Me and a friend are going to try to get this game to work on Monday -.- neither of us have the spare time untill thene....
If you managed to find out anything on Region conversion, you will let us know right?


----------



## bailli (Feb 28, 2008)

I think a good starting point may be to compare the US and PAL version of a game
that doesn't work on a PAL system (so both version have to be released already...)


----------



## g.crow (Feb 28, 2008)

does this manhunt 2 thing only add blood, or does it uncensor it fully (cutscenes and stuff) to equal the leaked ps2 uncut version?


----------



## aligborat69 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ive opened the Galaxy (PAL) main.dol in several applications and i can find 4C0CB8 and 4C0CD2...... but no 4C0CCB ??

Any ideas? I wanna try the no drive check on one of my Wii's


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone kind enough to make a IPS patch or similar to remove protection from Mario Galaxy (PAL)?


----------



## NaTaS69 (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Ive opened the Galaxy (PAL) main.dol in several applications and i can find 4C0CB8 and 4C0CD2...... but no 4C0CCB ??
> 
> Any ideas? I wanna try the no drive check on one of my Wii's



Maybe is for the JAP/USA version.

He really doesn't specify...


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 28, 2008)

Noone can help me on how to create RARC files?


----------



## rylin (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Noone can help me on how to create RARC files?



Have a look at http://multiex.xentax.com/ - looks like it should do the trick, though I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(rylin @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Noone can help me on how to create RARC files?
> ...



tried, doesn't have the correct plugin to do that


----------



## miezu (Feb 28, 2008)

sorry is it was answred before but if i modify the SMG with that line it means i can play it on a non-updated chip?


----------



## gjac1 (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Anyone kind enough to make a IPS patch or similar to remove protection from Mario Galaxy (PAL)?



I second that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , anyone please


----------



## ProdigySim (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> http://www.amnoid.de/gc/
> unpack with yaz0dec to rarc archive
> unpack rarc with rarcdump
> you will get the files
> ...


If you look at the archive format spec here:
http://www.amnoid.de/gc/rarc.txt

You'll notice that it's different from the files we're looking at. Those begin with "RARC" while ours begin with "ARC" it's possible that the format changed slightly, like adding compression, possibly.

However, we should be able to slightly adapt this format spec... I'll look into it today.



Edit: Fah! I keep getting "Could not replace file (code 6)" when I try to edit the update partitions (Tried 3-4 discs, personal dump and scene). Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you set all the keys ?


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(rylin @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> ...


----------



## aligborat69 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmmmm well ive tried the USA Mario Galaxy too and still couldnt find that hex reference.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried to remove the limit on the VC games inside of SSBB? Or even maybe replace the VC games? 

I am not sure how it works, but does SSBB just like have the ROM of zelda OOT inside of it running on an emulator? (like the GC special disk?) 

If so, maybe you could change the game?


----------



## AeroScap (Feb 28, 2008)

Good idea! Here's hoping for Goldeneye! unless each VC game on SSBB is its own game..


----------



## Whizz (Feb 28, 2008)

Never mind...


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't have much time to try these out but:
Pokemon Wii:
Find a way to enable bad eggs, or modify which pokemon you receive as an egg.
Medal of Honor:
These would probably be cheating, but change the values of ammo, health, etc.
Super Paper Mario:
Heard there was some DS connectivity...


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ProdigySim @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.amnoid.de/gc/
> ...



actually there are 2 types of .arc files
1 which I can use the Revolution SDK tool to extact and pack
the other 1 is yaz0+RARC
which I got the yaz0 encoder and decoder, also the RARC decoder (from http://www.amnoid.de/gc/)
but what I lack is a RARC encoder
I cant put things back together....

the multiex commander thing keeps throwing errors at me....


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(GamerzInc @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Medal of Honor:
> These would probably be cheating, but change the values of ammo, health, etc.



hmm, I hope this app doesn't allow a whole online cheating community to emerge. I quite enjoy online gaming on my wii.

I stopped playing online games on the PC because of 'see through walls' and all the other gubbins that killed it all.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2008)

No need to buy DL dvds to play the full brawl now!

Also... possiblity of allowing PBR/SSB to be haxed so you can upload saves to SD card?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Feb 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, cheating online is bound to spread.  Granted, this is much harder to do than simply plugging in an Action Replay, but if people are that committed to winning all of the time, they may not let anything get in their way.  =\


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe we can translate SSBB JAP to US with Trucha and keep the JAP save file!!!

Just open SSBB JAP and replace ALL files in 2nd PARTITION/ROOT with all SSBB'US PARTITION/ROOT files.

Maybe the game will boot as JAP SSBB with your save file but the game will be in english.


----------



## Duckula (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be very interested to see if region locking can be modified, desperate to play No More Heroes on PAL.


----------



## natkoden (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(al chochocho @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> mario galaxy main.dol change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 and drivechip detect will go away



It Works!

Wiinja V2
NTSC Wii
NTSC SMG


----------



## NaTaS69 (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive opened the Galaxy (PAL) main.dol in several applications and i can find 4C0CB8 and 4C0CD2...... but no 4C0CCB ??
> ...








Just found this main.dol on an spanish forum (elotrolado) and is working on my Wii.

http://natas002.planetaclix.pt/main.rar

Wii PAL (set to english), FW 3.0E (updated when SMG was released), Wiifree 2.45 and SMG Scene PAL

Some users are saying that isn't working for them. Here works fine.


----------



## Whizz (Feb 28, 2008)

The people with the 001 error on Brawl should do the same thing as some people did with SMG, that could fix it.


----------



## teonintyfive (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Has anyone tried to remove the limit on the VC games inside of SSBB? Or even maybe replace the VC games?
> 
> I am not sure how it works, but does SSBB just like have the ROM of zelda OOT inside of it running on an emulator? (like the GC special disk?)
> 
> If so, maybe you could change the game?


I don't think so, because from the screenshots they seemed modified.


----------



## c4T (Feb 28, 2008)

SMG fix works for me (WiiKey 1.9b, Wii Firmware 3.2E) 

i wanted to fix my SSBB like i did with SMG but in the main.dol of SSBB the drive detection must have another offset
Anyone around here who knows how i can disable drive detection on SSBB?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Doomsday Forte @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Unfortunately, cheating online is bound to spread.Â Granted, this is much harder to do than simply plugging in an Action Replay, but if people are that committed to winning all of the time, they may not let anything get in their way.Â =\



Very true. I mean it's a fantastic app and it's the reason I modded my console for the homebrew stuff. I used to love delving about in hex editors back in the Amiga days so I'll enjoy just messing about with this but potentially it's an online game killer.

Does anyone know how what would happen if say you modified your MOH weapon to one bullet kill an opponent and went online with the hack. Your game code would think that one bullet is enough to kill but the person you killed, his game would think that at least 4 bullets is needed to kill. On your game he would die but on his he would be still alive? 

Same with the Mario Strikers hack on here to speed the players up. What would happen online if your opponent's game hasn't got the speed hack? Would you teleport about?


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Feb 28, 2008)

I read on another board someone switched the PAL tracks of "Dragon Ball Z - Budokai Tenkaichi 3" with the JAP ones. Providing the originals tracks from the anime on the PAL release.

Anyone know if it's true ? Could someone give me a step by step on how to do if I got the 2 ISO on my drive plz ? ^^


----------



## Mienaikage (Feb 28, 2008)

This is a longshot, but do you think it will be possible to have assist trophies as alt costumes for characters? I'd love to see a Shadow costume for Sonic.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Does anyone know how what would happen if say you modified your MOH weapon to one bullet kill an opponent and went online with the hack. Your game code would think that one bullet is enough to kill but the person you killed, his game would think that at least 4 bullets is needed to kill. On your game he would die but on his he would be still alive?


It depends on if things are handled on the client or server side. If EA were smart (they're not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), they would have made the server decide everything, including how much bullet damage is done. This is how it's done in PC games, and perhaps EA just ported some PC netcode to the Wii. Anyway, you'd have to try it to find out.


----------



## gjac1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have sorted my problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , i am just about to burn my edited SMG ISO , fingers crossed....


----------



## Rykin (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Mienaikage @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> This is a longshot, but do you think it will be possible to have assist trophies as alt costumes for characters? I'd love to see a Shadow costume for Sonic.



That idea is made of pure win.


----------



## dsbomb (Feb 28, 2008)

This sounds like a fascinating hobby, modifying images to open/enable things.  Rather than wading through 26 pages (you know new folks will not), maybe some of you experts in the field can start a page on the Wiki?  It'd be a much better area for finding what's been discovered, detailing the instructions, etc. and then continue the discussions here.


----------



## stormyuan (Feb 28, 2008)

Thx for Great work!

I change the language of SuperMarioGalaxy(Japan version)
(from JP to english)

There are three language files in SMG
\JpJapanese\MessageData\Message.arc
\JpJapanese\layoutData\HomeButton.arc
\JpJapanese\layoutData\WiiRemoteStrapReplace.arc

Replace those files from SMG(us version)\UsEnglish\*

ok! you have [fake]SMG.US version ^^;

Note: SMG us version can't play on JP console.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(stormyuan @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Thx for Great work!
> 
> I change the language of SuperMarioGalaxy(Japan version)
> (from JP to english)
> ...


And it works?

I can't find language files in SSBB...
When SSBB US will be released, I hope JAP languages files could be changed by US's


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(stormyuan @ Feb 29 2008 said:


> Thx for Great work!
> 
> I change the language of SuperMarioGalaxy(Japan version)
> (from JP to english)
> ...



Oh, I thought it would be more difficult
coz I found that when I extract the arc files
they have files under usenglish while those in Jap are under jpjapanese
I thought it wouldn't work just by replacing them....

Thanks


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

wwas bored and wanted to see the heavenly smile video or whatever its called in NMH.  Opened up the NTSC version to replace it but it turns out its already there.  Both versions are there including both openings.  Wish I knew how to make a certain one play.


----------



## stormyuan (Feb 28, 2008)

SMG.jp - english txet verion
wiikey 1.9g + 3.2J JP wii console
(It real works fine for me.just replaced 3 files from US version)


----------



## Relys (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Has anyone tried to remove the limit on the VC games inside of SSBB? Or even maybe replace the VC games?
> 
> I am not sure how it works, but does SSBB just like have the ROM of zelda OOT inside of it running on an emulator? (like the GC special disk?)
> 
> If so, maybe you could change the game?



That would be AWESOME! I consider the time limits for the demos, in-game advertising. Something which I hate with all my heart and soul!


----------



## mwaddoups (Feb 28, 2008)

I think I have found the offset for SSBB - I have yet to try it as I'm looking for my DL discs O.o but I think it is 0x1F230B, by simpling searching for a similar hex string in the SSBB file.


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(mwaddoups @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> I think I have found the offset for SSBB - I have yet to try it as I'm looking for my DL discs O.o but I think it is 0x1F230B, by simpling searching for a similar hex string in the SSBB file.



Are you talking about the modchip protection offset ?


----------



## mwaddoups (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, sorry I didn't make it that clear, but the same as for SMG - just change 0C to 04. I'm testing it with the SL version now.


----------



## Whizz (Feb 28, 2008)

Hacking your own videos into the Simpsons Game is easy.
Open up Trucha and browse to FMV-pal->en. This folder contains all the cutscenes in BIK format. Convert a video to the bik format with RAD Video Tools, replace it with one of the cutscreens and presto! Your own cutscreen.


----------



## mwaddoups (Feb 28, 2008)

I can confirm that changing the value in SSBB main.dol at offset 0x1F230B from 0C to 04 removes Error 001! SSBB HERE I COME!


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(mwaddoups @ Feb 29 2008 said:


> I can confirm that changing the value in SSBB main.dol at offset 0x1F230B from 0C to 04 removes Error 001! SSBB HERE I COME!



Nice Work! Many people will thank you


----------



## Costello (Feb 28, 2008)

just got a PM from ][Truth]



			
				truth said:
			
		

> you can get invincibility in manhunt 2 by editing the ShotTypeData.ini (Path: RHTE54/ROOT/global/ini/ShotTypeData.ini).
> change all the PLAYER_DAMAGE values in the file to 0.1 and you will get invincibility ingame.
> 
> 
> ...



it has to be _true_


----------



## Magus (Feb 28, 2008)

so does this run on any firmware? my last firmware update was the one that upgraded the mii votes channel


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Magus @ Feb 29 2008 said:


> so does this run on any firmware? my last firmware update was the one that upgraded the mii votes channel


this program doesn't run on wii
it's a tool that runs on PC

anyway, the latest 3.2 firmware has not block any of these yet


----------



## gamidi (Feb 28, 2008)

Can someone try modifying trauma center new blood usa to work on pal machines? It is such a great game and we dont even know if its gonna be released in Europe.The region patcher doesnt work. I am sure many pal wii users are waiting for something like this.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(gamidi @ Feb 29 2008 said:


> Can someone try modifying trauma center new blood usa to work on pal machines? It is such a great game and we dont even know if its gonna be released in Europe.The region patcher doesnt work. I am sure many pal wii users are waiting for something like this.


I don't think we are able to do this at the moment by replacing files


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 28, 2008)

héhé, its fun to mess around in iso's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Batallion Wars 2 (PAL)

RBWP01
+ROOT
hack.txt

So what's inside this hack.txt:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This file exists as a workaround to a bug in DVD emulation that leaves files open after they are supposed to be closed.
> [email protected]


----------



## johnagr (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(gamidi @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Can someone try modifying trauma center new blood usa to work on pal machines? It is such a great game and we dont even know if its gonna be released in Europe.The region patcher doesnt work. I am sure many pal wii users are waiting for something like this.



wii freeloader is your answer...


http://uk.codejunkies.com/Products/Wii-Fre...__EF000595.aspx


----------



## gjac1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lets hope the ISO for wii freeloader is upped soon


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2008)

For games that load mp3s off of sd card from wii sd slot:
Might it be possible to edit the system file that contains the instructions for doing this, so that it loads a .dol or other file from the sd card instead?


----------



## Darkenchico (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok I read everything from page 1 to page 27. Three questions remain :

1- Can I play a backup without any modchip with this ?
2- Can I play a Jap game on a US console ?
3- Can I get all VC games for free ???

Seriously ... Can people learn to read, those questions must fill 17 pages.

That being said, this program looks very promising, if you find something, let people know !!!


----------



## Rulza (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Darkenchico @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Ok I read everything from page 1 to page 27. Three questions remain :
> 
> 1- Can I play a backup without any modchip with this ?
> 2- Can I play a Jap game on a US console ?
> ...


Best post ever.
Look at the front page of Gbatemp.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm been scanning this thread, adn i think i understand what this does. But what do i need to use it? Do i need to mod my console, or will this work without it?


----------



## Darkenchico (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(HaniKazmi @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> I'm been scanning this thread, adn i think i understand what this does. But what do i need to use it? Do i need to mod my console, or will this work without it?



Really ? Have you ? Maybe you should try scanning it again.


----------



## mathieulh (Feb 28, 2008)

Hum... I tried to swap the apploader from Naruto Japanese version to get it working on my PAL wii but the trucha tool seem to have a size limitation, it asks for the source file to be equal or smaller than the targetted file. I suspect naruto wont run on pal wiis because the apploader is an old version that wont handle PAL hence why it is smaller. The newer ones are almost 4KB bigger :/

Anyway I'll let you try your experiments. By the way, do anyone have a proper tool to convert elfs to dols ? Would any gamecube converter work ? I plan on replacing main.dol to run the binary I compiled since I do not have the sd-gecko but I did not have the time to try yet.


----------



## superrob (Feb 28, 2008)

You need to mod it.
The drive still defuses to read the disc becurse its a recordeable disc.


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 28, 2008)

someone find a way to make NHM region free please
That would be so awesome 

Also is there a good Adx>AFS tool? 
Trying to replace the voices in bleach wii


----------



## CYatta (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(shonosuke @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> someone find a way to make NHM region free please
> That would be so awesome
> 
> Also is there a good Adx>AFS tool?
> Trying to replace the voices in bleach wii


Only the relics from the Dreamcast era.. God, that takes me back. http://www.geocities.com/sakura_br/ i don't know if this helps, but it's worth checking out?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 28, 2008)

Nitrobike has a file called NitroBike.LFC which has a lot of self explanatory things to change. Only in the NTSC version though for some reason, it's missing on the PAL image. Unlockables and cheats and stuff.


```
TestSound = 1
DisableStreamingSound = 0
DisableFreeCamera = 0
ExtraLongCrashes = 0
ShakeAndRumble = 1
LimitFragDumps = 1
DisableMemShowInfo = 1
NeverDoDemo = 0
DisableRespot = 0
RenderRagDoll = 0
FastLoadShellGlobals = 0
TestFileSystem = 0
CrashOnBrake = 0
FastLoadShellGlobals = 0
ShowBikeCollision = 0
DisableEngineSound = 0
ShowRigidBodies = 0
TestSoccer = 0
DebugCollisionSounds = 0
DrawGoalieAxis = 1
MinCareerLaps = 1
UnlockLevels = 0
AwardAllUnlockables = 0
UnlockablesCheat1 = 0
//CheatAtBowling = 1
ShowTriggerVolumes = 0
EnableActionFreeze = 0
MakePrerecordedGhosts = 0
TestReplayCams = 0
AllowDebugMenu = 1
SkipWristStrapScreen = 1
SkipIntroMovies = 1

AlwaysNewWiFiUser = 0
minlapis0 = 1

DebugRiderAnimations = 0
```


----------



## allanberg (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(al chochocho @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> mario galaxy main.dol change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 and drivechip detect will go away


ok, I'm in ultra edit...how do I find 0x4c0ccb, I don't get it??? Im in "HEX" mode(Crtl H)....


----------



## Cjuub (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(allanberg @ Feb 29 2008 said:


> QUOTE(al chochocho @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > mario galaxy main.dol change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 and drivechip detect will go away
> ...



You see the searchbox in the menubar at the top?
Next to it is five buttons, press the fifth one and enter 0x4C0CCB and it'll take you to the correct line.


----------



## Jax (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(allanberg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(al chochocho @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > mario galaxy main.dol change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 and drivechip detect will go away
> ...



I want to know too, except I'm trying to remove the disc detection in SL Brawl.


----------



## allanberg (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you,,, mange tak..."Goto Line"


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey i have a question if later on this program can be used to say make a custom firmware for the wii would it be able to run wii backups or no just asking to see so i can wait instead of just buying a modchip ?


----------



## waninkoko (Feb 28, 2008)

Wii MP3 Player in DVD!

After some work I created a proper ISO that boots the Wii MP3 Player developed by emu_kidid from DVD.

*Video (of an older version):* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQj5nxpZXGU
*Download (~6.0MB):* http://rapidshare.com/files/95741032/mp3player_v3.rar

Greetings ^^


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice
The iso file is only 6mB
So you can make smaller wii iso with trucha ?


----------



## Mr_Grinch (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Hey i have a question if later on this program can be used to say make a custom firmware for the wii would it be able to run wii backups or no just asking to see so i can wait instead of just buying a modchip ?



Is your aim to get EVERYONE to put you on ignore?


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm just asking a question i didn't do anything wrong .


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(waninkoko @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Wii MP3 Player in DVD!
> 
> After some work I created a proper ISO that boots the Wii MP3 Player developed by emu_kidid from DVD.
> 
> ...



WHAT THE  F***!!!

You sir are AWESOME! How did you create an iso with only the Wii Mp3 Player ?

Does this mean we can now run Wii Homebrew from Dvd instead of the SD Gecko ?

Woah.. im still shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Congratulations


----------



## hendu (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr_Grinch @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey i have a question if later on this program can be used to say make a custom firmware for the wii would it be able to run wii backups or no just asking to see so i can wait instead of just buying a modchip ?
> ...



Lol I think he is just trying to get to 100 posts or something.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2008)

no i'm not im serious about that question i just asked i'll stop posting now.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 28, 2008)

yaoluislg STOP spamming..

Just read the First post please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It saddens me so many people come here without even trying to know a little of the topic and ask questions here and there and reapeat them until someone bans them or ignores.. XD


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 28, 2008)

If we could find the switch in the .ini file that triggers the update, we can easily have a downgrader.


----------



## waninkoko (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Feb 29 2008 said:


> QUOTE(waninkoko @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wii MP3 Player in DVD!
> ...



Of course we can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna explain what I did:

1. I removed COMPLETELY the first partition (update) from the ISO.
2. I modified the partition table to specify that there's only 1 partition and where is it.
3. I replaced main.dol with .dol file from Wii MP3 Player with Trucha Signer.
4. I modified the file table (fst.bin) just to show a fake entry of a file called "Nothing here" with 0 bytes.
5. I removed unneeded clusters from the partition.

And I think that's all


----------



## bluebright (Feb 29, 2008)

QUOTE(waninkoko @ Feb 29 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Feb 29 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(waninkoko @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> ...




Okay, I'm off to test this mp3 player, if only to see if your full of crap. Results soon.

EDIT: Okay, well, it doesn't boot. Am I supposed to be loading this disc with a solid gold wii or something?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 29, 2008)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> EDIT: Okay, well, it doesn't boot. Am I supposed to be loading this disc with a solid gold wii or something?



...

















Yes. :'( 

Maybe the program requires an SD adapter in the Gamecube memory slot.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 29, 2008)

The hombrew scene for the Wii is coming up FAST. I can't wait to see what people come up with. 2008 is going to be a great year. I can just feel it. And thanks for the Wii MP3 Player. I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## demented (Feb 29, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 29 2008 said:


> Maybe the program requires an SD adapter in the Gamecube memory slot.


No go for me either I'm afraid mate... disc not recognised with SD card via SD Gecko, or with SD card in Wii slot, or with no SD card. Tried all three. 

Pal 3.1E wiikey 1.9g, 4x burn on a Taiyo

Not sure if this is significant but ImgBurn said the ISO was "Invalid or unsupported image format" but Nero either didn't care or didn't notice


----------



## Pici (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't try the wii mp3 player yet but i'll try it as soon as possible, still i have some questions.

Can we control this homebrew via the wiimote, or GC controller only ?
Is it possible to do more or less the same thing with an emulator ? I mean an emulator on dvd and roms on a SD card (gecko or not).


----------



## deathnote (Feb 29, 2008)

i want to replace the jpn bleach voice files with the from the europe version but that doesnt work because the jpn files or much bugger as the europe one 

can i replace it with a trick or so that i can replace it 
???

or can i shrink the sound files or something elxe ,,please help me


----------



## Ramono (Feb 29, 2008)

bluebright said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm off to test this mp3 player, if only to see if your full of crap. Results soon.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, well, it doesn't boot. Am I supposed to be loading this disc with a solid gold wii or something?



I burned it with imgburn 2.4x speed

Loaded into the wii. The loading screen went all back, but when pressing start it just loaded, i dont have an usb gecko so i cant test if it actualy loads an mp3, but it does load the first homebrew on dvd program.

1 Odd thing tho, When it loads u got 2 discs right? (gamecube and wii one) The one of the wii loads but when i press back it says its a gamecube game.

Very odd


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ramono said:
			
		

> bluebright said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see the Wii disc load cause it's a Wii homebrew
Homever, there isn't a disc channel image (in the homebrew disc), so it default to the Gamecube one.


----------



## Ramono (Feb 29, 2008)

Tryed to cam it.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Po0CLKLUwxM
Prob crappiest quality on YT but its understandable.


----------



## Duckula (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't have the ISO to hand but I am positive Resident Evil 4 has a bunch of easy to change variables if anyone wants to try it out.


----------



## Shuny (Feb 29, 2008)

I know my question is a bit stupid but is there any programs that can be used to edit main.dol ? Or maybe a scheme of the structure of the file ?

Thank you


----------



## Sonikku (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it possible to put in the English texts from One Piece Unlimited Adventure USA into the Japanese version? Now that the freeloader is coming out, I really want to play that game, but I don't like the voices and the censoring/editing done for the USA version of the game.


----------



## jakeruston (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, thats fantastic news!

Can't wait for the VC Support!

Great work to the guys who made this program, you rock!


----------



## waninkoko (Feb 29, 2008)

Strange that the Wii MP3 Player DVD doesn't work for some people :S Maybe I should have said that this ISO has PAL region code.

Here works with a Wii PAL 3.1E, WiiKey 1.9g. ISO burned on a Verbatim DVD+RW (4x).

Edited: About the GameCube logo... I didn't know about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I removed the Table Tennis logo from the ISO so that's why a black screen/gamecube logo appears.


----------



## deathnote (Feb 29, 2008)

can anyone say me why i cant add a file that is greater as the previos one ??

i wont play bleach with jap voice and sound,but i cant do it...


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 29, 2008)

deathnote said:
			
		

> can anyone say me why i cant add a file that is greater as the previos one ??
> 
> i wont play bleach with jap voice and sound,but i cant do it...


coz you will shift all the files behind


----------



## awofadeju (Feb 29, 2008)

Could some help me using the tool. Im trying 2 modifiy the jap version of fire emblem, and i think if i replace these two files i can make it in english but when i try to replace the files its says

"replaced files must be equal or smaller than the orginal"

How can i overcome this or modify it 2 make the size smaller?


----------



## BoBMang (Feb 29, 2008)

Duckula said:
			
		

> Don't have the ISO to hand but I am positive Resident Evil 4 has a bunch of easy to change variables if anyone wants to try it out.



If someone finds the values for HP/Ammo, that'd be awesome!


----------



## X-Tractor (Feb 29, 2008)

BoBMang said:
			
		

> Duckula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried looking through pretty much all folders and files in RE4, but I couldnt find any specific HP/ammo variables. Someone else'll probably find 'em.


----------



## Choel (Feb 29, 2008)

GamerzInc said:
			
		

> motion files are movesets, yet some cause undesirable results with characters.  Anyone know what they Fit files are for?
> I'm guessing Fit = outfit
> Dark = ?
> Final = ?
> Spy = ?



I replaced Ganny's blue costume with the spy costume. It made him almost solid gray, though that gray seems to be effect by shaders working on the background of the stage.


----------



## Warmaster007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I´ve modded some Characters in Strikers Charged,
and it will work local, but not online!

Thank god,
no Cheaters out there


----------



## subenu (Feb 29, 2008)

what about the smash mods do they work online (please someone confirm it does not i hate cheaters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Greetz,

Subenu


----------



## Choel (Feb 29, 2008)

subenu said:
			
		

> what about the smash mods do they work online (please someone confirm it does not i hate cheaters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far as I can tell, the mods for it that already exist are purely aesthetic (except the length of Ganny's B-down) but its doubtful that they'll work online.


----------



## mathieulh (Feb 29, 2008)

deathnote said:
			
		

> can anyone say me why i cant add a file that is greater as the previos one ??
> 
> i wont play bleach with jap voice and sound,but i cant do it...



Because it's a limitation of the FST. The FST would need to be reconstructed but the trucha tool does not do it (yet).


----------



## RowanDDR (Feb 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say that following some advice earlier in this thread I have modded my jap MarioGalaxy ISO to use english text! I copied the relevant 3 files over from the PAL ISO. Its not always perfect....




would I what lol? .. but its better than all being in Japanese. Well, until a better solution comes along.

I suppose it goes without saying that my savegame from the true Japanese version works from this modded version.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But as for editing main.dol ("change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 and drivechip detect will go away"), well I didnt try that because the byte wasnt 0C to begin with in that position in the japanese MarioGalaxy main.dol


----------



## Sonikku (Feb 29, 2008)

When I try to open an ISO with Trucha Signer 0.21 I get "error decrypting data". I added the .reg file to the register and I tried all 4 keysets. I don't get it


----------



## DaveMode (Mar 1, 2008)

Sonikku said:
			
		

> When I try to open an ISO with Trucha Signer 0.21 I get "error decrypting data". I added the .reg file to the register and I tried all 4 keysets. I don't get it




Did you modify the reg file before you installed it with a hex editor?  Do you maybe have a bad key.bin file?


----------



## superrob (Mar 1, 2008)

Sonikku said:
			
		

> When I try to open an ISO with Trucha Signer 0.21 I get "error decrypting data". I added the .reg file to the register and I tried all 4 keysets. I don't get it


Did you insert the HEX value of the key.bin?
Becurse else it wont work


----------



## X-Tractor (Mar 1, 2008)

Sonikku said:
			
		

> When I try to open an ISO with Trucha Signer 0.21 I get "error decrypting data". I added the .reg file to the register and I tried all 4 keysets. I don't get it



Where did you get the key.bin file? Might be a bad one.


----------



## DarkLG (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been looking for key.bin file but the ones i find don't work help?


----------



## shredman (Mar 1, 2008)

hi there

i is there anyone who can upload the english language files for mario galaxy?

it would be great to be able to play my jpn-smg on my jpn-wii in english!

the files are very small as far as i can tell - i extracted the original files
and the english language files are tiny.

any help would be greatly appreciated

shredman


----------



## Seraph (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm also wondering about Fire Emblem.  Anyone know if you can create a working game with JPN voices on the US release?  I'm going to try it myself but that might take awhile since the only place that I can find the JPN version ISO isn't downloading very fast...


----------



## Pharrox (Mar 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> motion files are movesets, yet some cause undesirable results with characters. Anyone know what they Fit files are for?
> I'm guessing Fit = outfit
> Dark = ?
> Final = ?
> Spy = ?



*Very small SSE spoilers

Okay, someone has probably already answered this, but I skimmed the topic and only found one thing that I'm pretty sure I can elaborate on.  All the files ending in 0x.pac and 0x.pcs are definitely alternate cosumes.  I replaced Falcon's files with Ganondorf and it loaded that model and everything worked fine except for the fact that his cape was stiff.  As for dark, final, and spy, I think "dark" is used for SSE.  Looking at Pikachu's files, I'm pretty sure that "spy" would be used for metal box.  As for final my best guess is final smash.  I'm also curious about the "fake" files on one or two characters.  I'll probably test those soon.

One thing I'm curious about is the stages.  I tried replacing Final Destination with Battlefield to see what would happen.  I kind of worked.  The stage loaded but with no textures, so it looked like the characters were flying in air.  If I try to replace a stages file with another in the module folder it will always crash the game.  The stage files in the effects folder don't seem to make a difference.

EDIT:  "Fake" is also used for SSE and "Final" is definitely final smash.


----------



## stormyuan (Mar 1, 2008)

about none driverchip detect fix

Mario Galaxy Jp verion driverchip detect fix
you should open main.dol with hex editor
location: 0x4C0CAB and change 0C to 04
(it work fine!)

by the way , family ski jp version can also use the same way
location:0x1D7B7F 
change 0C to 04
It work fine for Wiikey 1.2b & wiisos(so far as I know)


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi dudes,

juste to know, is trucha soft able to make a full playable 1st person adventure mode SSBM DVD5 from the DVD9 Jap backup ?


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 1, 2008)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> Hi dudes,
> 
> juste to know, is trucha soft able to make a full playable 1st person adventure mode SSBM DVD5 from the DVD9 Jap backup ?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=765...p;#entry1006498


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks but no news ?


----------



## Madaboeinie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wanted to say I wish good luck to all working with Trucha Signer. 
All of this is way too difficult for me to do by myself but I understand the great value of it for the homebrew scene.
So good luck all!

PS Hope some release group will make a SSBB version without the disc detection ( maybe even SL ) with Trucha, cause there is no way
i'm gonna wait till fall to play that game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 will buy it when it comes out though.


----------



## BvanBart (Mar 1, 2008)

Weird... when i extract the main.dol file from Super Mario Galaxy the Ofset is 320  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No way that can be right! is this that i have a wrong key again  :'(


----------



## Whizz (Mar 1, 2008)

B4rtj4h said:
			
		

> Weird... when i extract the main.dol file from Super Mario Galaxy the Ofset is 320
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are two main.dols, get the other one.


----------



## BvanBart (Mar 1, 2008)

Talkin about noob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thnx... it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used the main.dol from the updates  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that was small


----------



## Sonikku (Mar 1, 2008)

DaveMode said:
			
		

> Sonikku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thnx, I indeed had a bad key. It's working now.


----------



## BvanBart (Mar 1, 2008)

Ow... cannot find that 0x4C0CCB in the PAL game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




must be something else... anyone found what i need to change ?


----------



## WarioIta (Mar 1, 2008)

where can I find the wii mp3 player iso?


----------



## tidu (Mar 1, 2008)

B4rtj4h said:
			
		

> Ow... cannot find that 0x4C0CCB in the PAL game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have the right main.dol? It's on the lower/second partition.
And the number that you need to change is actually the 12th (11=B) section on line 4c0cc0.




(Note: it's already been changed to 04)


----------



## DaveMode (Mar 1, 2008)

*I posted this over in BC so let me copy/paste it here as well.*

*To remove mod-chip detection for Super Mario Galaxy, follow these steps:*

1) Follow the first 9 steps in this tutorial:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76657&st=0
*note: you won't need to download the Keysearch or DesWaD programs for this

2) Double click PARTITION (RMGE01)

3) Double-click SYSFILES

4) Right click main.dol and choose to "extract to file". Save it anywhere.

5) Locate your saved main.dol file and open in UltraEdit

6) Press Ctrl+G

7) Type in 0x4C0CCB and press enter. It will take you to the correct line

8) Change the 0C on that line to 04

9) Save your file and exit UltraEdit

10) Go back to Trucha Signer and right click again on main.dol. This time choose replace.

11) Find your new main.dol file and double-click it. A pop up window should appear saying file successfully saved. If you get an error, just close Trucha Signer and reopen it and reopen your iso file and try again.

12) Right click on PARTITION (RMGE01) and choose Trucha Sign It!

13) That's it! You should now have an updated iso file that will not give you the Error 001!


----------



## Costello (Mar 1, 2008)

Digisven sent me a PM about DBZ 3



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 - Special Edition:
> 
> This is our first hacked game release for Nintendo Wii. This version includes following features:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I was testing stuff with the update process (on Wiichess PAL, which semi-bricked my wii in the first place >0


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 1, 2008)

DaveMode said:
			
		

> *I posted this over in BC so let me copy/paste it here as well.*
> 
> *To remove mod-chip detection for Super Mario Galaxy, follow these steps:*
> 
> ...




Many thanks great info will try this later when i get iso.


----------



## Movi (Mar 1, 2008)

I wonder if anyone more than me is interested in getting No More Heroes NTSC to run on PAL consoles. Yes i know it comes out in 2 weeks (it was supposed to come out yestarday!) but still we get the cripled nanny-state version. 

Im about to start sniffing around the files. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Sonikku (Mar 1, 2008)

I would like to play the uncensored version as well. And maybe if you figure it out, we might be able to use that method for more games.


----------



## LOTG (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, me.

I was looking around my self, but I'm not sure what file stores region data.


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 1, 2008)

does the soft work for 3.2E firmware or should I stay at 3.1E ?


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Mar 1, 2008)

-edit, flailure- I replaced the 258 with 225 but it still didnt 'unbrick' my wii, I will now try to trigger the update on Super Mario Galaxy and see if that will unbrick.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just disabled the protection in my PAL ISO of Mario Galaxy and it worked great! Thanks to all who made it possible!


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 1, 2008)

so does the soft work with 3.2E firmware ?


----------



## Sonikku (Mar 1, 2008)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> so does the soft work with 3.2E firmware ?



It works for 3.2U (http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76657), so I assume it works for 3.2E too.


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks for the reply


----------



## Sonikku (Mar 1, 2008)

Sonikku said:
			
		

> Is it possible to put in the English texts from One Piece Unlimited Adventure USA into the Japanese version? Now that the freeloader is coming out, I really want to play that game, but I don't like the voices and the censoring/editing done for the USA version of the game.



I opened the iso but I'm not sure where to find the text files. Can anyone help?


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 1, 2008)

Sonikku said:
			
		

> Sonikku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of folders and files do you see?


----------



## stormyuan (Mar 1, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Digisven sent me a PM about DBZ 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, Costello
May I ask how to do this?





It seem they add some files to the game iso? (Am I right?)

site: wii-reloaded.info


----------



## tW34k (Mar 1, 2008)

Wouldn't it be possible with a 'downgrader' then?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 1, 2008)

This maybe a REALLY stupid question. (And I mean really stupid.) But I can modify an original disc and play it on my Wii right? (Which is unmodded.)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 1, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> This maybe a REALLY stupid question. (And I mean really stupid.) But I can modify an original disc and play it on my Wii right? (Which is unmodded.)


Yes, you can easily erase and replace data on a commercially pressed DVD-*Read Only* Memory.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 1, 2008)

Alright, just wanted to know before I go messing with a game and totally mess it up for no reason.


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 1, 2008)

Can I unlock Naruto in the Bleach fighting game?


----------



## Sonikku (Mar 1, 2008)

SleepyPrince said:
			
		

> Sonikku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is how the root folder looks: http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/425/rootdx7.jpg

For the rest, it's mostly filled with .bin and .aar files

I think it might be in the "event" folder: http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/4999/eventbg7.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## nickilein (Mar 1, 2008)

hey all  this is nuts i couldnt open my smash brothers iso , truca says error decrypting data...

i have the dvd5 version, could anyone make a .ppf patch for the #001 error? is that possible even?  That would really great ..


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 1, 2008)

You can remove the Nitrobike hack I posted. I changed UnlockLevels = 0 AwardAllUnlockables = 0 to = 1 and nothing unlocked. They are still greyed out when you load up or continue your career. That's maybe the reason that file is missing from the PAL version.


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 1, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> This maybe a REALLY stupid question. (And I mean really stupid.) But I can modify an original disc and play it on my Wii right? (Which is unmodded.)








Man some people really don't get this stuff.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 1, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> This maybe a REALLY stupid question. (And I mean really stupid.) But I can modify an original disc and play it on my Wii right? (Which is unmodded.)



NO MAN! NOOO!!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 1, 2008)

Alright, I get it guys. It was an idiotic question, I know. I said it was a stupid question but I'm only asking because it seems most of you had modchips and it worked on your and I don't know who here has done something and DOESN'T have a modchip which is why I asked.


----------



## LOTG (Mar 1, 2008)

Read before you ask then.

This has been up for a good day and answers your question perfectly. It's even on the front page!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76765&st=0


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 1, 2008)

Actually, my question isn't on the front page. I asked about original discs on an unmodded Wii. It says Backups on an unmodded Wii.


----------



## driver2250 (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks for tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but Im still getting error decrypting data?? I enter common key from the key.bin, as in the tutorial. NEED help


----------



## bailli (Mar 1, 2008)

And how exactly do you want to modify an original disc? With a knife?
So you HAVE to burn the disc yourself and so you have to have a modded console...

Please just think one second before posting a question...

EDIT: @driver2250
Did you select "Custom KeySet 1" under "Select KeySet" ?
If you did everything correct you might have a bad key.bin.
Does the key.bin work with other apps like WiiTools?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 1, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> And how exactly do you want to modify an original disc? With a knife?
> So you HAVE to burn the disc yourself and so you have to have a modded console...
> 
> Please just think one second before posting a question...
> ...



Well its better to ASK questions then to just go ahead and do something and messing something up. I'd rather ask questions so I know what I'm doing and not do anything stupid then not ask a question and mess up something.


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 1, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> Well its better to ASK questions then to just go ahead and do something and messing something up. I'd rather ask questions so I know what I'm doing and not do anything stupid then not ask a question and mess up something.



Seriously though, how were you going to 'modify' an original disc?


----------



## driver2250 (Mar 1, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> And how exactly do you want to modify an original disc? With a knife?
> So you HAVE to burn the disc yourself and so you have to have a modded console...
> 
> Please just think one second before posting a question...
> ...



I selceted keyset1 and key.bin works fine with wiiscrubber.


----------



## bailli (Mar 1, 2008)

You could check your key directly in the registry using regedit and reenter it by hand.
Maybe you messed up when you edited into the .reg file...


----------



## superrob (Mar 1, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> You could check your key directly in the registry using regedit and reenter it by hand.
> Maybe you messed up when you edited into the .reg file...


I dont edit the keys into the .reg file.
I edit them DIRECTLY in the registary becurse you can see the charrecters and see if you make a mistake


----------



## driver2250 (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks bailli.


----------



## BvanBart (Mar 2, 2008)

For patchin Super Mario Galaxy PAL:

extract the main.dol with Trucha...

than search in your hex editor for: 004c0cc0h

you'll see this: 3C 03 F8 00 28 00 00 00 40 82 00 0C 38 60 00 01

CHANGE: 3C 03 F8 00 28 00 00 00 40 82 00 04 38 60 00 01

Sign it with right click and than sign and burn


----------



## driver2250 (Mar 2, 2008)

mwaddoups said:
			
		

> I can confirm that changing the value in SSBB main.dol at offset 0x1F230B from 0C to 04 removes Error 001! SSBB HERE I COME!



what appz you use for changing main.dol


----------



## Burt0 (Mar 2, 2008)

driver2250 said:
			
		

> mwaddoups said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lombers (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm interested to find out if MooshyWooshy discovered a way to force an update to run / not run by modifying those values he found. This would great to stop updates from being run (on different region consoles for instance), or to force them to run in order to fix a semi bricked Wii. Would also be interesting if you could force an update to run which downgrades your Wii software...


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Mar 2, 2008)

Well after I couldn't get it to trigger on SMG I put in the non-brick blocked non-edited wii-chess and it asked me for yet another update.
So I guess when I changed stuff in the update, it didnt register it as the update needed for wii-chess, so it keeps asking me to update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very weird o. O i'll keep doing stuff, need to figure out how to get my wii settings back >0


----------



## GamerzInc (Mar 2, 2008)

Is there any program to convert to .brstm?  I wanna put in some new songs for Final Destination.


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 2, 2008)

driver2250 said:
			
		

> mwaddoups said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need an Hex Editor such as Ultra Edit, google "Hex Editor" there are lots of free ones.


----------



## superrob (Mar 2, 2008)

Mooshywooshy said:
			
		

> Well after I couldn't get it to trigger on SMG I put in the non-brick blocked non-edited wii-chess and it asked me for yet another update.
> So I guess when I changed stuff in the update, it didnt register it as the update needed for wii-chess, so it keeps asking me to update
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teonintyfive (Mar 2, 2008)

We need to make an account for gbatemp on a site where you can win even consoles as prizes and get as many refferals as possible, so that we get Wii's to test different settings with. xD


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Mar 2, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Mooshywooshy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superrob (Mar 2, 2008)

Mooshywooshy said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## energypsx (Mar 2, 2008)

Copy + Paste from BC.
It is for WiiChess (PAL):

"I made it for SMG using the tutorial from DaveMode and after finding the correspondent location I modified the main.dol for WiiChess too. I copy+paste the tutorial from DaveMode and changed only the location off that byte. Thanks to all that made this possible.

Here's what I did (in case it helps others)

1) Follow the first 9 steps in this tutorial:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76657&st=0
*note: you won't need to download the Keysearch or DesWaD programs for this

2) Double click PARTITION (RTYP01)

3) Double-click SYSFILES

4) Right click main.dol and choose to "extract to file". Save it anywhere.

5) Locate your saved main.dol file and open in UltraEdit

6) Press Ctrl+G

7) Type in 0xC9613 and press enter. It will take you to the correct line

8) Change the 0C on that line to 04

9) Save your file and exit UltraEdit

10) Go back to Trucha Signer and right click again on main.dol. This time choose replace.

11) Find your new main.dol file and double-click it. A pop up window should appear saying file successfully saved. If you get an error, just close Trucha Signer and reopen it and reopen your iso file and try again.

12) Right click on PARTITION (RTYP01) and choose Trucha Sign It! (as a matter of fact I Trucha Sign It on both partitions)

13) That's it! You should now have an updated iso file that will not give you the Error 001!"


----------



## KaiserDragon (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey I have an idea for SSBB.
Can someone find the value that force them game to be limited to 1 smashball at any moment and then see what happens if say 2 lucarios do a final smash at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh and perhaps we can make it where custom levels can be used online(providing all members have the given level)

And this just came to mind, you know how masterpieces have a time limit, what about taking that time limit off, then seeing what file is the trail VC and see if it can be replaces with another VC game


----------



## Audioboxer (Mar 2, 2008)

Somebody has to have a look at getting No More Heroes working on PAL.

So we don't have to play the crappy censored version!

Is it possible to remove region checks?


----------



## bailli (Mar 2, 2008)

Hm since I never tried a non working US/JPN game on my PAL console:
What exactly does happen when you try to boot the game?

EDIT: Okay I found it in the NMH thread: Disc gets recognized in the disc channel; black screen after boot.
I think the problem is that at the moment nobody has the faintest idea why these games don't work.
And it will require some hard work to find that out I expect.


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Mar 2, 2008)

So I replaced all the update files on Wii Chess with the US files and it didnt fix, however it always asks for a system update, even right after I updated, so i update, then it will let me play the game, but if i eject then put the disc back in it will update again.

I wonder if there is a way that we could replace the weather channel/news channel files with VC games xD then we could just install VC games lol.. if it were only that easy.

I'm gonna take a look at the difference between the US version of No More Heroes and the JP version. That way we can see if it is possible to have blood in the PAL version by switching files with the US version.


----------



## unsteadycarrot (Mar 3, 2008)

wii guitar hero 3 customs will be possible very soon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W9cRRRgx9c


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok so I guess it goes through the update.inf and scans all the files it lists, and if there is something on there that you don't have it will trigger an update. Since I replaced the EU channels with US channels, it triggers an update everytime because it sees that I dont have the EU channels. But since it updates with US channels it will forever update those channels.
The problem is, it only updates what isnt there, so need to figure out how to edit the systemmenu so it thinks that my Wii doesnt already have it.
Does that make sense?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In short


----------



## EmptyWords (Mar 3, 2008)

I extracted the main.dol from SMG and opened it with ultraedit what exactly does change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 mean I have no idea can some one tell me what I am changing exactly and to what???


----------



## DaveMode (Mar 3, 2008)

EmptyWords said:
			
		

> I extracted the main.dol from SMG and opened it with ultraedit what exactly does change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 mean I have no idea can some one tell me what I am changing exactly and to what???



Open the main.dol file and make sure you're viewing in hex mode, if not, press ctrl+h. Now, use the goto line command (ctrl+g) and type in 0x4C0CCB into the box and press enter to get to the line you need to edit.  You will see it says:
3C 03 F8 00 28 00 00 00 40 82 00 *0C* 38 60 00 01  
Now just change that one piece from 0C to 04 and save and you're done with the editing of main.dol.


----------



## shadyboy (Mar 3, 2008)

anyone even tought on trying to remove the f****ng region shit code ?
I am almost at a nervous breakdown coz I wanna play NMH

well the manhunt 2 code helps to calm me down, but I am want to find out how to change the region of the iso...



n00bish wish: I hope in the future that the program will be very just some mouse clicks and the things will be done...
like, "remove region code" button, or maybe an "remove update" ..... hehe


----------



## pgon69 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm new here and I've parsed this whole thread. And I have a question : do you need a wii to run wii games ? lol

Thanks all, I've tested on a Wii PAL 3.1E with a wiikey that has never been updated (i.e. wiikey firmware is something like 1.2)
The following patches and results:
1) SMG: removal of drive check => works great
2) SSBB single iso (i.e. single layer DVD): removal of drive check  + _update.inf patch from *Prophet *to avoid duplicate channels + region free with WIU => the wii update didn't do dual channels, the wii is not bricked (can still modify wii parameters etc), the drive check is ok, etc, works great. Just don't forget to set the wii tv parameters to 50Hz :-)
3) wii chess: I also applied the drive check to Wii Chess and it works

As I haven't seen it yet on this forum : For Wii Chess: search for hex string "3C 03 F8 00 28 00 00 00 40 82 00 *0C *38 60 00 01" and replace 0C by 04 as usual. I didn't write down the offset address.


----------



## Lain (Mar 3, 2008)

Just explain me something about these keys. These keys are unique to each Wii Disc or are they the same between games? As for exemple, will 2 Super Mario Galaxy original wii discs have the same key?


----------



## LOTG (Mar 3, 2008)

pgon69 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I'm new here and I've parsed this whole thread. And I have a question : do you need a wii to run wii games ? lol
> 
> Thanks all, I've tested on a Wii PAL 3.1E with a wiikey that has never been updated (i.e. wiikey firmware is something like 1.2)
> ...



No you don't need a Wii, you can just shove the discs up your ass and it will work. You won't even need a modchip!


----------



## knightx (Mar 3, 2008)

LOTG said:
			
		

> pgon69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fear no more... the freeloader is here, everyone can import their NMH copies now...
link: freeloader


----------



## LOTG (Mar 3, 2008)

knightx said:
			
		

> LOTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidently since you don't see it in mine.

After reading the modchip question on almost every page I found posting an ironic answer to an ironic question would be funny.

Also he has a modded Wii so I guess he has atleast some brainfunctions that tell him what's possible and not.

Btw, the freeloader is not out yet. Datel stated soon which could be any time between now and the end of this year knowing software developers (me beeing one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm trying to look at the different region codes etc., but I really need a main.dol file from a PAL version of SMG. Would anyone be able to *point* me in the right direction? (I apologize in advance if this is forbidden) - I already have main.dol files from NTSC-U and J and don't really want to have to get hold of another version


----------



## knightx (Mar 3, 2008)

mwaddoups said:
			
		

> I'm trying to look at the different region codes etc., but I really need a main.dol file from a PAL version of SMG. Would anyone be able to *point* me in the right direction? (I apologize in advance if this is forbidden) - I already have main.dol files from NTSC-U and J and don't really want to have to get hold of another version



I have this file at home. If you can wait about 5 hours... I can send it to you.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 3, 2008)

pgon69 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I'm new here and I've parsed this whole thread. And I have a question : do you need a wii to run wii games ? lol
> 
> Thanks all, I've tested on a Wii PAL 3.1E with a wiikey that has never been updated (i.e. wiikey firmware is something like 1.2)
> ...




The hex address for the Wii Chess Drive Check fix is :

File : main.dol from partition 2 , offset 0x0c9613h, change 0C to 04 removes Error 001


----------



## Akion (Mar 3, 2008)

Errrhhhmmm, What about No More Heroes [USA]?? 

Can be patched to work on PAL?? I hate our censored version.


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG I have an idea, cant we like, patch the USA version of No More Heroes to work on PAL!?


----------



## soliunasm (Mar 3, 2008)

Mooshywooshy said:
			
		

> OMG I have an idea, cant we like, patch the USA version of No More Heroes to work on PAL!?


Depends if someone can do it on a JPN NMH ISO.
Then it would be possible on PAL.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 3, 2008)

soliunasm said:
			
		

> Mooshywooshy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can play the US version straight on a Jap Wii


----------



## soliunasm (Mar 3, 2008)

SleepyPrince said:
			
		

> soliunasm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops. I thought he said about the ash --> blood thing.
Nevermind me.


----------



## bailli (Mar 3, 2008)

I wish people would stop asking questions about NMH on PAL.
This isn't as easy as editing an (almost) text file or exchanging some audio files.
I think to find the reason why so many games don't boot on PAL consoles is only found if somebody
compares main.dol (or maybe another program file) using a disassembler.
(I would suggest the main.dol from a game that is released in every region but doesn't work in a different region).

Since my ASM knowledge is somewhat limited (okay let's say nonexistent) I have no chance of finding the difference.
My only guess is that this has something to do the way some part of the graphics interface is accessed since the only 
(obvious) difference between NTSC and PAL console is their video output standard.
(But that doesn't explain why NTSC-U/J fails on some games too...)


----------



## energypsx (Mar 3, 2008)

to pgon69 & gjac1
Wii Chess PAL step by step:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=765...t&p=1010560


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 3, 2008)

The reason games fail between JAP and US is due to games checking the language your wii is set to, and attempting to change to that language - it doesn't find Jap language on a US disks and promptly fails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think this is an easier problem than those with PAL problems, although that's only a theory.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Region locked is kind of like the new disk checking coding, and just like with the 360 , some games have it and some dont..On 360 games ALL EA games are region locked which means they contain a check that most other games dont, we have to find this similar check in Wii games....

I am currently looking at several files extracted from the US versions of No More Heroes and Zack & Wiki , i chose these 2 games because one of them works on a PAL console (Zack) and the other one doesnt (NMH)

The information we need to find is probably going to be in the main.dol files however finding the area of data we need to edit to over ride the region check is proving pain staking.......


----------



## bailli (Mar 3, 2008)

Hm if it really is an intentional check of the consoles region it might be easier to find than my idea.

@gjac1
Could you email me the main.dol from NMH (US)? I PM'ed you my email address.


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 3, 2008)

The key is almost definitely somewhere in the main.dol files. I'm working more on games which don't work on JAP consoles (e.g.  DQ swords, fire emblem, SMG) so if anyone happens to have .dol files for any region of DQ: Swords/Fire Emblem let me know - I have seen some evidence in the SMG files which I would try editing, but I'd expect similar hex strings in all JAP main.dols searching for the JAP language (for example) and don't have access to any other games which fail to load on JAP consoles.


----------



## aardvarks (Mar 3, 2008)

mwaddoups said:
			
		

> The key is almost definitely somewhere in the main.dol files. I'm working more on games which don't work on JAP consoles (e.g.  DQ swords, fire emblem, SMG) so if anyone happens to have .dol files for any region of DQ: Swords/Fire Emblem let me know - I have seen some evidence in the SMG files which I would try editing, but I'd expect similar hex strings in all JAP main.dols searching for the JAP language (for example) and don't have access to any other games which fail to load on JAP consoles.


i have 77 game iso's on my pc, a mix of pal an usa. which dol files do you want?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 3, 2008)

aardvarks , if you have NMH NTSC-U could you upload the main.dol file for that and post the link ?? i think there is something wrong with the uploading part of my internet, i cant upload or send anything :s

If more people have access to that file it might help alot


----------



## aardvarks (Mar 3, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> aardvarks , if you have NMH NTSC-U could you upload the main.dol file for that and post the link ?? i think there is something wrong with the uploading part of my internet, i cant upload or send anything :s
> 
> If more people have access to that file it might help alot


havent got that one but i could get the game an post it to you tomorow. if that helps?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 4, 2008)

We have got it now thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

here is what i have found so far....

I compared NMH main.dol to 3 others , Zack, SSBB and Wii Chess.....

It relates to the area of hex that is edited to fix the drive check (figured it might be possible seeing as its an area that is checked at boot) , if you goto the drive check area for Zack, SSBB and Wii Chess , all 3 of them look the same, like this :

3C 03 F8 00 28 00 00 00 40 82 00 0C 38 60 00 01  (Zack has the 04 byte as it doesnt have the new drive check)

and all 3 of them games boot on a PAL machine (Zack NTSC-U : SSBB NTSC-J : Wii Chess PAL)

Now take a look at the difference in the first set of 9 pairs of bytes in this string which appears in a game that is not region free NMH :

41 82 00 0C 2C 00 00 02 40 82 00 0C 38 60 00 01

Could it be as easy as changing these bytes in the NMH main.dol to match the other 3 ??


----------



## Kaerfn (Mar 4, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> We have got it now thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, just tried it and it just boots to a black screen on my PAL Wii =/


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Kaerfn said:
			
		

> Nope, just tried it and it just boots to a black screen on my PAL Wii =/



Crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , thanks for trying it Kaerfn......


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 4, 2008)

oK ive tried modifying the jap version but i eitehr get a disk that freezed my wii...a game that boots up but then gets a black screen or a the game remains in jap.

Using the smg languge switch as my base 4 my idea i thought fire emblem did something similar but i was wrong.

Pik showing usa files 





Pik showing jap files





as you can see there are slight diffences between the two versions unlike smg had.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 4, 2008)

Here are the difference between USA & Jap Bomberman Land





I was trying to make the US version to run on Jap
As there are much more files in the US and they are larger than those in Jap
I was crazy enough to replace the US main.dol with the Jap main.dol

and......it runs on a Jap Wii without crashing at all!
The game is in English now
but it's not a 100% success:








this mini game is actually very easy, just swap a few times and you will get the answer right

anyway, I don't know what the result means
too bad this is the only game that works with this method AFAIK
DQ and Fire Emblem will still result in black screen


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 4, 2008)

Tutorial for MySims to show English on Jap Wii

I did it with a US version disc
but I think other versions are the same (or similar)

locate (2nd partition) > ROOT > GameData > Text > wii
you will find a list of files:
simswii_XXX_XX.str
simswii_XXX_XX.xml

extract simswii_eng_us.str & simswii_eng_us.xml
replace simswii_jpn_jp.str & simswii_jpn_jp.xml with the 2 above
(or other languages you like)

truncha sign it and it's done

Only the Wii game channel and in-game logo will still be in Jap
but who cares...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2008)

Been following this (although not saying much) since it started. Some very interesting developments.

"Region free" such as SleepyPrince has done it is also interesting, it seems it is now confirmed it is the binary that does the damage but what I would be interested in is to take this further and isolate it.

My suggested hacking route is disassembly (there is nothing else other that brute force but that will not be viable here) but I say find a game that works with the existing region free and try to find the area of the binary (my guess is it will be in the first section following IO routines (assuming they follow the general convention of being at the start) or an immediate jump or two from it or an overlay(if they exist)/"dll" function called at the start) that reads the sector of the disc that we know deals with this sort of thing, better yet we know this area is unsigned (and by extension readable to a plain read) or maybe even as part of the header loaded into the main memory.


----------



## professa (Mar 4, 2008)

hi all

to those of you who have worked on smg

back when smg came out i decided to sidestep the whole issue of failing wiikeys and 1.9g and miss out on the game
so far my wii firmware has only updated to 2.1E (i have cut legs wii and have never updated wiikey firmware although only installed 6 months ago so could be anything up to 1.6b)

so now i've followed the tutorials and altered my iso and signed it
the disc produced still wants to update my firmware

my question is it 100% 1.9g that risked messing up your wiikey
or is 3.1E risky too

and does brickblocking the trucha signed iso undo trucha's work

any help would be great 

thanks


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 4, 2008)

anyone got a documantation on fst.bin?
I figured some of it:
they are in 0xC sectors followed by filenames after 0xC(# of files)

(type) 00 00 (filename offset) (unknown 4Byte) (File/dir size 4Byte)

type: 00 = file, 01 = dir

Anyone knows what the unknown 4 Bytes are?
I tried to compare it with truncha signer offset but they doesn't match


----------



## Kasoz (Mar 4, 2008)

professa said:
			
		

> hi all
> 
> to those of you who have worked on smg
> 
> ...



just update the damn thing. My wii is running perfectly normal with wiikey 1.9g and firmware 3.2E. Just make sure you update your wii with the same region firmware and your 100% risk free


----------



## bailli (Mar 4, 2008)

@professa
Brickblocking the disc would undo the patched __update.inf (the game would just be like a directly brickblocked game).
It is quite correct that the game still wants to update because we want it to udpate the IOS updates. Otherwise the game will not work.
On the other hand I would not try the patched update.inf on a console that isn't at least updated to v3.1.

@everybody working on NMH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I tried to disassemble the main.dol from SSBB and NMH.
(I used IDA Pro Advanced - has anybody some suggestions how to configure IDA to better handle the .dols? It doesn't find a starting point
to disassemble so you have to jump somewhere in the code and just go from there...)
Changing 0x0C to 0x04 will propably never for work for the region check. The 001-fix changes a jump address and skips that way one line of code.
It is a better idea (although still a bad idea if you do it "blind") to change 0x40 to 0x41 or the other way around. That changes "not-equal-jumps" to "equal-jumps".

But after seeing disassembled code once again I must once again pass at understanding the deeper meaning of it...


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Mar 4, 2008)

unfortunatly the region block could be anywhere, in any file at any bit!

But actually i think it's more of a "failure" not a real block. Why should some games have it and some not? Why don't all the new games have it, just a few...

Actually you would have to compare each working title and each non working title to see a pattern. And it's not 100% sure it lies in the main.dol, though it's probable...


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 4, 2008)

SleepyPrince said:
			
		

> anyone got a documantation on fst.bin?
> I figured some of it:
> they are in 0xC sectors followed by filenames after 0xC(# of files)
> 
> ...



The file entries in the fst.bin have this struct:

Type - 1 bytes - 0x00 = file, 0x01 = directory
String offset - 3 bytes - It specifies where the name of this file/directory is located in the string table at the end of the fst.
File offset - 4 bytes (value


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 4, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> @professa
> Brickblocking the disc would undo the patched __update.inf (the game would just be like a directly brickblocked game).
> It is quite correct that the game still wants to update because we want it to udpate the IOS updates. Otherwise the game will not work.
> On the other hand I would not try the patched update.inf on a console that isn't at least updated to v3.1.
> ...


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh yeah.

I forgot to specify that the "File offset" field in a directory is always 0x00000000 and "File size" field indicates the number of files(+1?) in the directory.


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 4, 2008)

By the way, for those of you comparing hex, the tool available at http://www.exeicon.com/hex-comparison/ is incredibly useful imo, and it also functions as a rudimentary hex editor. You do need the full version to make use of the diffing function though.

Also, I've been looking at the disassembler, and that's flying way over my head ^^.

I have found a small piece of information - the specific game data in the main.dol file seems to start at 0x0025ED so I expect the region stuff will be before there (if the main.dol is the correct file to be looking at.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 4, 2008)

Just tried another way to mod MySims
I change the values directly in the fst.bin file
so that the jap resources now points to eng resources
it seems to be working fine

I think this can be one of the methods to "replace" files which is larger than the original
but you have to find a file which is large enough to hold your file
at the same time wont be in use (maybe another language resources)
then point your original file to it


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 4, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.
> 
> I forgot to specify that the "File offset" field in a directory is always 0x00000000 and "File size" field indicates the number of files(+1?) in the directory.



Just realize that the "File size" field isn't that simple
I have seen directories under the same parent folder with different number of files
having the same "File size" value

Still trying to figure it out...
If that's not the number of files, then what does it use to indicate end of folder?


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 4, 2008)

A new way to rip SSBB to a DVD5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This new method modifies the file table "fst.bin" to relink all the videos from the second layer.

1. Download this modified "fst.bin" (http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5AM4JJZ4).
2. Replace the "fst.bin" from "PARTITION (RSBJ01)/SYSFILES" with the modified one. Sign the partition.
3. If you are modifying the DVD9 ISO, then you can use this little app (http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3U8DXPFM) to generate a valid DVD5 ISO (just drag the ISO onto the executable).
3. Burn and play


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 4, 2008)

waninkoko, i just tried your new SSBB DVD5 method and it DOES work, i just forgot to do the swap.....


----------



## bailli (Mar 4, 2008)

Hm the NMH main.dol even contains some german strings like "Karte", "Daten Laden",... Did somebody a compare of the JPN and US main.dol of NMH?
Maybe they are "almost" identical expect the region check part...

At offset 0x4C5919 there are some "country strings" with a number following. (JPN01USA02EUR03...). If you look at these strings with a disassembler they are actually referenced two times. Maybe messing around with some jumps in that region might help?!

BTW: Does a game with 001 fix work on modchips that support "001 protected" games natively?

EDIT: Hm I patched a conditional jump at 0x37D674 from 0x40 to 0x41. I have absolutly no idea if this is a step towards region free or not.
But feel free to try and burn a patched main.dol. I will propably test this myself tomorrow afternoon. (I have to get the full NMH ISO first and
some DVD-RWs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 4, 2008)

does the adventure mode work ?


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 4, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> A new way to rip SSBB to a DVD5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just as what I expect after what I found a few post above
can someone share it somewhere else other than megaupload?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 4, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> EDIT: Hm I patched a conditional jump at 0x37D674 from 0x40 to 0x41. I have absolutly no idea if this is a step towards region free or not.
> But feel free to try and burn a patched main.dol. I will propably test this myself tomorrow afternoon. (I have to get the full NMH ISO first and
> some DVD-RWs
> 
> ...



Dont you mean you changed it from 41 to 40 ??

EDIT : well either way, on mine it was 41 and i have just changed it to 40 , it is now burning and i will let you know shortly if it boots or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT 2 : nope it didnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boots to a black screen.....


----------



## light_kun (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> A new way to rip SSBB to a DVD5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does adventure mode work? (subspace emissary)


----------



## stormyuan (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> A new way to rip SSBB to a DVD5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RS share 

http://rapidshare.com/files/97119169/fst_ssbb.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/97119191/ssbb_dvd5_tool.zip


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 5, 2008)

Finally figured out what's the "Size" field for directory in the fst.bin
it marks the end of the folder by counting the # of entries so far from ROOT

but still haven't figured out the "offset" field for directories

edit: seems like it's the parent folder entry #, verifying...

edit2: I am right about that...


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 5, 2008)

I know tha I may be flamed for this but what do I do to get the key.bin.  have typed "download key.bin" in google but I am unsure what to do with the results.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 5, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I know tha I may be flamed for this but what do I do to get the key.bin.  have typed "download key.bin" in google but I am unsure what to do with the results.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76657


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 5, 2008)

I know about that but I am unsure of what to do after that. It says google the key.bin but I don't understand how I am to get the right one and how to verify. Do I use the keyfinder on it or what because nothing comes up in the MD5 hash bit.


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 5, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I know about that but I am unsure of what to do after that. It says google the key.bin but I don't understand how I am to get the right one and how to verify. Do I use the keyfinder on it or what because nothing comes up in the MD5 hash bit.


search "newborn key.bin"


----------



## INTERNETS (Mar 5, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, try searching "horse porn." That should get you what you want!


----------



## st40611 (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> A new way to rip SSBB to a DVD5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm that this works perfectly. (At least, so far.)


----------



## mamotz (Mar 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried opening trauma center new blood USA, i tried opening it via trucha but i can't, id actually like to play it english on my jap wii.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 5, 2008)

a few games cant be opened with trucha signer, e.g. trauma center, wiifit
we have to wait until there is a new verion


----------



## matsuken (Mar 5, 2008)

*NMH-USA-PALFIX*

Only use this if you have bought the USA version, are going to buy the USA version because you can now play it, or are going to purchase the PAL version when it comes out.  A game worth playing is a game worth buying, no excuses.


```
OFFSET IN MAIN.DOL | OLD VALUE | NEW VALUE
------------------------------------------
[0x4C4453] 0x00 -> 0x14
[0x4C448F] 0x02 -> 0x14
[0x4C44CB] 0x08 -> 0x14
```

Set your wii to english or any other language supported by the game, or face the black screen of doom.


----------



## bailli (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah that's fantastic! Thank you!

I still haven't got a NMH iso! *start downloading*

BTW: Does the game support german?

EDIT: Did you do that fix by yourself?


----------



## tjas (Mar 5, 2008)

matsuken said:
			
		

> *NMH-USA-PALFIX*
> 
> Only use this if you have bought the USA version, are going to buy the USA version because you can now play it, or are going to purchase the PAL version when it comes out.  A game worth playing is a game worth buying, no excuses.
> 
> ...


Yeah! Thank you!!


----------



## Cjuub (Mar 5, 2008)

matsuken said:
			
		

> *NMH-USA-PALFIX*
> 
> Only use this if you have bought the USA version, are going to buy the USA version because you can now play it, or are going to purchase the PAL version when it comes out.  A game worth playing is a game worth buying, no excuses.
> 
> ...



Awesome!
Just tried it, works great! Thanks!


----------



## fatcamp (Mar 5, 2008)

matsuken said:
			
		

> *NMH-USA-PALFIX*
> 
> Only use this if you have bought the USA version, are going to buy the USA version because you can now play it, or are going to purchase the PAL version when it comes out.  A game worth playing is a game worth buying, no excuses.
> 
> ...



any kind soul willing to make a ppf of this? oh and brilliant work!


----------



## hanndn (Mar 5, 2008)

IT WORK
set the wii at 60hz


----------



## Reepa (Mar 5, 2008)

great work on this! Are the strings used here generic to some more USA->PAL blackscreen games, like the drivecheck proved to be?


----------



## Duckula (Mar 5, 2008)

fatcamp said:
			
		

> matsuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconding this.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Mar 5, 2008)

Thirding this.

Gotta DL the US release, and know step by step how to edit this file ^^ 

Is the Main.dol a file you extract from the ISO with Trucha Signer ?
I suppose you edit the file with an hex editor, like "Winhex" ?


----------



## [Truth] (Mar 5, 2008)

iori-kyo-k said:
			
		

> Thirding this.
> 
> Gotta DL the US release, and know step by step how to edit this file ^^
> 
> ...


correct and correct.
it´s really simple!


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 5, 2008)

matsuken said:
			
		

> *NMH-USA-PALFIX*
> 
> Only use this if you have bought the USA version, are going to buy the USA version because you can now play it, or are going to purchase the PAL version when it comes out.  A game worth playing is a game worth buying, no excuses.
> 
> ...


Would you like to share with us what kind of code that has been changed?
Maybe we can do the same on other games


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Mar 5, 2008)

Great, i'm not as stupid as I thought ;P

Thx [Truth], hope you're saying it


----------



## gamidi (Mar 5, 2008)

mamotz said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried opening trauma center new blood USA, i tried opening it via trucha but i can't, id actually like to play it english on my jap wii.


At least you can play it, we here in the pal land are still waiting for a release data or a miracle be the trucha signer masters. By the way, great work making NMH working on pal, you guys are fantastic.


----------



## Kasoz (Mar 5, 2008)

NMH-USA-PALFIX  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




awesome find!


----------



## Jax (Mar 5, 2008)

Kasoz said:
			
		

> NMH-USA-PALFIX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here, here!

I hope this is a step closer to full region-free!


----------



## Movi (Mar 5, 2008)

Epic win for the MNH PAL fix. Kudos to you sir.


----------



## ChampionTWH (Mar 5, 2008)

lazy man patch please ! for NMH


----------



## trOublie (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks man!! will try it here !


----------



## dreassica (Mar 5, 2008)

Now we need a working WE11 playmaker  solution


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome work! :thumbsup:

Sorry for my "illegal" request! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






GrEeTz ChriZ


----------



## matsuken (Mar 5, 2008)

SleepyPrince said:
			
		

> Would you like to share with us what kind of code that has been changed?
> Maybe we can do the same on other games


No code was changed, only changes are to the video mode table making the game use PAL60 instead of NTSC.
And yes, this should work for other games that give a black-screen on PAL.


----------



## _Pie_ (Mar 5, 2008)

So, it works for One Piece too?


----------



## mb01 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe someone could write a quick and easy tutorial? I will be finished getting NMH in a couple of hours and will do so then if no one else has. Will also try on other USA games that dont work on PAL.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

The changes needed seem the same in all the games that dont work on PAL machines....

Here is what you need to change to get Bomberman Land NTSC-U working on a PAL Wii

Bomberman Land

0x354aF3 Change 00 to 14
0x354b2F Change 02 to 14
0x354B6B change 08 to 14


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 5, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> The changes needed seem the same in all the games that dont work on PAL machines....
> 
> Here is what you need to change to get Bomberman Land NTSC-U working on a PAL Wii
> 
> ...


someone can write a generic patch for people without hex editing knowledge
(to stop them crying for a patch for every game)


----------



## Nekobibu (Mar 5, 2008)

Holy cow!!! This is ONE EFFING EPIC FIND!
I can't wait to try it! Ultra-mega-arch-kudos to you, o blessed one!


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 5, 2008)

SleepyPrince said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a ppf-o-matic patch for Manhunt 2. Just ran it on the Iso and it worked a treat. It would be amzing if some one could do the same for NMH.

Here is a link to the Manhunt hack. Might help someone make a patch for No more heroes. Its in post 15.  

http://psx-scene.com/forums/nintendo-news/...hunt-2-wii.html


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

A generic patch might not be possible because the changes that are needed to be made are located at different addresses in each main.dol file...

But because the value change is always the same it might be possible to create a patching program such as RegionFrii etc...

*Posts merged*

I am getting Winning Eleven Play Maker 2008 (TMD) now to see if i can PAL fix this.....


----------



## raulpica (Mar 5, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> A generic patch might not be possible because the changes that are needed to be made are located at different addresses in each main.dol file...
> 
> But because the value change is always the same it might be possible to create a patching program such as RegionFrii etc...


If there are recourring byte series, an auto-patching program could be created to find these series, and change the bytes in them.


----------



## De_Brandweer (Mar 5, 2008)

Do I have to use brickblocker and regiofrii to get this game working on my pal wii? Or does this fix cover it all?


----------



## flobo (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll try with zelda ntsc, would love to finally play this game in 480p.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

I still used RegionFrii


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 5, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I call "generic"


----------



## mb01 (Mar 5, 2008)

How do you know which sectors to go to then?
i'm looking at the main.dol from Ultimate Duck Hunt USA.
Also how do you actually get to these sectors"0x354aF3" etc. I'm using Winhex and cant for the life of me figure out where to go.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 5, 2008)

mb01 said:
			
		

> How do you know which sectors to go to then?
> i'm looking at the main.dol from Ultimate Duck Hunt USA.
> Also how do you actually get to these sectors"0x354aF3" etc. I'm using Winhex and cant for the life of me figure out where to go.


The address is not important, what's in there is
you should be able to location similar patterns
change them all to 0x14


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 5, 2008)

can someone please create patch? no idea how to edit the DOL file


----------



## mb01 (Mar 5, 2008)

SleepyPrince said:
			
		

> mb01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know man. To me its just thousands of lines of text, would not have a clue what to look for. And i though i knew how to use a hex editor! LOL


----------



## Hit (Mar 5, 2008)

matsuken said:
			
		

> *NMH-USA-PALFIX*
> 
> Only use this if you have bought the USA version, are going to buy the USA version because you can now play it, or are going to purchase the PAL version when it comes out.  A game worth playing is a game worth buying, no excuses.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much dude!!!
Your the greatest


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 5, 2008)

can someone please write a step for step guide on how to make NHM playable on pal wiis? Id really love it


----------



## Krumm (Mar 5, 2008)

Noob question incoming, wich one of the 2 main.dol do i change? the one in (RELSAB), the one in (RNHE41) or both?
And for the brickbloker and regionfri, do i use it before the changes to the main doll? do i only use one of them?

Sorry for the noobness and great work


----------



## mousan (Mar 5, 2008)

matsuken said:
			
		

> *NMH-USA-PALFIX*
> 
> Only use this if you have bought the USA version, are going to buy the USA version because you can now play it, or are going to purchase the PAL version when it comes out.  A game worth playing is a game worth buying, no excuses.
> 
> ...



AWESOME thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i have a request for you genius ....try to find a way to play Winning eleven play maker on pal wii


----------



## U.C. 1973 (Mar 5, 2008)

someone can try winning eleven on pal consolle????it's more important


----------



## Buppu (Mar 5, 2008)

Krumm said:
			
		

> Noob question incoming, wich one of the 2 main.dol do i change? the one in (RELSAB), the one in (RNHE41) or both?
> And for the brickbloker and regionfri, do i use it before the changes to the main doll? do i only use one of them?
> 
> Sorry for the noobness and great work



Replace the biggest one, I think it's the one in (RNHE41). It's the only one with the correct HEX values.
Works like a charm!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks matsuken, forget Xenu, you are my new god!


----------



## superrob (Mar 5, 2008)

W00t! 
This is AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im gonna get No More Heroes RIGHT away!
With blood ftw


----------



## mousan (Mar 5, 2008)

is "no more heroes -us- " a multi language release or simply english?


----------



## Nekobibu (Mar 5, 2008)

U.C. 1973 said:
			
		

> someone can try winning eleven on pal consolle????it's more important


I'm on it!
But don't get your hopes too high, I'm a hacking noob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, it's fun to try, at least... I'm burning my modded ISO right now... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## hanndn (Mar 5, 2008)

mousan said:
			
		

> is "no more heroes -us- " a multi language release or simply english?


english spanish french


----------



## _Pie_ (Mar 5, 2008)

I can confirm, with this method One Piece Unlimited Adventure works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PAL WII - WiiKey - 60Hz video - English lang on Wii


----------



## superrob (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats mean allmost every release works with this method??
Is it really 3 little things you edit and then it would work with pal with every game?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 5, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden EX2, here I come


----------



## Nekobibu (Mar 5, 2008)

Nekobibu said:
			
		

> U.C. 1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, turns out I'm not such a noob after all.
It is working. Yes. It is working.
So basically, this wonderful method not only works on US releases, but on JAP too!


----------



## Sonikku (Mar 5, 2008)

_Pie_ said:
			
		

> I can confirm, with this method One Piece Unlimited Adventure works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You tried NTSC-U or NTSC-J?

What I really want is NTSC-J with English texts, because U has the English voices and is edited/censored. But NTSC-J with Japanese texts is also fine.


----------



## link57070 (Mar 5, 2008)

This method work only on 60hz or also on 480p ?
If anyone have the code for 480p if its different


----------



## superrob (Mar 5, 2008)

Sonikku said:
			
		

> _Pie_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Pie_ (Mar 5, 2008)

NTSC-U version of the game.


----------



## kokiri_link (Mar 5, 2008)

This news is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to play no more heroes now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like to know aswell, does this still work on 480p?


----------



## fatcamp (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's a PPF for NMH: http://www.sendspace.com/file/3o4moa


----------



## IANS325 (Mar 5, 2008)

Can some some please make Dragon Quest who on PAL now ? PM a Patch 

Cheers


----------



## Duckula (Mar 5, 2008)

fatcamp said:
			
		

> Here's a PPF for NMH: http://www.sendspace.com/file/3o4moa



Thanks chief.


----------



## Sonikku (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm currently trying to change those values for One Piece Unlimited Adventure (NTSC-J). I opened the main.dol in a HEX editor, but I don't have a clue which files to change. Can anyone help?


----------



## U.C. 1973 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nekobibu said:
			
		

> Nekobibu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you upped the modified file for play a winning eleven???i'm very noob
in any language start the game?
sorry my bad english


----------



## hanndn (Mar 5, 2008)

the universal solution
00028001E001E000280000028001E000000000000100000606060606060606060606060606060606
606060606060608080A0C0A080800000000000002028001E001E000280000028001E000000000000
00000606060606060606060606060606060606060606060606060000151615000000000000000008 -----> 14028001E001E000280000028001E000000000000100000606060606060606060606060606060606
606060606060608080A0C0A080800000000000014028001E001E000280000028001E000000000000
00000606060606060606060606060606060606060606060606060000151615000000000000000014


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Winning Eleven Play Maker JPN Working On PAL Wii

Edit main.dol from partition 2 :

0x25DF33 Change 00 to 14
0x25DF6F Change 02 to 14
0x25DFAB Change 08 to 14


----------



## link57070 (Mar 5, 2008)

i can confirm work in 60hz but not in 480p for no more heroes.But thanks for this very good method


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 5, 2008)

fatcamp said:
			
		

> Here's a PPF for NMH: http://www.sendspace.com/file/3o4moa




Thanks mate. Your a star.


----------



## Audioboxer (Mar 5, 2008)

link57070 said:
			
		

> i can confirm work in 60hz but *not in 480p* for no more heroes.But thanks for this very good method








Booo....

I run my Wii in 480p.

There must be an offset to get it working in 480p as well...


----------



## Lyon (Mar 5, 2008)

someone can try for oneechanbara Jap?
thanks


----------



## kokiri_link (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh thats just ruined it


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Audioboxer said:
			
		

> link57070 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just be happy we have got it working AT ALL........


----------



## Audioboxer (Mar 5, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Audioboxer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am happy, but now I'm back to relying on Freeloader unless there is an offset for 480p.

I couldn't see why there wouldn't be?  If anyone can have a look, thanks


----------



## Sonikku (Mar 5, 2008)

hanndn said:
			
		

> the universal solution
> 00028001E001E000280000028001E000000000000100000606060606060606060606060606060606
> 606060606060608080A0C0A080800000000000002028001E001E000280000028001E000000000000
> 00000606060606060606060606060606060606060606060606060000151615000000000000000008 -----> 14028001E001E000280000028001E000000000000100000606060606060606060606060606060606
> ...



thnx man, it helped me a lot


----------



## genx (Mar 5, 2008)

_Pie_ said:
			
		

> I can confirm, with this method One Piece Unlimited Adventure works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you post the 3 offsets for it please ?


----------



## _Pie_ (Mar 5, 2008)

*VIDEO:
One Piece Unlimited Adventure NTSC-U running on PAL WII*

http://www.vimeo.com/756267







@genx

00028001E001E000280000028001E000000000000100000606060606060606060606060606060606
0606060606060608080A0C0A080800000000000002028001E001E000280000028001E00000000000
00000006060606060606060606060606060606060606060606060600001516150000000000000000
08

to

14028001E001E000280000028001E000000000000100000606060606060606060606060606060606
0606060606060608080A0C0A080800000000000014028001E001E000280000028001E00000000000
00000006060606060606060606060606060606060606060606060600001516150000000000000000
14


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 5, 2008)

Wii Video Mode Changer v0.1 (PAL)

This tool allows to play NTSC USA/JAP games on a Wii PAL.

*Usage:*

1. Extract the "main.dol" file from the second partition of the ISO.
2. Drag the "main.dol" onto the executable.
3. Replace the "main.dol" with the patched one.

*Download:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/97328695/wii-vmc_0.1.zip

*Kudos to matsuken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Nekobibu (Mar 5, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Mar 5, 2008)

great work


----------



## RolandGilead (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry if this has been discussed already, I tried to open the nmh.iso with trucha signer 0.21 but I get an error msg: "error decrypting data"
Any suggestions?


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 5, 2008)

Hve to say a big thanks for this hack and the ppf file. Having to drop back to 60hz to no big deal. Now I get to play the game uncut.


----------



## Inferno (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> Wii Video Mode Changer v0.1 (PAL)
> 
> This tool allows to play NTSC USA/JAP games on a Wii PAL.
> 
> ...


Ok only that for no more heroes USA? no regionfree or brick blocker?

Maybe someone will be able to pass the censor on the pal version if it's only a code who block's blood on the game


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all these good hacks, finally playing Mario Galaxy and now will be able to play One Piece!

I'm gonna try the same with Trauma Center: New Blood once it arrives. ^^


----------



## Cjuub (Mar 5, 2008)

bojzi said:
			
		

> Thanks for all these good hacks, finally playing Mario Galaxy and now will be able to play One Piece!
> 
> I'm gonna try the same with Trauma Center: New Blood once it arrives. ^^



It seems like Trucha Signer can't open that game. The program just freeze when I try to open it. =/


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> Wii Video Mode Changer v0.1 (PAL)
> 
> This tool allows to play NTSC USA/JAP games on a Wii PAL.
> 
> ...



Excellent work again waninkoko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , this will save alot of time and will help out those with little or no hex experience....


----------



## BvanBart (Mar 5, 2008)

Now i DO get black screens al over... what am i doing wrong ??


----------



## superrob (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm does this maybe work with new blood?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> bojzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NTSC-J or NTSC-U?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

B4rtj4h said:
			
		

> Now i DO get black screens al over... what am i doing wrong ??



Are you chanhing the Wii settings to English and 60 htz ??


----------



## Cjuub (Mar 5, 2008)

bojzi said:
			
		

> CUBEpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NTSC-U


----------



## bailli (Mar 5, 2008)

Hm it seems I am too late. I just wrote a little patcher myself. Well I post it anyway...

WiiPALFixer 0.1

Download
C++ Builder 6 Source

EDIT: This program should (hopefully) like the video mode changer work with more games than NMH...


----------



## Jokiz (Mar 5, 2008)

Can anyone confirm that the Video Changer program works?
And if yes, what games does it work with so far?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> Hm it seems I am too late. I just wrote a little patcher myself. Well I post it anyway...
> 
> WiiPALFixer 0.1
> 
> ...



Excellent work bailli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , it never hurts to have more than one option for these things


----------



## Inferno (Mar 5, 2008)

How does it work bailli?
Anyone tested Naruto Shippunden EX with this trick?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> bojzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad, well, I'll still try it, can't hurt.


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 5, 2008)

Wait so does this tool let pal play any jap or usa game now?? If so this is a twist, pal had the worst compatibily and now it has the best lol


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Inferno said:
			
		

> How does it work bailli?
> Anyone tested Naruto Shippunden EX with this trick?



The change is LOOKING like its the same for all games so in theory it should work for all of them....give it a try yourself


----------



## bailli (Mar 5, 2008)

1. Extract the main.dol (obviously)
2. Start my program, press the button and the select the main.dol
3. If the program finds the byte sequence the main.dol is patched (look in the log)
(it doesn't patch if it finds more or none occurance of the byte sequence)
4. Replace the main.dol with truch signer, sign the partition, burn


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 5, 2008)

New version of Wii Video Mode Changer!! (0.2 PAL)

*Changelog:*
- Support for PAL 50Hz.
- Support for PAL 60Hz.
- Support for PAL 480p.

Support for NTSC coming very soon.

*Download:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/97339717/wii-vmc_0.2.zip

Greetings.


----------



## bailli (Mar 5, 2008)

Great work waninkoko!

I guess my patcher looses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: @waninkoko
Is there a reason why you patch two additional locations?


----------



## Shuny (Mar 5, 2008)

Will try Trauma Center with this great tool


----------



## Willemoke (Mar 5, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Inferno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried naruto shippuden gekitou nintja taisen EX with the Wii Video Mode Changer v0.1 (PAL) from waninkoko, and I can Comfirm that it doesn't work on a pal wii, english language, 60 Hz nor 50HZ, to bad... 

Meaby I did something wrong??
1. I extracted the main.dol from the naruto game through trucha.
2. Booted up the program with the naruto main.dol.
3.the program said it was patched succesfully.
4. Put it back in trucha and selected trucha sign it.
5. Burned the iso.
6. Wii sees the disc as naruto.
7. Tried to boot the game on 60HZ and on 50 Hz but without succes.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Confirmed as now Working for PAL users :

No More Heroes (NTSC) (Wii)
One Piece Unlimited Adventure (NTSC) (Wii)
Bomberman Land USA Wii-WiiZARD (NTSC) (WII)
Dragon Quest Swords USA_WII-ZRY (ZRY)
Super_Swing_Golf_Season_2-USA-WII-PreCiSiON (PreCiSiON)

Winning Eleven Play Maker 2008 (TMD)


----------



## [VAF]Flyper (Mar 5, 2008)

Impressive, Waninkoko...


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Willemoke said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once you extracted the main.dol do you do the edits before you replaced it again ??


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> New version of Wii Video Mode Changer!! (0.2 PAL)
> 
> *Changelog:*
> - Support for PAL 50Hz.
> ...



Waninkoko if you could get this working for jap wii and make usa games work on jap wii this way..u truly would be teh wii king lol


----------



## Willemoke (Mar 5, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Willemoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ran it through the wii video mode changer and it said that it was patched succesfully, do I have to do anything else to the main.dol then?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Inferno I ran it through the wii video mode changer and it said that it was patched succesfully, do I have to do anything else to the main.dol then?

I would run it through RegionFrii as well just to be sure......


----------



## superrob (Mar 5, 2008)

Well allmost all modchips pacthes region on the Fly...


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Well allmost all modchips pacthes region on the Fly...



True but it never hurts, unless your using RW dvds in which case forget about RegionFrii and go for it


----------



## Caly (Mar 5, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Confirmed as now Working for PAL users :
> 
> No More Heroes (NTSC) (Wii)
> One Piece Unlimited Adventure (NTSC) (Wii)
> ...



Dance Dance Revolution Hottest Party (NTSC USA) also works


----------



## Willemoke (Mar 5, 2008)

I've tried naruto gekitou nija taisen ex again
I've done it again this time with version 0.2 of the wii video from waninkoko, but yet again no succes, even used regionfrii this time... ( going to bed now, bye)


----------



## superrob (Mar 5, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Willemoke said:
			
		

> I've tried naruto gekitou nija taisen ex again
> I've done it again this time with version 0.2 of the wii video from waninkoko, but yet again no succes, even used regionfrii this time... ( going to bed now, bye)




I will get this game now and give it ago myself for you........


----------



## Saleman (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> New version of Wii Video Mode Changer!! (0.2 PAL)
> 
> *Changelog:*
> - Support for PAL 50Hz.
> ...



When i drag the main.dol onto the .exe, it asks whether i choose 50hz, 60hz or 480p. when i choose 480p, does the game still run in 50hz or 60hz?


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 5, 2008)

Try naruto ex 2 because number 1 never worked on usa wii aswell. it wa only number 2 that was working on usa models


----------



## Krumm (Mar 5, 2008)

I must say i am happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theres not enough love for you guys. 

Thanks to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i tried NMH and my process was:

1. Patch the main.dol and sign the iso
2. Aplly regionfri
3. Apply Brickbloker
4. Burn
5. Happy panda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I have a winja deluxe. This process worked for me. So if you read this don´t ask the same questions over and over


----------



## Sonikku (Mar 5, 2008)

Caly said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've just texted One Piece Unlimited Adventure (NTSC-J)

works fine


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 5, 2008)

And another version of Wii Video Mode Changer (0.3). No more releases today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Video modes supported:*

```
- PAL interlaced.
- PAL non interlaced.
- PAL progressive.
- PAL60 interlaced.
- PAL60 non interlaced.
- PAL60 progressive.
- NTSC interlaced.
- NTSC non interlaced.
- NTSC progressive.
- MPAL interlaced.
- MPAL non interlaced.
```

*Download:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/97349396/wii-vmc_0.3.zip

Greetings.


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 5, 2008)

Someone oughta test with Trauma Center New Blood


----------



## zebrone (Mar 5, 2008)

Many compliments Guys!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now i've a question.. after using the the ppf patch of NMH, before burning, i must resign the 2nd partition (where there is the ppf-patched dol)? Or the patch has already done it?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

DiNo29 said:
			
		

> Someone oughta test with Trauma Center New Blood
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Re-sign both partitions , unless the ppf file patches the whole iso in which case there is no need to


----------



## Inferno (Mar 5, 2008)

Does No More Heroes NTSC-U support the 480p mode on your app and make it works on 480p on pal Wii  waninonko?


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 5, 2008)

Inferno said:
			
		

> Does No More Heroes NTSC-U support the 480p mode on your app and make it works on 480p on pal Wii  waninonko?



Yes.


----------



## jonxs (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko you are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## col55 (Mar 5, 2008)

what does 480p translate to on the vmc 0.3 as there are loads of options now.sorry just being thick


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> And another version of Wii Video Mode Changer (0.3). No more releases today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you have added all these otehr modes does that mean its still only for pal wii or does this version support usa and jap?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

can anyone explain how to patch no more heroes to display in 480p AND WITH region free hack included?


if i don't get a answer i guess i will just stick with 60hertz then


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 5, 2008)

576i would be PAL interlaced.
480i would be PAL60 interlaced.
480p would be PAL60 progressive.


----------



## col55 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks for the reply. does this also mean that the few games that would not run in 480p like star trek will now work if we use this app.thanks

i mean the ones that alreay worked but not in 480p


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 5, 2008)

col55 said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply. does this also mean that the few games that would not run in 480p like star trek will now work if we use this app.thanks



Maybe... I'm gonna try in a few minutes with DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 3 PAL.


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 5, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> DiNo29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange. Any idea why ? Doest it gives an error message ?


----------



## Movi (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> 576i would be PAL interlaced.
> 480i would be PAL60 interlaced.
> 480p would be PAL60 progressive.



Hold up just now! There's no such thing as Progressive PAL sir. When transmiting signal via component, the video is going via YPbPr, it is NOT Pal. 480i - it depends, if one uses composite cabling then yes, it's still PAL, but almost everyone in Europe uses EuroSCART cables (because of the superior quality), and the signal there is RGB (but still interlaced).

Now i know this has nothing to do with your patch - it sets the "videomode" for the graphics output engine. Just wanted to point out the technicality ;] 

Rock on!


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 5, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!! Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 PAL working perfect at 480p.


----------



## col55 (Mar 5, 2008)

waninkoko thanks man let me know how you get. i hope they work. using xcm vga 1080p box for all my consoles means i have to run my pal wii in 480p mode which is a little anoying as the accasional game does not work in 480p and no zelda homebrew or cubebrew works in this mode.


waninkoko that was quick man, nice one


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 5, 2008)

Wii Video Mode Changer 1.0

Just some little changes. Includes Linux version.

*Download:*
[url=http://rapidshare.com/files/97359418/wii-vmc_1.0.zip]http://rapidshare.com/files/97359418/wii-vmc_1.0.zip[/url]

*Posts merged*

[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY-Ad6T5YHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY-Ad6T5YHI[/url]

Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 working at 480p in my Wii PAL (using X2VGA).


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 5, 2008)

Can anyone confirm if patching to NTSC mode causes games like Fire Emblem and DQ:Swords that weren't working on JAP wii's to work - I really hope so, and this isn't another problem to be tackled.


----------



## tomdfrost (Mar 5, 2008)

What are the chances of someone putting together a wiki or something with ppf files for all of these patches? It sounds like there's going to be a lot.
I for one would love to get hold of the DDR Hottest Party patch!


----------



## jo-z (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks waninkoko you the man!


----------



## poarno (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks waninkoko fot the great tool!!!


----------



## benshi (Mar 6, 2008)

Made a couple of patches

Go! Go! Minon Japan-->pal60 interlaced:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/6sumwn

Jinsei Game Japan-->pal60 interlaced:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/df2mdq

both games now working on my pal wii.
I didn't have the original isos anymore so I re-ripped them from the burnt discs, but the patches should still work I think.


----------



## djsika (Mar 6, 2008)

can sombody explain what all these are and what 1 i would need to pick to get a game working, much appreciated

- PAL interlaced.
- PAL non interlaced.
- PAL progressive.
- PAL60 interlaced.
- PAL60 non interlaced.
- PAL60 progressive.
- NTSC interlaced.
- NTSC non interlaced.
- NTSC progressive.
- MPAL interlaced.
- MPAL non interlaced.


----------



## mb01 (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone tried the new Williams Pinball? I've tried with wii-vmc at 60hz and 480p it gets to the intro and as soon as you press A the game freezes. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## party (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks waninkoko, bailli, gjac1 and everyone else!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------------------------
key.bin.bz _(is that ok, mods?)_


----------



## djsika (Mar 6, 2008)

do we patch the main.dol from partition one or 2?


----------



## mb01 (Mar 6, 2008)

Williams Pinball works only in 50hz mode as far as i can tell.


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 6, 2008)

Any news about Naruto EX 2 on Pal wii ?


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Mar 6, 2008)

No, you can't unpack the iso with Trucha Signer 0.21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i'm sure it will work.


----------



## Duckula (Mar 6, 2008)

No More Heroes isn't working for me using the patch posted here. I think it's because I can't change my Wii settings due to the SSBB update and so I'm just getting audio with no picture.


----------



## Inferno (Mar 6, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> Wii Video Mode Changer 1.0
> 
> Just some little changes. Includes Linux version.
> 
> ...


It don't worked for me, on you're video it's the US version of the game, there's logo like funanimation that isn't on PAL game, there's also the ESRB announce.


----------



## alzord (Mar 6, 2008)

Just patched One Chanbara Revolution with wakiniko's video mode changer, and it works perfectly on a Pal Wii in 60Hz mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks a lot for your soft.
I am unable to open Naruto Gekito Ninja Taisen EX 2 with Trucha Signer 0.21, i'll try with EX1 and report back.


----------



## Kevs (Mar 6, 2008)

On swapping moves in SSBB, would I just be replacing each of the char files of a char with another chars?


----------



## Mienaikage (Mar 6, 2008)

djsika said:
			
		

> do we patch the main.dol from partition one or 2?



I'm not sure, I patched both and the game works, so just do both I guess.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Mar 6, 2008)

anyone got a patch for NMH so i can run with 480p? will it also allow it to work at 50/60hz though if i take round a friends house?


----------



## Mike234 (Mar 6, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> And another version of Wii Video Mode Changer (0.3). No more releases today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

Could you build in a feature to show the video mode it is using now?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## jaapie18 (Mar 6, 2008)

fatcamp said:
			
		

> Here's a PPF for NMH: http://www.sendspace.com/file/3o4moa



So when i applied that patch. I can just burn the game and play?


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Redsquirrel said:
			
		

> anyone got a patch for NMH so i can run with 480p? will it also allow it to work at 50/60hz though if i take round a friends house?



With video changer 0.3 (option "6"), it's ok in 480p widescreen ... but 60Hz doesn't work. No worry for me, I used ppf patch before and burn one DVD with iso generated. I have 2 discs, one for my TV and one for my friend TV


----------



## Reepa (Mar 6, 2008)

Mike234 said:
			
		

> waninkoko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, this option would be great. 
Could possibly open it out to a general main.dol patcher, with drivechip detection removal too. And more goodies as and when they become available.


----------



## MarcoZ (Mar 6, 2008)

Now this is some impressive stuff. Anyone got time to make a detailed tutorial or whatever that contains all the tools and hacks that can be used with trucha signer as of now?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Mar 6, 2008)

With the Video Mode Changer - does it automatically patch the ISO or do you need all the trucha stuff installed etc? (cant download from rapidshare at work at the mo to see for myself)


----------



## Reepa (Mar 6, 2008)

Redsquirrel said:
			
		

> With the Video Mode Changer - does it automatically patch the ISO or do you need all the trucha stuff installed etc? (cant download from rapidshare at work at the mo to see for myself)




It patches the main.dol file,

So yes, you need to get your keys, extract from trucha, patch with this, then replace the old version with the patched version in the iso.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

there is no support for 480p in no more heroes, trust me, don't waste your time and blank discs!


----------



## jelbo (Mar 6, 2008)

PAL60.. afaik the Wii doesn't support that out of the box. My EU Wii only has options for 480i-50/60Hz, 576i-50Hz and 480p-60Hz. Am I wrong or does patching open up the PAL60 video mode for Wii games?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

jelbo said:
			
		

> PAL60.. afaik the Wii doesn't support that out of the box. My EU Wii only has options for 480i-50/60Hz, 576i-50Hz and 480p-60Hz. Am I wrong or does patching open up the PAL60 video mode for Wii games?



they are talking about 480p 60hertz mode, some games can be forced into this mode even though it doesn't natively support it, but in this case with no more heroes there is no 480p support.


----------



## tkk (Mar 6, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> there is no support for 480p in no more heroes, trust me, don't waste your time and blank discs!



Strange..

I got NMH to work on my PAL in 480p.
Used wii-vmc_1.0 then brickblocked it and used regionfree.

http://rapidshare.com/files/97359418/wii-vmc_1.0.zip
(Used option 3)
1. PAL    (interlaced)  (PAL 576i)
2. PAL60  (interlaced)  (PAL 480i)
3. PAL60  (progressive) (PAL 480p)
4. NTSC   (interlaced)  (NTSC 480i)
5. NTSC   (progressive) (NTSC 480p)
6. PAL    (non interlaced)
7. PAL    (progressive)
8. PAL60  (non interlaced)
9. NTSC   (non interlaced)
10. MPAL   (interlaced)
11. MPAL   (non interlaced)


----------



## jonxs (Mar 6, 2008)

No More Heroes also works for me in PAL 480P, patched using latest version of Wii_VMC 1.0


----------



## tW34k (Mar 6, 2008)

Alot of interesting stuff! I haven't really been following the case so could anyone write a tutorial for all these new tools? Would really like too get into it, but no idea where too start.


----------



## tkk (Mar 6, 2008)

Only "sad" thing is that I have to burn another CD if i wanna play on my friends tv that does not support 480p,
i.e option with option 2 (PAL60  (interlaced)  (PAL 480i)) as my friend only have RGB scart and no component cable.


----------



## Ralek (Mar 6, 2008)

So u just pachted it for PAL used VMC 1.0 option 3 and it worked out for u ? Any chance this is anyhow related to the chip u use ? using wiikey 1.9g and did the same without any success Oo


----------



## MarcoZ (Mar 6, 2008)

Wait, PAL60 is PAL, but 60Hz (and NTSC resolution?), but still interlaced, not progressive. So it's surely supported by No More Heroes.


----------



## tkk (Mar 6, 2008)

Ralek said:
			
		

> So u just pachted it for PAL used VMC 1.0 option 3 and it worked out for u ? Any chance this is anyhow related to the chip u use ? using wiikey 1.9g and did the same without any success Oo


yes.
Have the same chip, so i'dont think so.


----------



## Ralek (Mar 6, 2008)

i c. kinda strange.


----------



## Hideous (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm almost tempted to switch around the animation files in Mario Strikers. Anyone tried this?


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 6, 2008)

My chip is Wiid and it works great. Maybe because the chip is auto-region free ?

Patching iso with region free before modifying iso should be great


----------



## Cyan (Mar 6, 2008)

Does the video mode changer force only one mode at a time ?
Is there a way to enable all 3 video modes on the same time like common PAL games ?

something like not writing only x14 on each patern ?
it's just a supposition, I don't really know how it is working.


Anyway, thank you for Video mode changer 1.0


----------



## tkk (Mar 6, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Does the video mode changer force only one mode at a time ?
> Is there a way to enable all 3 video modes on the same time like common PAL games ?
> 
> something like not writing only x14 on each patern ?
> ...


Agree
That would be very nice !


----------



## mattlouf (Mar 6, 2008)

One piece NTSC-US to PAL 60 --->

One piece video (story mode) freeze when Luffy catch a ball (fishing).
The versus mode seems to works good.

Any one of you tried it ? same thing for you ?
Or is it due to a bad key in trucha ?

tkx


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 6, 2008)

yea just skip the cutscene and it works perfectly
Trauma center:new blood cant be opennend


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

tkk said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u see i aint the only one, it don't work, not sure what TV tkk is using, but i have a hdtv lcd display, maybe you have sdtv?


----------



## Ralek (Mar 6, 2008)

well no i got an hdtv and 480p is normally no problem. component cabel is doing the job quite fine.


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 6, 2008)

I wonder why trauma centrum cant be opened


----------



## tkk (Mar 6, 2008)

Ralek said:
			
		

> using wiikey 1.9g and did the same without any success Oo
> 
> u see i aint the only one, it don't work, not sure what TV tkk is using, but i have a hdtv lcd display, maybe you have sdtv?





U kidding me ? :-), i have a Sharp Aquos LC-46XL1E  with component cable.
I feel sorry for you, it may be tv related, some here got it to work and some did'nt :-(


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

Ralek said:
			
		

> well no i got an hdtv and 480p is normally no problem. component cabel is doing the job quite fine.
> 
> same here, all games so far that can display in 480p do no problems.
> 
> ...



nope, like i said before my 480p display is fine on my tv, i've never had a problem with this mode at all, i'm guessing it's another mode that i need for my specific tv before it can work, only problem is which one? there is quite a few to choose from on that program and i only have 4 disc left


----------



## Grenader (Mar 6, 2008)

I tried Winning Eleven and it still locks up on load.

Here is what I did:

1. Opened the Iso with Trucha Signer
2. I dragged the main.dol into the Wii VMC
3. I chose PAL 480p... (is that my mistake? does Winning Eleven only support 60 Hz?)
4. Replaced it and signed the partition in which the main.dol is located.
5. Applied RegionFrii and Brickblocker
6. Burned the iso

HELP!


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Grenader said:
			
		

> I tried Winning Eleven and it still locks up on load.
> 
> Here is what I did:
> 
> ...



When i edited WE with a hex editor, i set it to 60 hz and it plays plays........


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 6, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> nope, like i said before my 480p display is fine on my tv, i've never had a problem with this mode at all, i'm guessing it's another mode that i need for my specific tv before it can work, only problem is which one? there is quite a few to choose from on that program and i only have 4 disc left



And that's why i use DVD+RW when testing out stuff.


----------



## Grenader (Mar 6, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Grenader said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I just tested PAL 480i 60Hz and it does NOT work. That sucks.


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 6, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Ralek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be so annoyed, it's not our fault and we are not your servants ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Read and do this step by step : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=773...t&p=1015096
People who do this haven't any problem ... runs fine in 480p and widescreen. My TV is HD compatible (so 480 runs on it) and I really see the difference between edtv and 60hz only. The game supports 480p so ...

Think about using region free if your doesn't support it automatically before patching iso !

And buy some DVD-RW !


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

DjoeNtje said:
			
		

> And that's why i use DVD+RW when testing out stuff.
> 
> i don't have any DVD+RW media left, i will have to look around for some i think.
> 
> ...




seriously man, i'm just asking for confirmation before i waste more media, i did say i don't even know if i have any DVD+RW left, also everyones tv is different, just because someone says it works on their tv settings it dosn't mean it will work on all tv's with the same settings!


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 6, 2008)

DVD+RW or DVD-RW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , both work fine


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 6, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> seriously man, i'm just asking for confirmation before i waste more media, i did say i don't even know if i have any DVD+RW left, also everyones tv is different, just because someone says it works on their tv settings it dosn't mean it will work on all tv's with the same settings!
> 
> jalanemeplease don't waste blank dvdr's there is no 480p support with this hack or any other hack, i select 480p by default on my Wii and just got a blank screen, game wouldn't even load.



No problem ... it's not just your first post (and topics who speak about NMH on PAL) where you say that game/hack doesn't support 480p, that you have black screen of death ... many people have no soucy, not only one ...  Maybe you should give your TV references


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

Skyzoboy said:
			
		

> No problem ... it's not just your first post (and topics who speak about NMH on PAL) where you say that game/hack doesn't support 480p, that you have black screen of death ...



look, i don't expect you to believe me but i really shouldn't haven't to show you video proof of the problem.


----------



## ricdanger (Mar 6, 2008)

Is it possible to patch an ISO so that it supports all PAL modes and not just the one we choose?
Making it work like a regular release.


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 6, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Skyzoboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never say that you lie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TV references ? Maybe someone have the same one and tried the hack with success ?


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 6, 2008)

geez just go with 60hz not that much of a difference


----------



## namubi (Mar 6, 2008)

Naruto Shippuden EX 1 didnt work for me either on pal no matter which mode, after boot I got an black screen and disc stops spinng that means that there must be some Drive check like on mario galaxy which we have to find and disable.

Too bad that Naruto Shippuuden ex 2 isnt able to open up with trucha, hope a fix will make it happen.


----------



## zvix (Mar 6, 2008)

Skyzoboy said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree, I dont believe the 480p mode is the real video output on the ntsc games. My tv still claims that I run smash jap on 480p.. but when I start playing I notice a blank screen and a switch to 480i.


----------



## mdd.45 (Mar 6, 2008)

Oneechanbara Revolution JAP patched for 480p working on PAL wii with cyclowiz.......


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe we should start a new post for wii-vmc


----------



## dweirdo (Mar 6, 2008)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmittttttttt :


----------



## [VAF]Flyper (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, starting a new topic with VMC settings for different games would be a great idea.

Wii scene is growing faster man...

EDIT: wiki
swoosh.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 6, 2008)

[VAF said:
			
		

> Flyper]
> Yeah, starting a new topic with VMC settings for different games would be a great idea.
> 
> Wii scene is growing faster man...
> ...



I can confirm that Super Swing Golf 2 is working PAL 60 hz, HOWEVER, it wont work with the Video Mode Changer because the 3rd value that needs to be changed is different .

If anyone wants to do this by hex editor the addresses and values are :


0x4CAED3 CHANGE 00 TO 14
0X4CAF0F CHANGE 02 TO 14
0X4CAF4B CHANGE 04 TO 14


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 6, 2008)

Thx gcac1 good work


----------



## ShadowrunneR (Mar 6, 2008)

No more heroes works on pal60 progressive 480p but i only resigned the second partition before closing the iso. i then used regionfrii to chaneg it to PAL and then brickblocked it. pretty good game so far, not the best graphics but it is very playable and has good artistic style about it.


----------



## Grenader (Mar 6, 2008)

Somebody needs to try out Trauma Center 2.


----------



## superrob (Mar 6, 2008)

Someone tried and told us that traucha signer wont open it.


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 6, 2008)

Can anyone make a ppf patch to hack No more heroes to 480p. That would be so handy. Dont have a clue about hacking etc.


----------



## _Oz_ (Mar 6, 2008)

I've tried to patch the main.dol for PAL to be playable in all 3 video modes.
So far, I've tried all 3 (using both component and composite cable) and it seems that it works.

What I did is wrote down table of video mode bytes:
1. PAL    (interlaced)  (PAL 576i)		04
2. PAL60  (interlaced)  (PAL 480i)	14
3. PAL60  (progressive) (PAL 480p)	16
4. NTSC   (interlaced)  (NTSC 480i)	00
5. NTSC   (progressive) (NTSC 480p)	02
6. PAL    (non interlaced)		05
7. PAL    (progressive)			06
8. PAL60  (non interlaced)		15
9. NTSC   (non interlaced)		01
10. MPAL   (interlaced)			08
11. MPAL   (non interlaced)		09

And did some experiments with DVD-RW ;-)

Finally, the following replacement worked for me in all 3 modes:

Original ISO VM -> Patched ISO VM

08 -> 04
00 -> 14
02 -> 16

If you replace values like this, you'll get ONE iso that works on pal in all 3 video modes.

Hope that vmc author will see it or somebody will pass him this information


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 6, 2008)

_Oz_ said:
			
		

> I've tried to patch the main.dol for PAL to be playable in all 3 video modes.
> So far, I've tried all 3 (using both component and composite cable) and it seems that it works.
> 
> What I did is wrote down table of video mode bytes:
> ...



I have something very similar like this already implemented ^^


----------



## _Oz_ (Mar 6, 2008)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> I have something very similar like this already implemented ^^



Cool! I'll be waiting for next version of vmc then! ;-) 
No need for me to hexedit stuff again, that's great, thank you!

Hopefully, there will be another version of truchaSigner, capable of opening Trauma Center: New Blood


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 6, 2008)

_Oz_ said:
			
		

> waninkoko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its possible that New Blood wont open because its a bad rip , maybe if anyone has the original of this can and can rip there own version, they would be able to try and open it.....

Thats the only reason i can think why it wont open....


----------



## _Oz_ (Mar 6, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Its possible that New Blood wont open because its a bad rip , maybe if anyone has the original of this can and can rip there own version, they would be able to try and open it.....
> 
> Thats the only reason i can think why it wont open....



Well, if it works on NTSC consoles being burned, I doubt that it's a problem of rip - you know, being signed and all and recognized by Wii.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 6, 2008)

_Oz_ said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But if an iso has been scrubbed in any way then it wont open, but it will still burn and play fine


----------



## beefkeek (Mar 6, 2008)

Holy crap this was freaking easy! did what the tutorial said. replaced the file and resigned and now I get to play One Piece Unlimited adventure! Amazing! Might look into a way to change the voices and I'll be even more happy.


----------



## legendofninny (Mar 6, 2008)

i wanna change the voices too but i'll need the jap iso, before i can try it


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 6, 2008)

does NMH request an update ?


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 6, 2008)

Just wrote a tool for modifying fst.bin

fst reader v0.1.080306
you will need Java Runtime Environment (JRE) to run it

It's still in early stage, but can save you a bit of time

You dont have to get the whole game ISO to read the fst.bin data from trucha signer
just load the fst.bin into it, and it will show a tree view of files.

To transfer file info (Offset & Size), right-click on the source entry in the tree and select "Copy Info"
then right-click on the destination entry and select "Paste Offset", "Paste Size" or "Paste Both" as you desired

If you like to work with a Hex editor
this little program can help you verify your changes
load the file you are editing
then "reload" after you change something in the hex editor
so you can validate your changes

limitations:
- table on the right is read only, no change is stored
- search function is quite primitive, can only find files with filename starting with the input string
- tree does not keep current selection when reloading
- find next & find previous is a bit buggy (when reaches the top/last found entry)

know issues:
- none yet

to do:
- better search function
- direct entry info editing
- handle multiple files

Please comment or report bugs

edit: fixed a little bug & made saved file same size as original but didn't change the version number


----------



## mattlouf (Mar 6, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> _Oz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I could open scrubbed ones


----------



## superrob (Mar 6, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> does NMH request an update ?


No it doesn't


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 6, 2008)

Sleepy, great tool and really useful for looking at those files.

Have you found anything interesting yet? I think that for example files "too big" to be replaced could have their size edited and replaced, but I haven't had the time to do anything BUT think recently, lol.


----------



## Dack (Mar 6, 2008)

Well you could always move them to where there is some free space and change the size at the same time.


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 6, 2008)

Also, I hope someone finds a way to unpack an iso fully so files can be changed, repacked and then signed, so I don't have to go through and right-click replace EVERY SINGLE FILE when doing a large replace on trucha before signing it.

Also, anyone know which files are region specific on fire emblem? Working on the iso atm, and would save me a lot of time.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 6, 2008)

mwaddoups said:
			
		

> Sleepy, great tool and really useful for looking at those files.
> 
> Have you found anything interesting yet? I think that for example files "too big" to be replaced could have their size edited and replaced, but I haven't had the time to do anything BUT think recently, lol.


Thanks.

So far this tool is good for games which already have multi-language resources in them
and show languages according to the console language (e.g. all region of MySims shows Jap on Jap wii)

you wont have to worry about the size issues by editing fst.bin
because you can change the offset of the files so that it actually points to another
no "replacing" required (except for the new fst.bin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

it would be a pain to edit each entry when there are lots of files (e.g. Ninja Reflex)
and it's easy to make mistake when editing hex files
that's why I wrote this tool

until we can really add/remove files in wii iso
this tool might only have such use


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 6, 2008)

mwaddoups said:
			
		

> Also, I hope someone finds a way to unpack an iso fully so files can be changed, repacked and then signed, so I don't have to go through and right-click replace EVERY SINGLE FILE when doing a large replace on trucha before signing it.
> 
> Also, anyone know which files are region specific on fire emblem? Working on the iso atm, and would save me a lot of time.


Have been looking into fire emblem & dragon quest since the beginning
so far no luck
each of them have similar structure in both Jap and USA iso
but many files are in different size and no obvious text/language files

there are just too many file formats/extensions to analysis
many are compressed archives
it's hard to analysis them without proper tools


----------



## opiaboy (Mar 7, 2008)

So, this "Trucha Signer" can modify Wii isos... I have been doing research on this program, but I am still confused somewhat. I have read that the wii will accept the iso once it is signed with a trucha signature, but you must have a modded wii for the iso to work. Why is this so? And what are these signatures everyone keeps talking about?

Looking at super smash bros brawl moves with this application sounds way cool!

It seems like only a matter of time before backed up games will be playable on the wii, it seems like in the next 2 months or so to me.

So, what is all of this? Where can I learn what all of these term mean? I don't know much about all of these wii mods, or how they work, in general. I can navigate my way around the internet, but I don't really have a clue what these signitures are, or what NTSC or PAL means... (play all languages?). I don't really know what a disk dive is, or anything like that. Is there a site/place where I could learn about this stuff? I want to know exactly what is going on, but it is hard when you don't know the terminology or how the wii system even works. Could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's the best site for you opiaboy

How wii works

Hope It will help you


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 7, 2008)

opiaboy said:
			
		

> So, what is all of this? Where can I learn what all of these term mean? I don't know much about all of these wii mods, or how they work, in general. I can navigate my way around the internet, but I don't really have a clue what these signitures are, or what NTSC or PAL means... (play all languages?). I don't really know what a disk dive is, or anything like that. Is there a site/place where I could learn about this stuff? I want to know exactly what is going on, but it is hard when you don't know the terminology or how the wii system even works. Could someone point me in the right direction?



You might wanna try those internet navigating skills you're so proud of. Seems like you didn't even make an effort to me... A lot of this info can be found on these very boards.


----------



## opiaboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry 2cb2ct7, didn't mean to sound braggy... I'm pretty noobish to this world of wii hacking, just starting to look stuff up. I hadn't heard of any of this stuff until a couple days ago; I didn't know what mod chips were, or anything. But I'm starting to understand some stuff. 

Thanks for the help bosscolor!


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 7, 2008)

No prob opia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you need more help pm me !

It will be a pleasure

Your translatation of PAL was very funny lol


----------



## stormyuan (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for the Great work from SleepyPrince.
now, you can change multi-language game, from jp to english
like "red steel", "monkey ball", "big brain", "my sim"......

for example: red steel (the game in JP console only show jp subtitle)


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 7, 2008)

previous release

fst reader v0.2.080307
you will need Java Runtime Environment (JRE) to run it

changelog:
- improved search function
- retain current tree node selection when reloading

limitations:
- table on the right is read only, no change is stored

know issues:
- none yet

to do:
- better search function (maybe wild char/regex)
- direct entry info editing (maybe JTreeTable)
- handle multiple files

*Please comment or report bugs*


----------



## CreX (Mar 7, 2008)

stormyuan said:
			
		

> thanks for the Great work from SleepyPrince.
> now, you can change multi-language game, from jp to english
> like "red steel", "monkey ball", "big brain", "my sim"......
> 
> for example: red steel (the game in JP console only show jp subtitle)


What do you mean? Like, taking jp voices with eng sub in Red Steel?


----------



## stormyuan (Mar 7, 2008)

CreX said:
			
		

> stormyuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red Steel Usa version can run on JP console with en voice, but only shows jp subtitle

original game





patched game (you can see the differet between two img)





----
with fst reader v0.2.080307 ( SleepyPrince! thx! )

Because of this game contain multi-language in a DVD, 
We can  just modify  fst.bin to do this


----------



## MarcoZ (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool, what files do you replace for that?


----------



## dydy (Mar 7, 2008)

trucha open the ISO of naruto USA version?...work?


----------



## aligborat69 (Mar 7, 2008)

I played Naruto on PAL 480p and works fine.

Only problem one so far is Trauma Centre, doesnt open.


----------



## dydy (Mar 7, 2008)

aligborat69 said:
			
		

> I played Naruto on PAL 480p and works fine.
> 
> Only problem one so far is Trauma Centre, doesnt open.




OK you sure trucha open the iso of NARUTO USA version?


----------



## aligborat69 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats how i got the main.dol to patch it!

it opens!


----------



## dydy (Mar 7, 2008)

aligborat69 said:
			
		

> Thats how i got the main.dol to patch it!
> 
> it opens!




ON the USA version naruto ?


----------



## namubi (Mar 7, 2008)

aligborat69 said:
			
		

> I played Naruto on PAL 480p and works fine.
> 
> Only problem one so far is Trauma Centre, doesnt open.



Which Naruto Game you mean?!?!?

Naruto Clash the US version on Pal

or Naruto Shippuuden EX 1 Jap

or Naurto Shippuuden EX 2 Jap ??

Naruto Sh EX1 doesnt work on Pal and Naruto Sh EX 2 istn able to open up with Trucha at the Moment....

So give more info otherwise your post is meaningless....


----------



## aligborat69 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ive been speaking about the USA Naruto. I read elsewhere in th forums the Japanese ones are problematic?!


----------



## dydy (Mar 7, 2008)

aligborat69 said:
			
		

> Ive been speaking about the USA Naruto. I read elsewhere in th forums the Japanese ones are problematic?!




Ok OK if i understand NARUTO USA version work on pal and open with trucha?


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes!!! Do you need to ask the same thing like 3 times ?


----------



## boobooman (Mar 7, 2008)

thank you thank you thank you 

dragon quest works fine on 480i/p using v1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 off to play


----------



## dydy (Mar 7, 2008)

VascoAlmeida said:
			
		

> Yes!!! Do you need to ask the same thing like 3 times ?




oups sorry


----------



## calilatem (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi !

First, I want to thanks everyone for the job done. It's wonderfull !!

But I've got one question, did anybody try to patch with Wii-vmc a PAL iso to NTSC ?? Because I've just tried with Wii Sports and it didn't work, I've got a black screen just after starting the game. Maybe it doesn't work for this game.
And my Wii reads DVD+RW one time for lots of tries so ... I loose a DVD each time.

Thanks.

P.S : Sorry for my english


----------



## lappen81 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice


----------



## dweirdo (Mar 7, 2008)

can some 1 explain me how to change  the values in main.dol?
i have Ultra edit but when i hit "find" i cant find the lines.
(VmC doesnt work for meh)


----------



## Knolli (Mar 7, 2008)

is there atm a way to make naruto shipuuden gekitou ninja taisen ex 1/2 running on pal machines?


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Mar 7, 2008)

*Knolli*, No.. just read the thread please..


----------



## Knolli (Mar 7, 2008)

VascoAlmeida said:
			
		

> *Knolli*, No.. just read the thread please..



sorry, the last time i read this thread was 2 days ago - i don't have the time to read through 60 pages


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 7, 2008)

fst Reader v0.2.1

Changes in v0.2.1:
- Bugfix: Cannot open file after closing one
- Bugfix: Window title does not update after saving file


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 7, 2008)

Cooking Mama Usa on Jap Wii

Didn't have much hope for Cooking Mama USA to work on Jap Wii before (white screen after save creation)
Took another look into the main.dol, the change seems too easy

Before:





After:





Path of main.dol : PARTITION (RCCE5G) > SYSFILES > main.dol

The game can now be played on Jap wii with full English interface.
No more crashing or white screen

Modified main.dol


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 7, 2008)

Sleepy - nice work, an actual change on a main.dol to solve the problem! What did you actually change, as your Before and After aren't showing anything lol.

EDIT: Images appeared after I posted, rofl. Nice work anyways!

Its a similar case with SMG US fully working I believe, as the US main.dol contains references to "JpJapanese". However "UsEnglish" is one letter shorter, creating no end of problems with trying to either modify the fst.bin so UsEnglish becomes JpJapanese, or change the main.dol.

Also, fire emblem contains references to FE10_US.dat and FE10_JP.dat, but I haven't had the chance to try them out yet.


----------



## waninkoko (Mar 7, 2008)

SleepyPrince said:
			
		

> Cooking Mama Usa on Jap Wii
> 
> Didn't have much hope for Cooking Mama USA to work on Jap Wii before (white screen after save creation)
> Took another look into the main.dol, the change seems too easy
> ...



Whoa, you tested it before I. Great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a similar thing in other games too


----------



## chr0m (Mar 8, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> there is no support for 480p in no more heroes, trust me, don't waste your time and blank discs!



Nonsense!

I got the US No More Heroes, patched it with Wii Video Mode Changer 1.0 (selected option 3 PAL 60 Progressive).
Result, runs fine on my PAL Wii with WiiKey 1.9g in 480P


----------



## ih8crouch (Mar 8, 2008)

dweirdo said:
			
		

> can some 1 explain me how to change  the values in main.dol?
> i have Ultra edit but when i hit "find" i cant find the lines.
> (VmC doesnt work for meh)



use CTRL + H to get into Hex mode then CTRL + G to find the hex your looking to change e.g 0x4C4453 and the thing that need changing will be highlighted


----------



## zxc2 (Mar 8, 2008)

stormyuan said:
			
		

> thanks for the Great work from SleepyPrince.
> now, you can change multi-language game, from jp to english
> like "red steel", "monkey ball", "big brain", "my sim"......
> 
> for example: red steel (the game in JP console only show jp subtitle)



hi, can you tellme how can you change the language?, i want to put metroid prime in spanish, mi wii is ntsc, and i only can play in english, 

sorry for my bad english, thanks


----------



## stormyuan (Mar 8, 2008)

SleepyPrince said:
			
		

> Cooking Mama Usa on Jap Wii
> 
> Didn't have much hope for Cooking Mama USA to work on Jap Wii before (white screen after save creation)
> Took another look into the main.dol, the change seems too easy
> ...



Yes, it works fine for me.
Tested with wiikey1.9g + JP-Wii

I modified the fst.bin(changed JP? to USA), but it didn't work...>_<

thx for your great work~


----------



## CZroe (Mar 8, 2008)

Jesus. I've been wondering why the GBATemp news post about Trucha Signer uses hadn't updated and now I find that it's because they STOPPED updating it. I'm actually kinda mad to see that they are aware of the NHM US->PAL uncensored hack enough to put it on the main page but they will not add a link to the news post they promised to keep updating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With so many developments coming so fast, I expected this to be one of the first. Why would I keep looking at the Wii releases for this instead of the post that promised to update with this stuff?!


----------



## dweirdo (Mar 8, 2008)

ih8crouch said:
			
		

> dweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and do you know where i need to change the values in winning eleven?
EDIT:WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO MADE VMC TO [email protected]#
to all the ppl who cant get vmc to work do right click on main.dol and open with, choose a program and search for wii-vmc DDDDD
works great!


----------



## JunTi (Mar 8, 2008)

Dammit. Is anyone able to open Sengoku Basara in Trucha?! Trucha freezes at this one...


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 8, 2008)

I think I may have found a way to set Fire Emblem USA to work on JAP, or at least something worth trying. Working on sleepy's fix for Cooking Mama:

Open up the main.dol, and search for "JPN" (text) - should lead to a text area with JPN...USA...etc. Change the JPN to USA (THIS FIX BY ITSELF DOES NOT WORK) and the USA to JPN (untested).

Then, as an extra step, search for fe10_us.dat and change it to fe10_jp.dat.

I have not yet been able to try this, as I ran out of DVDs simply changing JPN to USA on the .dol, but I believe either the 2nd fix (USA to JPN), or a combination of all of them, could have a large effect. If anyone has the time and DVDs to spare (or has already tried and failed with this), let me know how it goes!

EDIT: Found a spare DVD, applied all fixes mentioned, needless to say its now a coaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. However, if you disassemble the main.dol with IDA and look at the point where both DQ, FE and Cooking Mama have the string of JPN...USA...FRE etc., there is a reference to a subroutine there - someone who understands assembly more than I do may be able to work out how to deal with this.

Let the efforts continue!


----------



## Xandu (Mar 8, 2008)

So does this disable the Error #001 Modchip detection?


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 8, 2008)

Error #001 was fixed a while ago, check the gbatemp.net front page post or earlier in this thread for the hex string to look for. This is to fix games which fail to load on JAP consoles (and also doesn't work).


----------



## Xandu (Mar 8, 2008)

Damn I sent my Wii to be remodded just for that! And I think they ruined it!!


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 8, 2008)

Xandu said:
			
		

> Damn I sent my Wii to be remodded just for that! And I think they ruined it!!



Bad luck! I was *this* close to doing the same myself due to my dud Wiikey, but that was around the time the Twilight hack came out and I assumed that waiting would have no harm. Hope your Wii isn't screwed, anyways.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 8, 2008)

CZroe said:
			
		

> Jesus. I've been wondering why the GBATemp news post about Trucha Signer uses hadn't updated and now I find that it's because they STOPPED updating it. I'm actually kinda mad to see that they are aware of the NHM US->PAL uncensored hack enough to put it on the main page but they will not add a link to the news post they promised to keep updating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They added this news to the releases section........


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 8, 2008)

@ SleepyPrince, other people working on the Fire Emblem problems - Fire Emblem PAL works on JAP Wiis! How *odd* is that! Huge thanks to stormyuan, for pointing that out. In that case, anyone tried VMC-ing to PAL on DQ?


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 8, 2008)

mwaddoups said:
			
		

> @ SleepyPrince, other people working on the Fire Emblem problems - Fire Emblem PAL works on JAP Wiis! How *odd* is that! Huge thanks to stormyuan, for pointing that out. In that case, anyone tried VMC-ing to PAL on DQ?


stormyuan told me also, the work on Fire Emblem has been stopped.
Still got no idea how to get DQ works...


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 8, 2008)

Just out of interest, what HAVE you tried with DQ? I'd like to know so I don't waste any discs going through the same procedures.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 8, 2008)

mwaddoups said:
			
		

> Just out of interest, what HAVE you tried with DQ? I'd like to know so I don't waste any discs going through the same procedures.


Almost nothing.... stormyuan tried putting jap main.dol into us iso... didn't work
really don't know how to deal with the _us folder
overlapping files but different offset and size...

maybe you should try using DVD RW?


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 8, 2008)

It is a really strange structure, and I've drawn blanks on it as well - so many files are different, it would require huge manual offsetting and size changing in the fst.bin and replacing in trucha - things your tool makes easier, but it would be nice to have a neater solution. Even then, you'd have to choose overlapping files to pick, and its all incredibly awkward.

As for using DVD-RW, the burns never seem to work for me with the discs I'm using (Sony DVD-RW).


----------



## danci (Mar 8, 2008)

so how do you make red steel to be playable with eng subs? is it the same with cooking mama? can the modified main.dol be used???

what other games can now be played?


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 8, 2008)

mwaddoups said:
			
		

> It is a really strange structure, and I've drawn blanks on it as well - so many files are different, it would require huge manual offsetting and size changing in the fst.bin and replacing in trucha - things your tool makes easier, but it would be nice to have a neater solution. Even then, you'd have to choose overlapping files to pick, and its all incredibly awkward.
> 
> As for using DVD-RW, the burns never seem to work for me with the discs I'm using (Sony DVD-RW).


I am trying to add functions to my tool to achieve batch replace (e.g. replace all files with "_JAP" with files with "_ENG")
but that doesn't help on choosing which file to replace in DQ.

Philips DVD+RW works for me


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 8, 2008)

I might have to see if I can get a hold of the PAL version of Fire Emblem (or at least the fst and main.dol), to see the differences between those too (if there is any connection between any 2 games, lol). I think its so odd that would work, but patching the video to PAL on a NTSC version surely wouldn't fix it...would it?

EDIT: No, it wouldn't - compatibility lists SMG PAL as failing to boot, so they must have changed something else in the game.


----------



## BoBMang (Mar 8, 2008)

As soon as a Brawl US comes out, hopefully someone can find the HEX value to remove the modchip detection, a la Mario and JP Brawl.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 8, 2008)

fst Reader v0.3 beta

just finished the batch replacing function
the batch replace interface is ugly so just please try if the function works or not

I also attached the fst.bin file of Ninja Reflex with sets of audio files for each language
it's still easy to make mistake to replace them one by one in v0.2.1

with the new batch replace (Edit>Batch or Ctrl+B)
you can enter the pattern of files to be replaced (e.g. "_ja" for japanese)
then enter the pattern of files use for replace (e.g. "_fr" for french)

It will generate a list of matching files
you can check their paths by clicking on the list

Press "Replace All" and it will do all the copy & paste operation
Please try to use this function on other games fst.bin file
and report any bugs you found (I might have broken something else in the process)


----------



## unsteadycarrot (Mar 9, 2008)

sleepy do you mind explaining what the FST reader does exactly?...it may help with GH3 customs.


----------



## Shuny (Mar 9, 2008)

Will you document the fst format ?


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 9, 2008)

@BobMang: The HEX code is the same for all games with a drive check, so all that would be required is a search for a certain HEX string before you replace it.


----------



## BoBMang (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmm... good to know!


----------



## faikez (Mar 9, 2008)

could someone please make a special thread with all modifications that are out. would be easier to search specific mods.


----------



## jakeruston (Mar 9, 2008)

Where is everyone getting Super Smash Bros. Brawl? PM me please.

Great work with the program anyway.


----------



## bluebright (Mar 9, 2008)

jakeruston said:
			
		

> Where is everyone getting Super Smash Bros. Brawl? PM me please.
> 
> Great work with the program anyway.



Walmart. Sorry, I was supposed to PM you right?


----------



## Darkskull (Mar 9, 2008)

please can anybody up the main.dol from One Piece NTSC --> Pal, thanks


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Darkskull said:
			
		

> please can anybody up the main.dol from One Piece NTSC --> Pal, thanks
> 
> Are we allowed to post links to the .dol files here ?? , if we are then i would post whatever people need but i need to be sure its allowed first...
> 
> ...



The drive check location for the JPN/US/PAL versions of SMG where at the same location so going off that i would say the same applies to the JPN/US/PAL versions of SSBB...

But rest assured, as soon as there is a downloadable image of this game, people will be all over it


----------



## uschghost (Mar 9, 2008)

I dont think that itis allowed to post any content that you have extractet from an iso file because its still copyrighted by nintendo or the other developer.


----------



## Lyon (Mar 9, 2008)

when i try to open a iso it says: error decriptyng data. I have the good key.bin. Can anyone hel me?
thanks


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Darkskull said:
			
		

> please can anybody up the main.dol from One Piece NTSC --> Pal, thanks



Here is what i patched , this will make it PAL60 Interlaced 480I ONLY :

0X38797B CHANGE 00 TO 14
0X3879B7 CHANGE 02 TO 14
0X3879F3 CHANGE 08 TO 14


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 9, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> Will you document the fst format ?


I will post one out soon


----------



## zgon (Mar 9, 2008)

Lyon said:
			
		

> when i try to open a iso it says: error decriptyng data. I have the good key.bin. Can anyone hel me?
> thanks


try custom keyset 1


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thought i would post this info here as well :

I have just downloaded this game and i have started working on it already lol.

To remove the 001 Drive Check Error in SSBB US extract the main.dol file from partition 2 and edit the following value in a hex editor :

0X1F2293 Change 0C to 04


----------



## SleepyPrince (Mar 10, 2008)

I wonder if wii game language patcher can make this game run on jp wii


----------



## icky1234 (Mar 10, 2008)

usa version of brawl is on the scene now wiizard release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully someone can get the 001 out of this now


----------



## yborgy (Mar 10, 2008)

Guys, anyone mind to PM me key.bin ? Google search did nothing >.<
Thanks!


----------



## ih8crouch (Mar 10, 2008)

Any one recon the height problem on madden could be fixed with the change of a few values?? cos it was an obvious balls up on EA's behalf


----------



## stev418 (Mar 11, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> [VAF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can anyone help out with super swing golf 2? have tried hex edit and all several modes with vmc but still booting to a black screen. thanks


----------



## kphy (Mar 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to remove protection off of the Manhunt 2 and MLB 2k8 please? thank you in advance.


----------



## solidsn4k3 (Mar 11, 2008)

can anyone please PM-me  the key.bin  to remove drivecheck of SMG? I can't find it.


----------



## sabatino (Mar 11, 2008)

i discovered something nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




in the iso of super paper mario pal, under 
DISC (R8PP01)/PARTITION(R8PP01)/ROOT/msg/UK/
here you can find the whole story in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is possible to translate all this text (you need a hex editor for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## serrin (Mar 11, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Thought i would post this info here as well :
> 
> I have just downloaded this game and i have started working on it already lol.
> 
> ...



You sir, are a legend. Thank you very much!


----------



## blink625 (Mar 13, 2008)

I had to change the 0x1f2293 from 0C to 04 to get it to work.


----------



## scREAMZ (Mar 13, 2008)

serrin said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Yes!  Thank you!  I have SMG working w/ old WiiFree (been waiting for CycloWiz to come in stock for 2 months)










- scREAMZ!!!


----------



## mojario (Mar 13, 2008)

if anyone can pm me the key.bin of no more heroes it'd be much appreciated


----------



## simpleplan123 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, I'm extremely confused on all of these stuff.... I read through most of the things and the tutorial on Trucha Signer but I still don't get it. All I want to do is to use the Wii game language patcher to change the language of a few wii games. But I am having trouble using Trucha Signer. I only have burnt games and I use Nero to get the isos from the burnt DVD. Then I use Trucha Signer to try and open the iso but it says "Error Decrypting Data". I have no idea how to make it work and what's up with all the keys and stuff as I have no idea about any of it. So please I need some REALLY REALLY elaborated guide to help me out... Like what do I need first, what to do next, what damn key I need and what's a key in the first place etc. Yes, I'm a noob so help me out!! THANKS!


----------



## Kasoz (Mar 13, 2008)

mojario said:
			
		

> if anyone can pm me the key.bin of no more heroes it'd be much appreciated



the key.bin of nmh

you probable have read one entry above and then decided too quit didn't you?


----------



## ozl (Mar 13, 2008)

al chochocho said:
			
		

> mario galaxy main.dol change byte in offset 0x4C0CCB from 0C to 04 and drivechip detect will go away



Sorry but how can i edit a .dol file?? or how do i change its values? do i need a specific program?


----------



## Kasoz (Mar 13, 2008)

Ultredit for editing dol files in HEX mode alt+H


----------



## ozl (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, im using Ultra Edit, i see the Hex numbers but not the value for 0x4C0CCB, what do you mean with 0x4? i can only see values from 1 to 9 and a to f, im not so familiar with this, please help!


----------



## lettuce (Mar 15, 2008)

So will we sonn be able to remove duplicate channels, and get VC games running at 60hz on PAL Wii's??


----------



## TaxiTitan (Mar 16, 2008)

I know this may be the wrong thread for this question.
Anyone here knows if theres any progress in hacking the virtual console?
I wanna play SMB: the lost levels (FDS version) through the VC, but its not available anymore at the european VC store since 1st october. ( the only EU VC game that was limited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
I have the D2ckey chip in my wii.


----------



## solidsn4k3 (Mar 17, 2008)

can anyone please upload  the main.dol of SSBB already with the hack?


it really works?


----------



## heatsketch (Mar 18, 2008)

Mr.O said:
			
		

> I agree, don't update the system! The recent firmware update will definately disable this exploit!
> 
> But if you haven't updated your firmaware yet: IT WORKS REALLY WELL ! I just modiefied Manhunt 2 to work uncensored!
> Just open RHTE54/root/global/levelSetup.ini
> ...




How can I get to RHTE54/root/global/levelSetup.ini? I tried putting it into my computer so I could use ISObuster or Daemontools on it or something but it's saying there is nothing in the disk drive. Is there a way to do it with the wii? As you can probably tell, I know next to nothing about this kind of thing

EDIT: Alright I have it open on ISObuster, how can I get into the CD and change this shit? I want gore


----------



## Lility (Mar 21, 2008)

This was really helpfull thanks!


----------



## jumt (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the keys!!!



			
				IBNobody said:
			
		

> Here it is. I have attached it. Rename the extension from .txt to .rar.
> 
> Dunno if it'll do you any good without the key, though.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone know where I could find all the information collected in this thread about which games could be modified?. 

Going through 60 pages might be endless, lol. Much appreciated


----------



## deluxejohn (Mar 24, 2008)

who have the hack for 1.9b 0x1.....
in the main.doll 
for naruto clash of ninja revolution pal 

he is 1.9g i want him back to 1.9b like wii chess and smg

thanks


----------



## mugwhump (Mar 27, 2008)

Noob question, would it be possible to replace songs in Twilight Princess (to give it a custom soundtrack)? Captain Falcon?


----------



## RomMon (May 1, 2008)

This is for the WiiFit 001 error. I used Wiiscrubber 1.2.
I managed to get beyond the 001 error by changing the 0c to 04 in line 0x111280 (PAL Wii, Chiip v0.9.1).

Does someone know what kind of update this WiiFit PAL image has?
It asked for an update, but if I use BrickBlocker1.3 it starts normal to the point it wants to sync with the Balance Board.
I don’t have a Balance Board yet, so I don’t know what happens beyond this.


----------



## diamondback (May 14, 2008)

I know this might be a dumb question. Can I use a modified iso/game to force update? I mean can I downgrade the firmware to an old version? My purpose is to fix a semi-brick problem. Thanks for help.


----------



## SkH (May 25, 2008)

Hey every Wii-ISO modifier there!

I have a question there.

Is that possible to Hack the Zelda TP ISO and mirror the screen to look like exactly as the GameCube version?

And then, to change the text and replace West to East, etc. occurred by mirroring?


----------



## sgtbaker (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr.O said:
			
		

> I agree, don't update the system! The recent firmware update will definately disable this exploit!
> 
> But if you haven't updated your firmaware yet: IT WORKS REALLY WELL ! I just modiefied Manhunt 2 to work uncensored!
> Just open RHTE54/root/global/levelSetup.ini
> ...



I have 3.2 Firmware on my Wii from May.  Am I still able to use this? and I have no idea what I am doing so if someone could walk me through it if it does work with 3.2 Firmware.

Thanks a lot


----------



## SkH (Jun 27, 2008)

sgtbaker said:
			
		

> Mr.O said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it'll work.


----------



## Cyber-T (Jun 27, 2008)

Can anybody tell me how to change the language into german for "Prince Caspian"?

I mean which tool is the best and what do i have to do with it? Or what do I have to change with Trucha?

Thanks for help!


----------



## solidsn4k3 (Jul 5, 2008)

can we remove the drivecheck for GH aerosmith? tried with generic wii pachter and didn't worked...


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 5, 2008)

Alright, don't get mad guys. But there's 61 pages, so I'm not going to bother going through all of them to find what this program is about. So with this program to re-write ISO's, do you still need a wii modchip installed to play the hacked discs from this program?   Is there EVER going to be a way to play burned ISO's on a disc and play it on the wii without a modchip? I'm sure these questions been asked in the last 60 pages, sorry for any duplicate noob questions.


----------



## solidsn4k3 (Jul 5, 2008)

yes, still is needed a modchip.



agaian, my question, anyone have discovered how to remove drivecheck in GH aerosmith?


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^Update your modchips firmware


----------



## jbloggs (Aug 12, 2008)

Monkey01 said:
			
		

> I think I finally understand how to get those keys. Still don't know how the program works though...
> 
> First you need the key.bin file from those other wii iso decrypt programs.
> Open that in a hex editor, you'll see something starting with EB E4 ...
> ...




Thanks, these first few steps helped me to open ISO in the Trucha tool. What I was hoping for was that the audio files would be mp3 files which I can extract but it doesn't seem to be. In the audio folder are a bunch of .Data, .Dict and .nlxwb files.

So my question is how does one extract game audio/music from the iso files?


----------



## xfoxuk (Aug 28, 2008)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> Here it is. I have attached it. Rename the extension from .txt to .rar.
> 
> Dunno if it'll do you any good without the key, though.



Hiya, I'm trying to download the file and it keeps saying
"you do not have permission to use this feature"

Any ideas ?


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

the main link is down!


----------



## blu9987 (Oct 28, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> QUOTE(masud @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > They say VC games and channels can be signed too. It is in the TO-DO list contained in the readme.
> ...




hehe look how far we have come from this posting


----------



## TrafindCom (Oct 30, 2008)

I LIKE THIS GAME. BECAUSE I FEEL I AM YOUNG.


----------



## Shoogo (Nov 19, 2008)

Need main.dol for Star Wars Clone Wars [PAL]


----------



## nighthawk3729 (Nov 25, 2008)

Um... Total newb here, how do I uncensor manhunt 2 for the wii? I've been reading through some of these pages and I don't know where to get modchips or programs.

Thanks!

Oh, btw, I'm from america. I think thats NTSC or something? No PAL, no JAP versions please.


----------



## ozl (Nov 25, 2008)

@ nighthawk3729
Try Google
or go to ntorrents.net and download the already custom iso, but you need an invite...
Good day!


----------



## xtc.sanchez (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

is it possible to play No More Heroes (uncut) in PAL50 or 480p ? Because in PAL60 it looks horrible on my LCD TV... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks in advance and merry christmas!


----------



## TrafindCom (Jan 19, 2009)

i need test the tools. use the four hours.


----------



## Trafind_Com (Jun 5, 2009)

i feel no good


----------



## Trafind_Com (Jun 17, 2009)

very thanks for you share.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 23, 2009)

BUMP!!! Sorry, just gotta say when I look back to the first page of the thread it makes me cry because all those things superrob said came true!!!!
*Thanks Team TzwiiersI(spelling? idc!!) and all the other Wii Homebrew guys!!!!*


----------



## Hero-Link (Aug 2, 2009)

UnFallen said:
			
		

> BUMP!!! Sorry, just gotta say when I look back to the first page of the thread it makes me cry because all those things superrob said came true!!!!
> *Thanks Team TzwiiersI(spelling? idc!!) and all the other Wii Homebrew guys!!!!*


WAIT!

your bumping a STICKY?

NON-SENSE!


----------



## Adzz (Aug 3, 2009)

Can Anyone Tell Me How To Disable Mod Chip Detection For (Call Of Duty: WaW) Please. Help Would Be Much Appreciated


----------



## jocrack (Aug 15, 2009)

Is there any alternative to Trucha Signing as im on 4.0e and cant run Trucha Signed discs.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## luxor123 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks


----------

